# Coronavirus en France - Le point sur les chiffres, les attestations



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

*Coronavirus - Le point sur les chiffres*

A tout hasard et si vous voulez en savoir plus, un peu de lecture officielle, ceci dit, nul n'est à l'abri étant donné que ce virus est facilement transmissible en franchissant les frontières bien plus vite que ce que l'on pourrait s'imaginer.

*Site officiel du Gouvernement*
https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus

*Site officiel du Ministère de l'intérieur*
https://www.interieur.gouv.fr

*Site officiel Santé Publique France*
https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr

Comme le gouvernement français continue de donner des informations minimalistes et a priori seulement compréhensibles par lui, mieux vaut maintenant consulter CovidTracker, c'est moins pratique, mais c'est très complet. Le site sur lequel je prélevais les résultats à décider de jeter l'éponge. Je supprime les liens qui n'ont plus lieu d'être.

*CovidTracker*
https://covidtracker.fr


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Les chiffres officiels d'hier...


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2020)

Légère baisse aujourd'hui...


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

Il y a eu une petite récession aujourd'hui sur le nombre de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2020)

En fait ce n'est pas encore une régression...




...ça se stabilise, mais pas encore de pente descendante.


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

@patxito
C'est plus précis pour la Belgique avec le lien officiel de l'OMS que je cite plus haut... https://who.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/ead3c6475654481ca51c248d52ab9c61


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2020)

Quand on pense que ça se calme et bien ce n'est pas le cas du tout...


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on pense que ça se calme et bien ce n'est pas le cas du tout...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 167015



Week-end de Pâques.... les gens qui comptent ne travaille pas


----------



## patxito (14 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @patxito
> C'est plus précis pour la Belgique avec le lien officiel de l'OMS que je cite plus haut... https://who.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/ead3c6475654481ca51c248d52ab9c61
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 166885



C’est peut-être plus précis, mais pas vraiment pertinent ici, car cela ne dit rien de la situation dans les hôpitaux : en Belgique toute la communication sur les chiffres est axée sur le nombre des lits qui y sont occupés, et plus particulièrement en soins intensifs, le confinement ayant été mis en place dans le but d’y éviter ce qui a été qualifié de tsunami, en référence à la situation italienne.

Et à cet égard, les graphiques que je poste, et qui sont établis sur base des chiffres officiels donnés chaque jour par le centre national de crise et le SPF Santé publique, montre une situation qui depuis plusieurs jours est sous contrôle :


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Week-end de Pâques.... les gens qui comptent ne travaille pas


Dans ce message, je mentionne les liens qui me paraissent utiles, ainsi que les chiffres officiels donnés par le Gouvernement, le service de Santé Publique France et les liens pour obtenir les documents officiels de sortie. Quel est ton problème en comptabilité ?

Ah oui, tous les chiffres sont dans les liens cités en début de message et pour les chiffres officiels fournis de *Santé Publique France*...



...un simple clic sur *En savoir plus* ouvre une nouvelle page et les chiffres officiels du jour sont en bas.


patxito a dit:


> C’est peut-être plus précis, mais pas vraiment pertinent ici, car cela ne dit rien de la situation dans les hôpitaux : en Belgique toute la communication sur les chiffres est axée sur le nombre des lits qui y sont occupés, et plus particulièrement en soins intensifs, le confinement ayant été mis en place dans le but d’y éviter ce qui a été qualifié de tsunami, en référence à la situation italienne.


Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais ici ce sont des forums français et le siège de MacGénération se trouve à Lyon, étant français, il me semble logique de donner des informations, des liens, de mon propre pays. Je ne doute pas un instant que dans d'autres pays qu'un membre lambda comme moi ait fait la même chose et il me semble logique de recueillir ce type d'informations dans chaque pays concerné par cette pandémie. Désolé, mais moi je ne sais pas si en Belgique vous avez besoin d'un document pour sortir ni dans d'autres pays d'ailleurs.


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2020)

J‘ai bien compris que ce forum était français Locke, et du coup il est aussi fréquenté par des belges et des suisses, comme tous les forums français, que veux-tu, nous sommes francophones et nous nous baladons un peu partout (en tous cas encore virtuellement) mais surtout en France : nous lisons votre presse, écoutons vos radios, regardons vos tv, passons nos vacances et nos WE chez vous...
Notre public est certes limité, et notre approche des phénomènes nous est propre, mais nous avons un avantage sur vous : nous savons tout ce qu’il se passe chez vous aussi bien que n’importe quel français...


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

Petite redescente avec moitié moins de contaminés qu'hier...


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

La stabilisation aujourd'hui peut-être trompeuse...




...il faudra attendre les jours prochains pour le savoir.


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Enfin la bonne nouvelle de la journée...




...la baisse très significative du nombre de contaminés.

Il y a un maximum d'informations sur le lien dans lequel je fais une copie écran journalière de l'évolution... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...s-cov-2-covid-19-france-et-monde#block-238896 ...plus bas dans la page, dans GEODES vous avez tous les renseignements, toutes les cartes par région, tous les chiffres officiels.


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2020)

Malheureusement, l'accalmie fut de courte durée...




...et quand je vois le nombre de gens dehors, plus rien ne m'étonne !


----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2020)

Bien, on peut dire que chez nous en France, c'est le yo-yo...




...on n'est pas encore dans une pente descendante.


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2020)

C'est vraiment le yo-yo et...




...triste constat avec plus de 20.000 décès !


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2020)

Bien, il semblerait que nous soyons sur un plateau...




...et qu'il faudra attendre encore un bon moment pour une descente progressive.


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2020)

Petite baisse significative...





...espérons que cela continue ?


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2020)

Il faut croire que nous sommes sur un plateau qui fait un W sur la courbe...




...mais ce jour, il y a quand même une petite descente.


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2020)

Ce jour, petite stabilisation...




...mais pas dans le sens de la descente.


----------



## Locke (25 Avril 2020)

A priori petite pente descendante...




...a confirmer dans les jours suivants.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

Bien, bien, bien, ça commence vraiment par se stabiliser avec une amorce de pente descendante du nombre de contaminés...




...mais la guerre face au Coronavirus n'est pas encore gagnée, loin s'en faut.


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2020)

Eh ben, on dirait que l'on en remet une seconde couche...




...car 2381 cas confirmés ce jour, c'est à se demander si tout le monde suit le confinement ?


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2020)

C'est vraiment le yo-yo, espérons dans les jours prochains une baisse significative...




...sinon le risque d'allongement du confinement va durer encore un petit moment.


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2020)

J'ai le sentiment que ça durer encore un bon moment et que le 11 mai est une hérésie !


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2020)

Nous sommes bien sur un plateau...




...mais que se passera-t-il le 11 mai ? Tous dehors, la fête à la saucisse, barbecue, transat sur la plage ? Bref, la semaine prochaine sera peut-être un indicateur du sérieux des français sur le respect du confinement.


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Est-ce le début d'une régression...




...j'aimerais bien ce soit le cas.


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2020)

Ce qui filtre est ceci... https://twitter.com/MinSoliSante ...et pour la prochaine carte officielle ce sera basé sur 3 critères.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2020)

Petite stabilisation qui donne un bon espoir que cela continuera dans les jours prochains...




Et cartes officielles provisoires...






...le lien est en bas du message #1.


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2020)

Croisons les doigts, mais il semble bien que cela se stabilise...




...et si relâchement il y a, nous le saurons le 7 pour un prolongement du confinement ou pas !


----------



## Locke (4 Mai 2020)

Décidément, la stabilisation n'est pas au goût du jour...




...je n'ai pas grand espoir d'ici le 11 mai que nous soyons sur une vraie pente descendante.


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2020)

Et ça remonte, le double d'hier en contaminés...




...donc ça confirmerait bien que le 11 mai ne se passera pas comme beaucoup se l'imaginait, surtout pour les écoles !


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2020)

Eh bien, nous sommes sur un plateau...




...vivement que ça redescende, sinon on a pour des mois !


----------



## Locke (7 Mai 2020)

Petite stabilisation ce jour...




...mais il faudra attendre la fin de la semaine prochaine pour avoir un vrai ordre d'idée en fonction de la reprise de certaines activités, du respect des consignes de distanciation et d'hygiène.


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2020)

Le nombre de contaminés est quasiment identique à celui d'hier...




...et dire que lundi 11 mai beaucoup de personnes vont repartir travailler !


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2020)

On peut dire qu'aujourd'hui qu'il y a une bonne décrue des contaminés...




...espérons que cela continue.


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2020)

C'est stable, mais ça fait toujours le yo-yo...


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

Il y a bien une stabilisation...





...mais si on peut dire, pas de réelle décrue !


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Stabilisation en cours...




...vivement que ça descende et que ça disparaisse complètement.


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2020)

Franchement, je commence à désespérer de ne pas voir de régression...


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2020)

Cette saloperie ne veut pas nous laisser en paix...


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2020)

*Petit rappel*
Sur le 1er lien en tête de ce message le Gouvernement à fait une mise à jour mentionnant ce que l'on peut faire ou pas en fonction du statut d'un département en vert ou en rouge.


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2020)

Un début de faible contamination et de décès...




...mais elle encore là cette saloperie !


----------



## Locke (17 Mai 2020)

Est-ce un bon début de régression ?


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2020)

Il y a bien une stabilisation, mais cette saloperie est vraiment tenace...


----------



## Locke (19 Mai 2020)

Je trouve ça désespérant et dire qu'il y a le pont de l'Ascension qui arrive...


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je trouve ça désespérant et dire qu'il y a le pont de l'Ascension qui arrive...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 174461



Certes, d'autant que nous ne percevons pas encore l'impact de ce début de déconfinement, qui n'apparaîtra de façon chiffrée qu'avec un différé (sans doute plus ou moins deux semaines à partir du début du déconfinement, je pense)...


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2020)

En France il y a bien une stabilisation, mais toujours pas de régression...


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2020)

Quelle saleté ce Coronavirus, il y a moins de décès mais il est toujours là...


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2020)

Il y a bien une stabilisation, mais il va falloir attendre la fin de la semaine prochaine pour voir s'il y a une réelle  régression. Entre la semi liberté avec le respect des consignes et ce que font réellement les gens, il y a un énorme écart...


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2020)

Jour après jour, il y a une légère pente descendante. Que c'est long de pouvoir retrouver une liberté totale...


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2020)

A priori il y a bien une décrue, c'est lent, très lent, mais bien réel..


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2020)

L'espoir fut de courte durée, car ce n'est pas encore une vraie décrue...


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2020)

Ce Coronavirus est vraiment tenace...


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2020)

Dans la série, je n'ai pas fini de vous emmerder, il se pose bien là ce Coronavirus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Le nombre de personnes hospitalisées ou en réanimation ne descend pas vite...


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2020)

Je ne sais pas encore s'il faut tenir compte du chiffre hallucinant pour les cas confirmés de ce jour ?




Et le Gouvernement dit que tout va bien pour rouvrir les restaurants, bars, parcs, de se déplacer, etc !


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2020)

Ca stagne depuis une semaine, comment peut-on réouvrir les endroits ou il y aura le plus de monde ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

Que c'est long, long, long la régression...


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2020)

Il est bien vivace et tenace ce Coronavirus...


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2020)

Manifestement il y a un bug dans la comptabilité, aucun cas ce jour et de plus le nombre total de cas confirmés régresse...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Juin 2020)

La vie des gens n’est pas tant merdique que ça malgré les plaintes. Ils ont une trouille bleue de crever. Raa les gens profité dès INSTANTS personne ne sais de quoi est fait demain et hier c’est du passé vivez Aujourd’hui !


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2020)

Alors reprise d'une comptabilité normale et plus logique...




...mais la contamination continue malgré les protocoles de protection !


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2020)

Quand on croit qu'il y a une récession, ça repart...


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2020)

Un semblant de stabilisation ou ce n'est qu'un leurre ?


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2020)

Il y a bien une stabilisation, mais il y a encore trop de gens contaminés...


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2020)

Petite baisse ce jour, mais c'est toujours de trop...


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2020)

Quelle saloperie ce Covid19, il est vraiment tenace...


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

Les jours se suivent et malheureusement se ressemblent...


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

Pas de changement notable, il y a moins de décès, mais pas au niveau des contaminés...


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2020)

Ça fait trois mois que ça dure et pas d'horizon clair et net pour les vacances...




...du moins pour ceux qui partiront !


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2020)

Le taux de contaminés journalier étant quasiment le même, nous sommes encore vraiment nombreux à diffuser ce Coronavirus...


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2020)

Encore une journée ordinaire si on peut dire !


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2020)

Hormis une baisse des décès, pas de gros changements...


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2020)

Il y a bien une pente descendante, mais que se passera-t-il lorsque tout le monde reprendra le chemin du travail, de l'école ?


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2020)

Est-ce que les mesures de protection sont suffisantes avec ce nombre journalier de contaminés qui ne baisse pas beaucoup ?


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2020)

Depuis 12 jours, on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a une vraie amélioration...


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2020)

Je reste toujours dubitatif avec le nombre journalier de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2020)

Baisse du nombre des décès, mais pas de celui des contaminés qui est quasiment le double d'hier...


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2020)

Depuis 15 jours, je n'ai pas le sentiment de voir une pente descendante...


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2020)

Baisse très significative du nombre des décès, mais est-ce vraiment rassurant ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Baisse très significative du nombre des décès, mais est-ce vraiment rassurant ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 179391



J'en doute... 

Avec le déconfinement, on observe manifestement une nouvelle hausse des cas confirmés de contaminations, et surtout une hausse des clusters. 

Pas de nouvelle vague, mais tout de même d'excellentes raisons de rester vigilants...


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2020)

Il y a encore beaucoup trop de français contaminés ! Oui, c'est stable, mais anormal. Est-ce que tout le monde continue à respecter les gestes de protection ?


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2020)

Quand on voit le chiffre journalier de contaminés, c'est à se demander si les mesures de protection ont servis à quelque chose ?


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2020)

Enfin en France, une journée avec une baisse significative. Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2020)

Les chiffres du jour avec une précision sur le nombre de contaminés de ce jour qui est identique à celui d'hier. Officiellement...


> (i) A noter que les données du nombre de cas confirmés et le taux de positivité sont arrêtées au 24/06/20 et seront mis à jour prochainement. En effet, une anomalie sur la remontée des données SI-DEP a été identifiée et est en cours de résolution.


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2020)

Après correction du calcul, ce n'est plus du tout la même chose sur le nombre de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2020)

Encore un couac, aucun chiffre pour le 27/06/2020 !


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2020)

Encore une journée sans aucun chiffre pour le 28 juin, le gouvernement français considère-t-il que tout va bien ?


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2020)

Les chiffres de ce jour ne sont pas franchement rassurants...


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2020)

Ce chiffre journalier qui ne baisse pas laisse supposer qu'il y a des millions de français porteurs de cette saloperie...


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2020)

Eh bien, les chiffres de ce jour ne sont pas franchement encourageant...


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2020)

Le Gouvernement Français ne pipe plus un mot sur le nombre journalier de contaminés !


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2020)

C'est désolant de constater que le chiffre journalier de contaminés n'est pas baissé d'une manière significative depuis le 1er juin...


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2020)

Et ça continue, aucun chiffre officiel pour le 4 juillet !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et ça continue, aucun chiffre officiel pour le 4 juillet !


C'est peut être mieux


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2020)

Vu qu'hier, 5 juillet, il n'y a eu aucun chiffre de communiqué, les chiffres du 6 juillet sont encourageants...




...pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2020)

L'espoir fut de courte durée...





...ce Coronavirus à la vie dure !


----------



## Locke (8 Juillet 2020)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, que la pente descendante n'était pas encore atteinte...


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2020)

Quand je vois le comportement des gens, plus rien ne m'étonne dans les chiffres...




...et nous allons bientôt franchir le cap des 30 000 décès !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

Il va falloir fêter ça   
Et deux jours à la suite avec plus de 600 cas confirmés 

Mon état en voyant ça :


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2020)

Et malheureusement la barre des 30 000 décès vient d'être franchie...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et malheureusement la barre des 30 000 décès vient d'être franchie...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 181945




Et en renvoyant au premier post de ce thread et vers les liens qu'il contient on voit non seulement que la barre des 500 000 morts à été franchie au niveau mondial il y a quelques jours, mais que *nous sommes désormais au-dessus des 550 000 morts aujourd'hui*. 
La pandémie continue de progresser, et malheureusement elle progresse vite si l'on considère la situation mondiale. 
Au niveau français, les derniers chiffres sont loin d'être bons, avec la multiplication des clusters et un* r0 désormais supérieur à 1*. 
Sachant que le r0 était à 3 avant le confinement, et à 0,6 à la fin du confinement. 
Il doit être inférieur à 1 pour obtenir une baisse de l'épidémie.


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2020)

La donne change pour les chiffres, maintenant le Gouvernement français n'actualise les données que du lundi au vendredi. Il faut croire que le samedi et dimanche qu'il n'y a aucun contaminé ni décès !


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2020)

Les samedis et les dimanches, les remontées des hôpitaux / ARS / autres, ne sont pas constantes ni forcément fiables. Ca entrainait des bizarreries les WE et des pics le lundi.


----------



## Garkam (11 Juillet 2020)

Non mais c'est tellement plus simple que d'annoncer une 2ieme vague, on parle de clusters ..la bonne blague, c'est inconscience des gens qui nous perdra... a croire que c'est dans la nature humaine...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les samedis et les dimanches, les remontées des hôpitaux / ARS / autres, ne sont pas constantes ni forcément fiables. Ca entrainait des bizarreries les WE et des pics le lundi.


Les jeunes s'amusent le week end


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Non mais c'est tellement plus simple que d'annoncer une 2ieme vague, on parle de clusters ..la bonne blague, c'est inconscience des gens qui nous perdra... a croire que c'est dans la nature humaine...


Quel Clusters ?


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2020)

Les chiffres du jour et a priori que 288 cas confirmés, mais en comptabilisant depuis le vendredi 10 juillet, cela fait un total de 1625 cas en 3 jours, donc cela ne s'arrange pas du tout sauf pour le nombre des décès...


----------



## patlek (14 Juillet 2020)

Oui, mais non, mais çà va vite de making un cluster. La woman chinoise la elle a make un cluster juste en taking l' ascenceur. (Et pourtant elle essayait de maintenir la social distanciation)
Mais just en prenant the ascenceurr, elle a contaminés ses neighbou.. ses neigbo... ses neihgbourou... ses voisins , quoi!! elle a making un cluster! c' est quick enfin, çà va vite , je veux dire.









						Coronavirus: elle contamine 71 personnes en prenant l'ascenseur
					

Une nouvelle démonstration de la capacité du coronavirus à se propager très rapidement. Une femme originaire de la province chinoise de Heilongjiang est à l'origine de la contamination d'au moins 71 personnes, alors qu'elle avait pourtant tout mis en oeuvre pour s'isoler.




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2020)

Bien, alors le 14 juillet étant un jour férié, le Gouvernement estime qu'il n'y a pas de chiffres à donner !


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2020)

Les fonctionnaires sont de retour au boulot et voilà les chiffres du jour. Puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de comptage le 14 juillet, ça nous fait 927 cas en 2 jours. Je n'appellerais pas ça une amélioration !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Nous ne sommes hélas pas prêt a voir une amélioration


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2020)

Et on continue avec le même rythme journalier moyen depuis début juin...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juillet 2020)

Quelques indicateurs qui ne sont pas terribles...


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2020)

Comme je le supposais, le nombre de contaminés est reparti à la hausse...


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comme je le supposais, le nombre de contaminés est reparti à la hausse...


Avec un R0 moyen à 1,15, rien de plus normal, hélas. On se prépare une chouette rentrée de septembre...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

Quel indicateur suivre ? 
Celui de Locke  ?


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel indicateur suivre ?
> Celui de Locke  ?




Indicateur de Locke vs indicateur d'ecatomb ? 

En gros, ça revient au même. 
Si les indicateurs peuvent varier selon l'aspect de l'épidémie considéré, les sources sont quasiment  les mêmes. 
Ce sont des sources officielles, essentiellement basées sur Santé Publique France. 

Sources de Locke :
 Santé publique France et Agences Régionales de Santé. 

Sources d'ecatomb : 
Santé publique France et Gouvernement 

Dans les documents récents, Locke cite des statistiques nationales concentrées sous forme de tableaux. 
ecatomb cite des cartes, pour montrer la situation de l'épidémie en fonction de régions. 


Ces Indicateur ne sont pas concurrents mais complémentaires.  

L'idéal est de considérer tous les indicateurs basés sur des sources officielles, donc fiables.
Du moins à quelques erreurs près, souvent rapidement corrigées.  


Hélas, les chiffres sont plutôt mauvais. Augmentation des contaminations, des clusters, *un R0 national qui se rapproche de 1,3 et qui dépasse 2,6 en Bretagne*... 
Le RO était de 0,6 à la fin du confinement alors qu'il était à 3 avant le confinement. 
Depuis le déconfinement, il a déjà plus que doublé. ( Passage de 0,6 à 1,3. La progression continue.) 
Il faudrait un R0 inférieur à 1 pour espérer une baisse de l'épidémie. 
Jusqu'à récemment, il n'y avait plus beaucoup de cas graves. 
Mais depuis quelques jours, les admissions en hospitalisation et même en réanimation remonyent, en particulier *en Bretagne et en Mayenne* et même depuis très peu de temps en Île de France. 

Sauf sursaut national de civisme avec les masques et les mesures barrières, les prochaines semaines et les prochains mois risquent de s'avérer difficiles...


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

Là, pour le coup, pour moi, les derniers chiffres sont mensongers ! Que 350 cas de contaminés et zéro décès en 3 jours ? Ou alors c'est un miracle ? Pourtant Macron n'a pas été à Lourdes ces derniers jours _(oui c'est très ironique)_.


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

Les chiffres du jour ne changent pas, c'est le lot quotidien...


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2020)

Avec les chiffres de jour, vous trouvez qu'il y a eu une amélioration...






...je maintiens donc, ce n'est que mon avis, que les chiffres du lundi 21 juillet sont bien mensongers !


----------



## Locke (23 Juillet 2020)

Et c'est reparti à la hausse et le gouvernement français dit que tout va bien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juillet 2020)

Des chiffres et une belle analyse de l’évolution du COVID-19 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286658574232453120


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2020)

Curieux encore une fois que le gouvernement français joue la politique de l'autruche ! Depuis la fin du confinement, ça ne fait qu'augmenter...


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2020)

Ça, ce sont les chiffres du jour, mais comme la comptabilité n'est pas révélée le samedi et dimanche, du moins pour nous, ça nous fait en réalité 2551 contaminés en 3 jours...


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2020)

J'ai le sentiment que l'on se prépare une rentrée à problème...


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2020)

Sacrée remontée aujourd'hui et les vacances ne sont pas finies...






...du moins pour ceux qui peuvent en prendre !


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2020)

Les chiffres journaliers deviennent de plus en plus mauvais ! Espérons que nous n'aurons pas une nouvelle période de confinement. Mais ce n'est pas normal, j'ai le sentiment que les contaminés ont été dès le départ dix fois plus nombreux que les chiffres officiels !


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2020)

A quoi servent les gestes barrières, la distanciation, les masques de protection, etc, c'est vraiment à se le demander...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Août 2020)

Les chiffres d'hier sont 

C'est le double de la veille pour ceux affichés :

187 919 ( + 2 723 ) cas confirmés
19 750 ( + 27 ) décès à l’hôpital

D'autres chiffres comme "Les nouveaux patients hospitalisés" n'ont pas été donnés....
C'est vraiment bizarre comme journée...


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2020)

Les chiffres au début du mois août sont de 3376 contaminés en 3 jours soit 1125 contaminés par jour ! Les vacances ne sont pas finies, nous n'en sommes qu'à la moitié ! On se prépare une belle rentrée.


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2020)

On approche doucement mais surement des 200 000 contaminés, ce qui n'est pas normal ! Ça sent le reconfinement total ou partiel ?


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2020)

Le gouvernement français ne pipe pas un mot sur cette augmentation journalière...


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2020)

Les chiffres ne sont franchement pas dans le bon sens ! Au rythme où ça va, lundi nous aurons franchi le cap des 200 000 contaminés !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Août 2020)

On va bientôt repasser au dessus des 400 en réanimation


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2020)

Mais non, mais non, les chiffres sont trompeurs, c'est le gouvernement qui nous le dit ou pas...






...le 6 juillet *176* contaminés, le 7 août *2288* contaminés !


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2020)

Les jours se suivent et ne ressemblent pas, ni même les fins de semaine ! Donc en 3 jours, ce sont 4854 cas contaminés, soit 1618 cas par jour ! Que dire du chiffre journalier de ce jour de seulement 785 contaminés ? Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette comptabilité ?


----------



## boninmi (11 Août 2020)

Quelques remarques sur ces chiffres:

ils ne sont jamais mis en perspective: que comptabilise-t-on ? qu'est-ce qui est comparable ?
doit-on parler de flambée des cas ou de flambée des nombres de tests ? le taux de positivité des tests est certes en augmentation, mais là aussi se pose la question de savoir qui est testé: si on teste de façon ciblée, ce taux ne reflète pas nécessairement l'état de la population générale
le nombre de patients hospitalisés est en très légère baisse, le nombre de patients en réanimation reste assez stable
le nombre de décès semble continuer à diminuer, la situation paraît assez comparable à celle de l'Italie et de l'Espagne
avec les flux de touristes, avec une petite proportion d'étrangers, les concentrations de population dans les lieux touristiques, sans même parler des rave parties sauvages, on aurait pu s'attendre à des chiffres beaucoup plus mauvais, ce qui a contrario peut paraître comme un indicateur positif

Je ne suis pas du genre théorie du complot, et je ne suis pas partisan de baisser la garde. Mais la communication gouvernementale n'est-elle pas d'autant plus alarmiste qu'elle tente de faire oublier les ratés catastrophiques du début d'année ?
Par contre, l'anticipation ne semble guère s'être améliorée: j'ai 11 petits enfants, et je ne vois guère de règles claires et de moyens concernant une rentrée scolaire très proche.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelques remarques sur ces chiffres:
> 
> ils ne sont jamais mis en perspective: que comptabilise-t-on ? qu'est-ce qui est comparable ?
> doit-on parler de flambée des cas ou de flambée des nombres de tests ? le taux de positivité des tests est certes en augmentation, mais là aussi se pose la question de savoir qui est testé: si on teste de façon ciblée, ce taux ne reflète pas nécessairement l'état de la population générale
> ...



J'ai les mêmes interrogations depuis quelques temps. Je trouve le discours officiel très alarmiste (trop ?).

M'enfin, je mets un masque quand je prends le bus et dans les magasins. Les gens autour de moi aussi. Pas de problèmes. Pour le reste je vis normalement. Là c'est plutôt le coup de chaud qui m'indispose.


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2020)

Et bien moi, en regle générale je trouve le le discours trop alarmiste. Dans la rue, je ne met jamais de masque, et avec la chaleur, je me demande meme parfois si le masque ne va pas etre un bouillon de culture.

Mais aussi, parfois, ' ai un sentiment qu'au contraire, la situation avec ce virus serait en réalité beaucoup plus grave que ce que l'on nous dit. Ce virus serait une sorte de virus super résistant, dont on risque de ne pas venir a bout (en tout cas, pas avant un bon moment) 
Pourquoi ce sentiment? parce que je me souviens qu'au début de l' épidémie, il y a eut par exemple un suicide en allemagne 








						Allemagne : Désespéré à cause du Coronavirus, le ministre des Finances de Hesse se suicide
					

Le Gouverneur de la province a indiqué que le ministre, Thomas Schaefer, était dans un état de désespoir à cause de la crise du Covid-19   - Agence Anadolu




					www.aa.com.tr
				



Un medecin anglais préconisait 18 mois de confinement









						Un confinement de 18 mois ? C’est la recommandation d’un prestigieux épidémiologiste britannique
					

Neil Ferguson, épidémiologiste britannique, mise sur un respect strict du confinement pendant une durée de 18 mois afin d'endiguer la propagation du coronavirus en l'attente d'un vaccin., Se dirige-t-on




					www.capital.fr
				




Et le fait que l'on se soit retrouvé 2 mois enfermés dans nos logement, en sacrifiant l' économie, sans état d' ame; ce n' est quand meme pas vraiment banal.

Alors a titre individuel, je ne panique pas, mais je me demande si a titre collectif, il ne faudrait pas paniquer.

Je suis partagé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Août 2020)

C'est vrai que seul les chiffres concernant les cas graves sont vraiment comparables. Car ils ne sont pas vraiment liés au nombre de test.

Le discours officiel trop alarmiste ? Sans doute, mais pour que les gens portent des masques : c'est un peu obligé.
Voyez le nombre d'anti-masque dont on entend parler...

En tout cas, les masques nous permettent d'être en sécurité donc je suis pour. Cela a évité des cas grave ainsi que des morts et continuera à le faire. Après, si la question est : a-t-on eu beaucoup de différence ? Ma réponse est : je m'en fiche si on a sauvé rien qu'une vie ou le future d'une personne (des cas grave ont toujours des séquelles longtemps après).


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2020)

Ce n'est pas encore demain que nous pourrons nous réjouir...


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2020)

Quand je lis çà,









						Masques en extérieur, grands rassemblements, tests... Ce qu'il faut retenir du discours de Jean Castex sur le Covid-19
					

Pour expliquer la dégradation de la situation, le Premier ministre a déploré "une moindre vigilance, une moindre discipline, une moindre solidarité de la part de certains d'entre nous". Il s'exprimait depuis le CHU de Montpellier, ce mardi après-midi.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




çà me confirme dans mon deuxieme sentiment, que l' on serait face a une crise extremement  grave,
que en haut lieu, ils auraient des informations ou en tout cas , seraient parfaitement conscient que l' on serait dans une situation pratiquement catastrophique... (et comme je suis sympa, Bonnes vacances a tous!!!!)))

Tiens, je vais completer mon p'tit post avec un dessin sympa marrant cool






(Pour détendre l'atmosphere)

HB222222222, si tu nous lis, salut à toi!!


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2020)

Forte recrudescence des contaminés ! La distanciation, les masques servent à quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)

Il faut vendre des masques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Dans le RER, une personne à côté de moi avait son masque qui protégeait très bien... son menton


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2020)

Allons-nous vers un reconfinement ou des mesures plus draconiennes ? Les chiffres sont vraiment mauvais et sont similaires au 29 avril 2020 !


----------



## boninmi (14 Août 2020)

La DGS met en avant de son côté, des chiffres en dégradation.

De fait, on constate

des points positifs (moins de patients hospitalisés, moins de réanimations)
des points négatifs (plus de nombre de cas - j'ai commenté plus haut, légère augmentation des décès)
et en tout cas, une situation qui paraît globalement assez stable, et de façon assez surprenante vu le brassage touristique actuel.
La DGS mentionne elle "un nombre de personnes hospitalisées en augmentation depuis trois semaines notamment chez les moins de 40 ans" en France métropolitaine dans sa note hebdomadaire.

Je continue à regretter l'absence à peu près totale de politique claire d'anticipation, précisément ce qui a fait défaut dans la "première vague". Remplacer la politique par la communication, cela ne le fait pas.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je continue à regretter l'absence à peu près totale de politique claire d'anticipation


Difficile de faire plus quand les gens continuent à faire des fêtes, sans masque et sans respect des distances…
Il y un moment où le politique ne peut pas faire grand chose face à la bêtise des gens


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)

Les jeunes sont vraiment débiles, c'est ça de plus avoir d'école aussi








						Seine-Saint-Denis : une infirmière frappée dans un bus pour avoir réclamé le port du masque
					

Mardi, une infirmière a été frappée dans un bus à Neuilly-sur-Marne (Seine-Saint-Denis), après avoir réclamé le port du masque.




					www.parismatch.com


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2020)

Au début le gouvernement faisait acte de présence et nous tenait informé, mais maintenant c'est le néant total en décrétant en catimini ceci... https://actu.orange.fr/france/regle...uelles-consequences-magic-CNT000001st7A3.html ...et non pas par la voie habituelle des médias et d’une déclaration officielle !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelques remarques sur ces chiffres:
> 
> ils ne sont jamais mis en perspective: que comptabilise-t-on ? qu'est-ce qui est comparable ?
> doit-on parler de flambée des cas ou de flambée des nombres de tests ? le taux de positivité des tests est certes en augmentation, mais là aussi se pose la question de savoir qui est testé: si on teste de façon ciblée, ce taux ne reflète pas nécessairement l'état de la population générale
> ...


Idem 

Le discours officiel très alarmiste



boninmi a dit:


> La DGS met en avant de son côté, des chiffres en dégradation.
> 
> De fait, on constate
> 
> ...



salut,

il y a moins d’hospitalisation.

c’est déjà bien .


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce virus n’est t’il pas plus politique que médical ??


Les théories du complot, c'est au comptoir. Sauf qu'il est fermé


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce virus n’est t’il pas plus politique que médical ??



???????? ...  va expliquer çà a Trump par exemple; avec ses 170 000 morts aux états unis, que ce serait un virus "politique"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)

Le saviez-vous hier soir sur Bfm, ils disaient qu'on est au même niveau (de contaminations j'entends) que la veille du confinement ?
L'état aurais du être clair et imposer le port du masques, dés le 11mai dernier. A vouloir faire plaisir, contenter, ne froisser et n'offusquer personnes...

D'un autre côté, il faudrait qu'un grand nombre l'attrapent ainsi, le corps se fera ses anti-corps. Peut-être qu'un vaccin pourra voir le jour ? 
Vous allez dire mais on a peur, patati patata, il faut savoir se sacrifier pour les générations futures et trop d'humains sur terre.


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2020)

Il faut croire que les chiffres sont vraiment alarmants étant donné que le gouvernement diffuse de nouveau la comptabilité en fin de semaine !


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2020)

Mais non, mais non, tout va bien vu le gouvernement ne dit rien, mais en catimini fait faire un quadrillage de zones à risques dans Paris...







...bien entendu, tout citoyen se doit de connaître la loi ! Mais bon, c'est le parcours du combattant pour connaître ce document... https://www.prefecturedepolice.inte...alle-de-presse/Communiques-de-presse/Securite ...et la carte de Paris...


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2020)

Je me demande comment le gouvernement fait une comptabilité exacte des contaminés, car c'est le jour la nuit en 24 heures...


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2020)

Alors du jour au lendemain il y a 4 fois plus de contaminés !


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2020)

Houla, les chiffres s'affolent, je veux bien que les laboratoires soient fermés le dimanche faussant une vraie comptabilité, mais pour le coup ça grimpe dans les tours. Le gouvernement ne dit rien et la rentrée approche à grands pas !






Le nombre de décès n'est pas réjouissant !


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2020)

Et les chiffres continuent à monter dans les tours ! Comme notre gouvernement ne dit rien, il faut croire que tout va pour le mieux ! C'est le pire chiffre de contaminés enregistré depuis le 27 avril 2020 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2020)

On est premier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)

Et ben on ne s’en sortira jamais bouh


----------



## patlek (21 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Comme notre gouvernement ne dit rien




LE covid 19, c' est pas compliqué d'en entendre parler, tu allumes la TV, tu regardes n' importe quelle chaine d'information, voire "c'est dans l' air", et du cocid 19, tu en entendras parler jusqu' a la saturation. Et ce n' est pas finit, on en a encore pour longtemps a en entendre parler tous les jours.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296784701215117312


> Les lieux avec le plus grand nombre de cas (cluster = au moins 2 personnes):
> 
> 
> les maisons de retraites : 14.159 cas
> ...


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2020)

Pas de changement notable depuis hier, le nombre de contaminés n'a jamais été aussi élevé !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

patlek a dit:


> LE covid 19, c' est pas compliqué d'en entendre parler, tu allumes la TV, tu regardes n' importe quelle chaine d'information, voire "c'est dans l' air", et du cocid 19, tu en entendras parler jusqu' a la saturation. Et ce n' est pas finit, on en a encore pour longtemps a en entendre parler tous les jours.


Je plussoie


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2020)

On peut considérer qu'il y a une légère baisse, mais le nombre de contaminés est équivalent à celui du le 27 avril 2020 !


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2020)

Il parait que tout va bien, donc il ne faut pas s'affoler de voir le chiffre de contaminés gonfler de jour en jour, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> il ne faut pas s'affoler de voir le chiffre de contaminés gonfler de jour en jour, n'est-ce pas ?


Ben non, c'est le résultat du dépistage, et contaminé ne veut pas dire malade. Ce n'est pas le nombre de contaminés qui importe, il continuera d'augmenter. Ce qu'il faudrait connaitre c'est la différence contaminés - immunisés, et le rapport contagieux / contaminés. sauf que c'est plus compliqué, voire impossible. En attendant mieux vaut se focaliser sur le nombre d'hospitalisations.
Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

Plus nous testons , plus nous aurons de contaminés .

Rien de surprenant


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2020)

Ce jour, chute spectaculaire du nombre de contaminés ! Parfois, c'est à rien n'y comprendre. Demain sera un jour nouveau, on verra bien !


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plus nous testons , plus nous aurons de contaminés .
> 
> Rien de surprenant


Cela me semble être une évidence, et pourtant je ne l'entends pas beaucoup sur les plateaux télé.
On en viendrait à me faire douter de ma capacité d'analyse.
Je suis troublé.


----------



## boninmi (25 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce jour, chute spectaculaire du nombre de contaminés ! Parfois, c'est à rien n'y comprendre. Demain sera un jour nouveau, on verra bien !


Ça n'empêche pas les medias, radio, télé, d'annoncer hier soir et ce matin 4500 nouveaux cas en 24 h ... Les cas de la veille, sans doute ...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2020)

Moi, j'ai arrêté de me prendre la tête. Les chiffres, les malades, les tests, etc. Les analyses, les spécialistes, les pas spécialistes. Rien à foutre.

Je dois porter un masque dans le bus ? J'ai un masque. Je dois porter un masque dans le magasins ? J'ai un masque. De temps en temps, il faut que je me frictionne les mains avec un gel antiseptique avant d'entrer dans le magasin ou dans la boutique ? Pas de problème. Ça prend quelques secondes. Les distances de sécurité ? Ok. S'il y a un marquage au sol je le respecte. De toute façon, je ne suis du genre collé-serré.

Après, le virus je m'en fout. Il fait sa vie, je fais la mienne. Si tout ce passe bien, on ne devrait pas se rencontrer. Pendant des années, je n'ai pris aucune précaution particulière concernant la grippe et je ne l'ai pas attrapée souvent, loin de là.


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2020)

Si de nouvelles mesures ne sont pas prise rapidement, je crains de nouvelles restrictions...






...mais encore une fois le gouvernement ne voulant pas être radical, ça va durer encore un bon moment !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi, j'ai arrêté de me prendre la tête. Les chiffres, les malades, les tests, etc. Les analyses, les spécialistes, les pas spécialistes. Rien à foutre.
> 
> Je dois porter un masque dans le bus ? J'ai un masque. Je dois porter un masque dans le magasins ? J'ai un masque. De temps en temps, il faut que je me frictionne les mains avec un gel antiseptique avant d'entrer dans le magasin ou dans la boutique ? Pas de problème. Ça prend quelques secondes. Les distances de sécurité ? Ok. S'il y a un marquage au sol je le respecte. De toute façon, je ne suis du genre collé-serré.
> 
> Après, le virus je m'en fout. Il fait sa vie, je fais la mienne. Si tout ce passe bien, on ne devrait pas se rencontrer. Pendant des années, je n'ai pris aucune précaution particulière concernant la grippe et je ne l'ai pas attrapée souvent, loin de là.



Que je suis de ton avis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2020)

Le nombre à l’hôpital qui augmente est vraiment très alarmant (réanimation + décès). La hausse du nombre de test n’explique pas ça


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le nombre à l’hôpital qui augmente est vraiment très alarmant (réanimation + décès). La hausse du nombre de test n’explique pas ça


Non. Ce qui explique ça se sont les familles qui vont dans les EHPAD visiter leurs parents et ne respectent pas les consignes ou les soignants et les prestataires se services qui font une entorse aux protocoles. On m'en a raconté de drôles ces derniers jours.

Regardez le championnat de France de football ; il n'a pas encore repris que les cas se multiplient dans les équipes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2020)

Ben oui, beaucoup de gens se disent que le virus est un mensonge et ne veulent pas respecter les normes de sécurité. Résultat : ça augmente

Dans le rer, ils ont enlevé les étiquettes pour respecter les distances de sécurité (1 siège sur 2). Bon en heure de pointe c’est intenable


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...mais encore une fois le gouvernement ne voulant pas être radical, ça va durer encore un bon moment !



C'est quoi "être radical" ?


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quoi "être radical" ?


Repasser de nouveau à un reconfinement total, sinon on n'en sortira ou dans très longtemps vu le non respect de beaucoup trop de monde ! Pourquoi payer les pots cassés au risque d'être infecté pour une bande de je m'en foutistes !

Quand on voit les chiffres de ce jour, il y a vraiment de quoi se poser des questions !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Repasser de nouveau à un reconfinement total, sinon on n'en sortira ou dans très longtemps vu le non respect de beaucoup trop de monde ! Pourquoi payer les pots cassés au risque d'être infecté pour une bande de je m'en foutistes !


Le pays ne peut économiquement pas se le permettre.

Je ne te parle pas des grandes entreprises mais de tous les commerces et les PME qui sont déjà en très grandes difficultés actuellement du fait du confinement au printemps. Ce serait le coup fatal.

Nous avons maintenant des masques et des tests. Inutile de paralyser mortellement l'économie.

Tu ne seras pas infecté si toi, tu adoptes les bons comportements, malgré la stupidité des autres. Et puis, infecté ne veut pas dire qu'on va en mourir, loin de là, simplement qu'on risque de contaminer une personne vulnérable.

Il m'est arrivé de constater des comportements inciviques, peu nombreux et à chaque fois par des personnes âgées, mais la grande majorité des gens autour de moi respectent les consignes.

On ne va pas mettre tout le pays à genoux (même si c'est à la mode) pour une centaine de supporter de football ou même un millier de "ravers" décérébrés.

De même, je ne pense pas qu'il soit très intelligent d'obliger le port du masque en extérieur, dans certaines zones, comme à Paris. Ça donne à la municipalité l'illusion d'agir mais en fait c'est ridicule. Tu es dans une rue, masque, tu passes sur le trottoir d'en-face, sans masque. (?!) C'est totalement contreproductif parce que les gens comprennent bien que c'est idiot.

En intérieur, dans les lieux accueillant du public, magasins, boutiques, bars, gares, stations de métro, galeries marchandes, etc. dans les transports en commun, c'est suffisant pour amener à une saine habitude du port du masque.

Et puis aussi, je pense qu'on n'arrivera pas à un niveau zéro de contamination. Tant que le virus sera là, tant qu'il y aura de l'activité, c'est-à-dire de la vie, il y aura des contaminés, des hospitalisés et des morts.


----------



## patlek (27 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Repasser de nouveau à un reconfinement total,



Là, on pourrait se diriger vers l' effondrement de l' économie. Un reconfinement de combien de temps?? 2 mois, 3 mois??? plus ?? le reconfinement de deux mois précédent, ça n' a pas fait disparaitre le virus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Août 2020)

Un confinement 1 jour sur 2 ?   
Non, vraiment si on est obligé d'avoir de nouveau un confinement c'est la mort économique qui nous guette.


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De même, je ne pense pas qu'il soit très intelligent d'obliger le port du masque en extérieur, dans certaines zones, comme à Paris. Ça donne à la municipalité l'illusion d'agir mais en fait c'est ridicule. Tu es dans une rue, masque, tu passes sur le trottoir d'en-face, sans masque. (?!) C'est totalement contreproductif parce que les gens comprennent bien que c'est idiot.


Entièrement d'accord avec toi, et particulièrement avec l'extrait ci-dessus. Mais c'est tout le problème de la politique : il faut montrer que l'on fait quelque chose, même si ça ne sert à rien (qui a parlé des déplacements de ministres au moindre truc  ?). Si tu te fais critiquer tu peux répondre qu'au moins tu essaies, alors que si tu ne fais rien, ben, pas de réponse possible.

Sinon un article intéressant. Bon, on pense ce qu'on veut des décodeurs du Monde, mais au moins ça fait une explication. Si vous en avez d'autres, je suis preneur.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le pays ne peut économiquement pas se le permettre.
> 
> Je ne te parle pas des grandes entreprises mais de tous les commerces et les PME qui sont déjà en très grandes difficultés actuellement du fait du confinement au printemps. Ce serait le coup fatal.
> 
> Nous avons maintenant des masques et des tests. Inutile de paralyser mortellement l'économie.



Entièrement de ton avis , et je doute que certaines grosses entreprises puissent refaire surface , si un tel désastre devait arriver  .


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2020)

Nous atteignons des sommets en contaminés...






...mais il paraît que tout est normal !


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2020)

Bientôt le sommet de l'Everest sera dépassé...






...mais tout va bien selon le gouvernement à 4 jours de la rentrée du mois de septembre !


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2020)

Les chiffres du jour sont-ils rassurants ?


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2020)

Il n'y a pas à chercher si ces chiffres sont "rassurants" ou pas.
Évaluer la situation en termes émotifs est le contraire de ce qu'il faut faire.
Loin de moi l'idée de baisser la garde ou d'inciter à l'imprudence : je mets le masque, je me tiens à distance des gens, je dis aux personnes qui s'approchent trop près de moi pour me parler (c'est qu'en général elles sont sourdes, et s'approchent en réalité pour mieux entendre) "ne me crache pas dessus".
Il faut s'attacher à comprendre la signification réelle de ces chiffres:

le nombre de nouveaux cas par jour n'a de sens que si l'on dit *aussi *combien de personnes ont été testées. Rien à voir entre 5000 contaminations comptabilisées en plus aujourd'hui et un chiffre identique ou voisin en mars avril
le taux de positivité n'a de sens que si on dit *quels* tests ont été pratiqués. Si ce sont des tests sanguins, ce chiffre n'a rien d'étonnant: ils cumulent les contaminés actuels et ceux qui l'ont été parfois depuis longtemps. Si ce sont des tests nasaux ou salivaires (ce que je suppose, mais encore faut-il le *dire*), c'est plus significatif, mais peu étonnant vu le brassage lié aux tourisme d'été. Si c'est un mélange des deux, c'est un non sens statistique, je pense que ce n'est pas le cas.
hospitalisation et réanimation sont stables, avec quelques variations peu significatives.
Je me répète: on aurait pu s'attendre à des chiffres pires suite au brassage vacancier, le temps de latence entre les comportements et leurs conséquences pouvant néanmoins retarder cette observation. Je maintiens mon souhait en direction des politiques: informer plutôt que communiquer.


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

Les chiffres du dimanche ne sont toujours pas réjouissants...


----------



## Anthony (31 Août 2020)

```
set yesterday to weekday of ((current date) - days)

display dialog "Les chiffres de " & yesterday & " ne sont pas réjouissants."
```


----------



## patlek (31 Août 2020)

Si tu regardes les hospitalisations, ce qui est le point de base qui nous ameneras a etre confinés ou non.

Les hospitalisations baissent.  Donc les hopitaux ne vont pas vers une surcharge pour le moment.

Si les hospitalisations augmentent, et donc , pour les hopitaux , ils prendraient la direction d' etre débordés, là: on serat reconfinés.


----------



## chafpa (31 Août 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Je me répète: on aurait pu s'attendre à des chiffres pires suite au brassage vacancier, le temps de latence entre les comportements et leurs conséquences pouvant néanmoins retarder cette observation.


Donc, il va falloir attendre encore une quinzaine de jours pour voir *le début* du résultat des courses.


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2020)

Le nombre de contaminés diminue, mais pas ceux des hospitalisés et décès !


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2020)

Quand on pense que ça se stabilise, c'est l'effet inverse...


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2020)

Mais non, mais non, tout va bien ! Les chiffres grimpent dans les tours, mais tout va bien...






...notre gouvernement maîtrise la situation !


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2020)

Le cap des 300 000 contaminés est franchi...


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2020)

Allons bon, le chiffre des contaminés ne fait qu'augmenter mais tout va bien puisque le gouvernement ne pipe pas un mot...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Septembre 2020)

Tiens donc, la formule utilisée pour les hospitalisations/réanimations a changée.


----------



## chafpa (5 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tiens donc, la formule utilisée pour les hospitalisations/réanimations a changée.


Copierait-on les Espagnols ?


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2020)

Les chiffres arrivés tardivement du samedi 5 septembre...


----------



## boninmi (6 Septembre 2020)

Du coup on ne peut plus comparer les chiffres essentiels.
290 nouvelles entrées en réanimation, mais combien de sorties et quel bilan ? Le chiffre des personnes en réanimation reste-t-il stable ou pas ?
8975 cas en plus si on teste 1000000 de personnes alors qu'on en testait 500000 auparavant, est-ce une réelle augmentation ?
4,5 % de taux de positivité si on teste surtout les gens qui se présentent en craignant d'avoir des symptômes ou d'être des cas contact, est-ce une réelle augmentation ?
Une poussée épidémique était attendue après le brassage estival. Les conditions sont très différentes de ce qui s'est passé au printemps. Restons prudents. Portons le masque aussi souvent que nécessaire. Tenons nos distances. Restons vivants.


----------



## chafpa (6 Septembre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> 8975 cas en plus si on teste 1000000 de personnes alors qu'on en testait 500000 auparavant, est-ce une réelle augmentation ?


Ben non, si on avait fait ce nombre de test fin mars, on aurait peut-être eu 30 ou 40.000 cas positifs !


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2020)

Pour un dimanche les chiffres sont élevés, quand sera-t-il demain ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Septembre 2020)

Au moins un chiffre parlant... et qui fait peur   
Bouches-du-Rhône : "sur les 70 lits en réanimation dédiés au Covid-19, il en reste seulement trois"


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

Est-ce bien la réalité, car il y a 25 départements en zone rouge ? Mais quasiment 30 000 contaminés en 4 jours ça fait beaucoup et les services de réanimation commencent à être débordés !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2020)

chafpa a dit:


> Ben non, si on avait fait ce nombre de test fin mars, on aurait peut-être eu 30 ou 40.000 cas positifs !


Ces chiffres intéressent t'il encore ?


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2020)

Et ça repart en flèche. Ah oui, le directeur du Tour de France Christian Prudhomme et Jean Catex Premier ministre sans oublier Kylian Mbappé ont été détectés positifs...


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2020)

J'ai le sentiment que le gouvernement français va devoir réagir dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2020)

Alors, quel sera le verdict du gouvernement face à cette flambée qui continue de grimper ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Septembre 2020)

source


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2020)

obenmerdalors, on n'est pas premier. Macron démission !


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2020)

Alors l'annonce d'Olivier Véran a été annulée au profit de celle de Jean Castex qui a accouché difficilement d'une souris pour annoncer que tout ne se décidait pas à Paris et que ce sont les préfets qui décideront au cas par cas des mesures à prendre ! Ben voyons, belle ouverture de parapluie avec 42 départements en zone rouge !


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2020)

Mais non, mais non, tout est normal, tout va bien...






...Jean Castex a passé la main aux Préfets !


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2020)

C'est dimanche et comme il a fait beau, les gens ont passé moins de temps devant les laboratoires d'analyse, on verra bien demain ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2020)

Le nombre de décès augmente ainsi que le nombre d'hospitalisation...


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2020)

Et allez hop, petite remontée à tous les stades...


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2020)

Je me disais aussi que cette baisse n'était que provisoire...


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2020)

Je sentais venir le vent gros comme une maison...






...et comme le gouvernement ne veut pas d'un nouveau confinement total, nous en avons encore pour des mois et des mois avec des mesures préfectorales qui ne pourront pas être respectées. La première est d'empêcher les gens de sortir du département et d'y entrer !


----------



## patlek (17 Septembre 2020)

Le problème, c' est que çà donnerait quoi , le confinement total?? on reste tous enfermé chez soi, sauf ceux qui travaille dans les commerces d' alimentation, et ceux qui sont dans le secteur de la santé?

Et combien de temps?? 1 ois, 2 mois, 3 mois?? 5 mois??? plus???

Le confinement ne tue pas le virus, çà l' empeche de circuler. Au sortir du confinement, le virus est toujours là.

Si tu confine, c' est l' effondrement de l' économie. Tu ne compterads plus les contaminations, mais le nombre de suicide par jour.

On est juste dans une belle merde, qui est ingérable.









						Coronavirus dans le monde: un expert de l'OMS affirme que "nous n'en sommes encore qu'au début de l'épidémie", record de contaminations aux Pays-Bas
					

L'Inde a dépassé mercredi la barre des cinq millions de cas recensés de coronavirus, et un des six envoyés spéciaux de l'OMS sur le Covid-19 a averti que la pandémie, "pire que toutes les sciences-fictions" selon lui, n'en était encore qu'à son tout début.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2020)

Youpi, on a dépassé les 10 000 cas.
Toujours pas de 2ème vagues ?


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2020)

Tout va bien, ce ne sont que des chiffres...






...la vie ne doit pas s'arrêter, même si c'est au détriment de la votre.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2020)

Et la flambée des contaminés continue...


----------



## boninmi (19 Septembre 2020)

Et pourtant, à l'instant t, la mortalité en France est inférieure à celle de 2018 et 2019.
L'explication étant peut-être que la surmortalité 15 mars - 30 avril a eu raison des personnes les moins résistantes.
De façon liée peut-être le taux de décès par coronavirus continue à plonger. De 15,69 % le 18 mai, il est tombé à 6,45 % le 19 septembre sans que la courbe fasse pour l'instant mine d'atténuer cette plongée.
Quant au chiffres de Santé Publique France, que tu cites, et qui maintenant cumule sur 7 jours, ils sont à mettre en relation avec ceux du gouvernement qui donne au 18 septembre (donc hier) en continuant un décompte quotidien

5819 hospitalisés *au total *(en baisse de 25) pour 851 nouvelles hospitalisation (en hausse de 251)
827 en réanimation ou soins intensifs (+27) pour 100 nouveaux patients en réanimation (+19)
chiffres qui relativisent la progression.
Il faut observer 

si cette moindre incidence du covid sur la mortalité va se maintenir
si cette aggravation largement prévisible en raison du brassage estival va persister en raison d'autres brassages (transports en commun, festivités étudiantes, lieux de travail) ou s'atténuer voir régresser suite à une éventuelle prise au sérieux de la nécessité d'adapter les comportements (on observe partout où je suis passé un fort respect du port du masque par exemple).


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2020)

Pour un dimanche, le nombre de contaminés est sacrément élevé...


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2020)

C'est carrément le yo-yo, nous verrons bien en fin de semaine ce qu'il en sera...






...mais le nombre de malades en réanimation n'est pas très réjouissant !


----------



## boninmi (21 Septembre 2020)

Au 19 septembre

5512 hospitalisations (-307)
834 réanimations (+7)

Au 20 septembre:

5375 hospitalisations (-137)
841 réanimations (+7)

Au 21 septembre (aujourd'hui)

5616 hospitalisations (+ 241)
912 réanimations (+78)

Les "records" du nombre des contaminations sont relatifs. Les chiffres étaient sans doute bien plus élevés en mars avril, mais non testés. Plus important sans doute est le souci liés aux grandes métropoles (Paris - Lyon - Marseille) où les réanimations sont en nombre.


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2020)

Il y a encore un gros arbre qui cache la forêt...


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2020)

Allez hop, un petit tour de passe-passe du gouvernement avec l'annonce de nouvelles cartes pour masquer que la contagion continue inexorablement...






...et ça changera quoi de voir que des départements sont en rouge ? Que ça empêchera les gens de se déplacer d'un département à un autre !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Septembre 2020)

Histogramme intéressant concernant l'évolution du covid

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308832949706592257


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2020)

Alors, les derniers chiffres sont arrivés très, très tardivement...






...Jean Castex a évoqué un possible reconfinement. Et dire que notre gouvernement au début nous avait assuré que les masques étaient inutiles !


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et dire que notre gouvernement au début nous avait assuré que les masques étaient inutiles !


Faudrait arrêter avec cet "argument". Tout le monde sait qu'ils ont dit ça uniquement parce que les stocks étaient insuffisants et non pour une raison scientifique ou médicale quant à leur utilité.
Par contre on a pu voir l'utilité du confinement, lequel s'il devait avoir de nouveau lieu serait certainement efficace du point de vue pathologique, mais catastrophique sur le plan économique : il n'y a qu'à voir les réactions aux mesures partielles décidées cette semaine. Je comprends qu'ils hésitent, la balance bénéfices/risques est loin d'être évidente à établir.


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2020)

Les chiffres journaliers (je n'étais pas là ces jours ci, je ne remonte pas dans le temps) :

Au 24 septembre


6031 hospitalisations (+99)
1048 réanimations (+46)
Il y a quand même des indicateurs moins pessimistes:


le taux d'incidence semble amorcer une descente
le R descend et se rapproche de 1
le taux de mortalité Covid continue de plonger

ce qui pourrait (restons très prudent) aller dans le sens d'une amélioration globale due à la fin du brassage estival et au meilleur respect du port du masque, les grosses agglomérations semblant être les contre exemples.

Nous sommes encore loin des centaines de morts par jour de mars avril et des quelques 7000 réanimations avec abandon des autres patients, notamment cardiaques. Quant aux mesures récentes, on attend toujours des mesures efficaces et significatives en faveur des hôpitaux et des soignants. C'est un travers bien français, on croit qu'acheter du matériel remplace le service après vente.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2020)

Que dire ? Le chiffre de 500 000 contaminés n'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg et comme nous sommes 67 millions de français...


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2020)

Au 25 septembre :

6128 hospitalisations (+97)
1098 réanimations (+50)
150 décès dont 55 en hôpital. On meurt beaucoup le vendredi ... (les décès hors hôpital semblent cumulés le vendredi).
le taux de décès continue à baisser à 5,68 %
(autres indicateurs non mis à jour)
Restons masqués.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2020)

Légère baisse, mais c'est décourageant de constater que certaines villes refusent d'appliquer des consignes de sécurité qui sont franchement nécessaires...


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2020)

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:

30/08 au 5/09 : 135
6/09 au 12/09 : 173
13/09 au 19/09 : 365
20/09 au 26/09 : 426


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2020)

Les chiffres de ce dimanche ne sont toujours pas encourageants...


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2020)

Chute libre, pourvu que ça dure...






...mais comme ce sont les résultats du dimanche et qu'il y a beaucoup moins de tests, nous verrons bien demain ce qu'il en est.


----------



## boninmi (28 Septembre 2020)

Au 26 septembre :


6172 hospitalisations (+44)
1111 réanimations (+13)
Au 27 septembre :


6253 hospitalisations (+81)
1118 réanimations (+7)
J'ignore pourquoi les indicateurs plus positifs Taux d'incidence et R (taux de reproduction) n'ont toujours pas été mis à jour.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2020)

Au 28 septembre :

6415 hospitalisations (+162)
1164 réanimations (+46)
Au 29 septembre :

6500 hospitalisations (+85)
1204 réanimations (+40)


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2020)

Il était logique que ça reparte à la hausse...


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2020)

Une embellie dans le mauvais sens...






...pour le moment le cap des 16 096 n'est pas franchi !


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2020)

Au 30 septembre :

6590 hospitalisations (+90)
1238 réanimations (+34)


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2020)

Encore une poussée de fièvre si on peut dire...


----------



## boninmi (1 Octobre 2020)

Au 1er octobre :

6652 hospitalisations (+62)
1265 réanimations (+27)


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2020)

Petite stabilisation, pourvu que ça dure...






...mais c'est beaucoup trop !


----------



## boninmi (2 Octobre 2020)

Au 2 octobre :

6758 hospitalisations (+106)
1276 réanimations (+11)
L'augmentation des hospitalisations fluctue (ce pourrait être lié à la façon dont elles sont recensées) mais ne semble pas caractériser une progression exponentielle.
L'augmentation des réanimations diminue, ce qui est plutôt positif.
Ceci pourrait aller, sauf relâchement généralisé peu prévisible, dans le sens d'un commentaire que j'ai fait plus haut. Nous assistons au conséquences du brassage estival, suivi peut-être du brassage des retrouvailles de rentrée, mais les précautions assez bien suivies pourraient entrainer une amélioration.
Dans le même sens, la carte des indicateurs officielle vient d'être mise à jour. Le taux d'incidence plonge nettement, et taux de reproduction R aussi, passant en dessous de 1.

En ce qui concerne l'Isère, Grenoble (où je réside partiellement) étant citée parmi les villes où des mesures supplémentaires pourraient être appliquées, les nombres des hospitalisations et des réanimations stagnent, n'indiquant pas vraiment une aggravation inquiétante.

Restons masqués.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> une progression exponentielle.





boninmi a dit:


> L'augmentation ... diminue


D'un côté une exponentielle (pas vraiment, mais bon), de l'autre une dérivée, p'tain faut avoir fait maths sup pour suivre !


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> D'un côté une exponentielle (pas vraiment, mais bon), de l'autre une dérivée, p'tain faut avoir fait maths sup pour suivre !


Exact ... et même l'École Normale Supérieure de Saint Cloud   .
Mais si on veut comprendre au moins un peu les chiffres et ne pas se contenter d'affirmations à l'emporte pièce, un petit effort de réflexion peut aider ...


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2020)

Quand on pense que ça s'arrange...






...ça repart de plus belle ! Et c'est malheureusement le nouveau record de contaminés en une journée.


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2020)

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:

27/09 au 03/10 : 498

Apprendre à relativiser : on parle ou on a parlé beaucoup moins d'épidémies éventuellement plus graves.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire négliger.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2020)

Les chiffres du dimanche ne sont pas significatifs, nous verrons bien lundi ou mardi ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Octobre 2020)

On aurait dépassé le seuil d'alerte à Paris, reste à voir s'il y aura des annonces la semaine prochaine ...








						INFOGRAPHIES. Covid-19 : ces chiffres qui montrent que Paris a dépassé le seuil d'alerte maximale depuis le 25 septembre
					

Alors que le sort de la capitale doit être scellé dimanche soir par le ministre de la Santé, le passage au crible des indicateurs révèle que Paris a dépassé le seuil d’alerte maximale depuis une semaine.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Source AFP sur Twitter :
#Covid_19 : #Paris et petite couronne en zone d'alerte maximale, de nouvelles restrictions annoncées demain (Matignon à l'#AFP)
Ces "mesures contraignantes", qui dureront 15 jours, seront détaillées lors d'une conférence de presse à 11H30 par la maire de Paris Anne Hidalgo et entreront en vigueur mardi, a précisé Matignon #AFP


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2020)

Comme c'est lundi, ce sont les résultats du dimanche et comme les laboratoires ne font pas ou peu d'analyses...







...par contre le nombre d'admissions grimpe en flèche en réanimation et le double en décès.


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2020)

Au 3 octobre :

6758 hospitalisations (+0)
1295 réanimations (+19)
Au 4 octobre :

6982 hospitalisations (+224)
1341 réanimations (+46)
Au 5 octobre :

7294 hospitalisations (+312)
1415 réanimations (+74)
Après avoir baissé, le taux d'incidence est remonté à 107,56 au 2 octobre.
Le nombre de reproduction effectif R (0,96) n'a pas été mis à jour. L'épidémiologiste Arnaud Fontanet le situait hier sur France 5 à 1,3 ce qui voudrait dire également une sérieuse remontée.  
Ces chiffres ne sont pas bons. Effet du brassage de rentrée (reprise du travail, fêtes étudiantes, réunions de famille ?) ?
A suivre.


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2020)

Au 6 octobre :

7398 hospitalisations (+104)
1426 réanimations (+11)


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2020)

Pas de changement notable en début de semaine, nous verrons bien les jours prochains si ce ne sera pas encore la copie conforme de la semaine précédente...


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2020)

Allons bon, voici le nouveau record de contaminés...






...bon, a priori le gouvernement ne trouve rien à redire ! A ce train-là, en France il y aura 1.000.000 de contaminés en fin d'année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2020)

Bientôt la barre des 20 000  en 24h franchie ?


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2020)

Au 7 octobre :

7536 hospitalisations (+138)
1416 réanimations (-10)
Pas de mise à jour des indicateurs.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2020)

Et ça ne s'arrange pas du tout avec encore un taux très élevé de contaminés...






...avec un renforcement accru pour pas mal de grandes villes !


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2020)

Au 8 octobre :

7624 hospitalisations (+88)
1427 réanimations (+11)


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2020)

La deuxième vague est bien omniprésente et n'est pas prête de s'arrêter...


----------



## boninmi (9 Octobre 2020)

Au 9 octobre :

7864 hospitalisations (+240)
1448 réanimations (+21)
Taux d'incidence à 127,01 au 5 octobre en forte hausse.
Taux de reproduction R de 1,07 au 3 octobre repartant lui aussi à la hausse.


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2020)

Taux d'incidence à 136,77 au 6 octobre en forte hausse.
Taux de reproduction R de 1,21 au 6 octobre toujours en hausse.


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2020)

Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas encore tombés sur les chiffres du jour…


… Qu'ils s'assoient avant de les lire !







Y s'passera quoi à 30,000 nouveaux cas / jour déjà ?!


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Eh oui, hier soir les chiffres sont arrivés très tardivement, habituellement ces chiffres sont diffusés entre 20 et 21 heures, mais là le gouvernement à assurément mis un frein pour en faire la diffusion. Que dire ? Sur un plan personnel, dans ma région, je constate que beaucoup trop de français sont laxistes.


----------



## boninmi (11 Octobre 2020)

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:

04/10 au 10/10 : 439

C'est le seul indicateur qui reste stable depuis trois semaines.
Comme la première vague n'a touché qu'une faible proportion des personnes fragiles, une seule explication: elles se protègent mieux. Il n'y avait pas de masques, maintenant il y en a.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2020)

Et allez hop, les chiffres sont sortis avant le créneau horaire prévu...






...mais comme c'est moins pire que la veille, pas de tergiversation de la part du gouvernement pour en faire la diffusion. Mais les chiffres seront bien plus réels mardi soir.


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2020)

Ça fait comme la semaine dernière, comme ce sont les relevés du dimanche, il y a une chute libre...






...nous verrons bien demain si les chiffres ne font pas subitement un bond ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Octobre 2020)

Au 10 octobre :

7997 hospitalisations (+133)
1465 réanimations (+17)
Au 11 octobre :

8252 hospitalisations (+255)
1492 réanimations (+27)
Taux d'incidence à 166 au 9 octobre : monte en flèche.


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2020)

Au 12 octobre :

8692 hospitalisations (+440)
1548 réanimations (+56)
Au 13 octobre :

8949 hospitalisations (+257)
1642 réanimations (+94)
Taux d'incidence 176,28 au 10 octobre
Taux de reproduction 1,35 au 10 octobre


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2020)

C'est moins pire que prévu, mais quand même...






...on verra bien demain soir à quelle sauce nous serons mangés, de ce que proposera Emmanuel Macron.


----------



## boninmi (14 Octobre 2020)

Au 14 octobre :

9194 hospitalisations (+245)
1673 réanimations (+31)


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

Voilà le pourquoi du comment du couvre-feu...


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2020)

A votre avis le couvre-feu est nécessaire...


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2020)

Au 15 octobre :

9605 hospitalisations (+411)
1750 réanimations (+77)
Taux d'incidence 193 au 12 octobre


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2020)

La poussée de fièvre est temporairement passée...






...mais comme ce sont le début des vacances scolaires, on verra bien la semaine prochaine et encore.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

L'attestation officielle de déplacement "couvre-feu" est en bas du message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/coro...iffres-les-attestations.1334753/post-13691613


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2020)

Au 16 octobre :

10042 hospitalisations (+437)
1800 réanimations (+50)
Taux d'incidence 205 au 13 octobre


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

C'est donc un samedi très, très, chargé en contaminés ! Espérons que beaucoup de français ne circuleront pas trop dans toute la France avec les vacances scolaires, mais ça j'en doute fort...


----------



## boninmi (17 Octobre 2020)

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:

11/10 au 17/10 : 699
Stable pendant trois semaines, cet indicateur part lui aussi à la hausse.


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2020)

Eh bien, cette deuxième vague est bien une grosse poussée de fièvre...






...et ce sont les chiffres les plus élevés pour un dimanche ! Au train où c'est parti, mercredi ou jeudi nous aurons franchi le cap de 1 million de contaminés !


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2020)

Au 17 octobre :

10420 hospitalisations (+378)
1877 réanimations (+77)
Au 18 octobre :

10918 hospitalisations (+498)
1948 réanimations (+71)
Au 19 octobre :

11661 hospitalisations (+743)
2099 réanimations (+151)
*Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 19 octobre: 41,3 %*
Autres indicateurs non encore mis à jour.


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2020)

Les chiffres du dimanche ne sont pas représentatifs...






...de plus comme c'est le début des vacances scolaires, il faudra attendre plusieurs jours pour avoir des chiffres corrects.


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2020)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, que les chiffres repartiraient très vite à la hausse...


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2020)

Au 20 octobre :

12458 hospitalisations (+797)
2177 réanimations (+78)
Taux d'incidence 235 au 16 octobre
Taux de reproduction 1,37 au 13 octobre

Ce dernier indicateur semble momentanément se stabiliser, mais vu le dérapage de pratiquement tous les autres chiffres, il y a lieu d'être très circonspect.


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2020)

Les chiffres du jour ne sont pas réjouissants en continuant de grimper...






...il n'y a rien d'étonnant que demain jeudi, que le gouvernement annonce de nouvelles mesures restrictives pour d'autres grandes villes !


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2020)

Au 21 octobre :

13185 hospitalisations (+727)
2248 réanimations (+71)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation 42,9 %
Taux d'incidence au 17 octobre : 247
Les chiffres antérieurs sont modifiés au fil des jours, sans doute en raisons de données nouvelles. Par exemple dans un message précédent j'avais répercuté un taux d'incidence à 235 au 16 octobre, il est maintenant évalué à 244.
Taux de reproduction au 17 octobre 1,34
Même remarque que ci-dessus: j'avais répercuté un taux de reproduction de 1,37 au 13 octobre, il est maintenant évalué à 1,41. Il reste que cet indicateur est en nette baisse après être passé par ce maximum de 1,41 les 12, 13 et 14 octobre. Comme les restrictions récentes n'avaient pu faire effet à cette date, un changement d'attitude s'est-il produit plus tôt aux annonces de forte progression des cas (et peut-être des annonces sur Marseille) ?


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2020)

Ma prédiction pour jeudi ou vendredi pour le million de contaminés s'avère malheureusement vrai...






...et l'annonce d'un couvre-feu pour 46 millions de français en dit assez long !


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2020)

Au 22 octobre :

14032 hospitalisations (+847)
2319 réanimations (+71)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation 45,7 %
Taux d'incidence au 19 octobre : 269


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Octobre 2020)

Moyenne sur 7 jours glissants (si je ne me suis pas planté)





Source des données


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2020)

Nous verrons bien ce que donnera le couvre-feu dans 6 semaines...






...mais les hôpitaux sont de nouveau au bord du précipice !


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2020)

Et voilà les chiffres arrivés très tardivement...







...et ce n'est pas réjouissant !


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2020)

Moi j'en connais un qui a fait une grosse boulette dans la date, nous sommes le 25 et pas le 26...






...concernant les chiffres, c'est un triste record pour un dimanche !

*Edit :* la date a été corrigée sur le site officiel, mais pour le coup je garde leur boulette.


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2020)

Au 23 octobre :

15008 hospitalisations (+976)
2441 réanimations (+122)
Au 24 octobre :

15660 hospitalisations (+652)
2500 réanimations (+59)
Au 25 octobre :

16477 hospitalisations (+817)
2584 réanimations (+84)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 25 octobre 50,9 %
Taux d'incidence au 22 octobre : 340
Taux de reproduction au 20 octobre 1,37, reparti à la hausse après une baisse temporaire

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:
18/10 au 24/10 : 1253 en forte hausse.

L'absence de tests lors de la première vague rend toujours difficile la comparaison.
Il y a deux indicateurs non liés à cette question des tests: la progression des réanimations, la progression des décès. Ils semblent grimper moins vite que lors de la première vague. Mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils iront moins haut. On ne sait pas quoi, mais on a visiblement raté quelque chose.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> On ne sait pas quoi, mais on a visiblement raté quelque chose.



Rien. On n'a rien raté. Simplement, les autorités et supposément les gens ne sont plus capables d'accepter la maladie et, éventuellement, la mort.

Quelque soit la façon dont les États ont traité cette pandémie, ils arrivent tous au même point à un moment donné. Le virus fini par tuer ceux qu'il devait tuer. On fera les comptes à la fin, mais gageons que l'espérance de vie ne va pas s'effondrer à cause de cela.

L'accumulation d'interdits et de restrictions en tout genre n'ont aucun effet sur le développement de la maladie. On reporte l'inévitable rien de plus. Les deux seules vraies victimes du coronavirus sont la Liberté, liberté de circuler, liberté d'expression, liberté de penser, qu'on enchaine un peu plus à chaque vote d'état d'urgence, et l'économie du quotidien qui plonge sans aucun bénéfice que l'illusion politique d'agir.

Les urgences à nouveau débordée ? La faute aux politiques qui ont servi beaucoup de promesse mais n'en ont jusqu'ici tenu aucune.


----------



## boninmi (26 Octobre 2020)

Au 26 octobre :

17784 hospitalisations (+1307)
2770 réanimations (+186)


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2020)

Je pense que l'on nous prend pour des idiots, maintenant en n'ayant que les chiffres...






...c'est plus difficile de faire une comparaison !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2020)

> 523 morts #COVID19, dont 235 en EHPAD, 288 à l'hôpital.
> 33.417 cas en 24h (grosse progression par rapport à mardi dernier avec 20.468, soit +40%)
> 
> Et selon @europe1 le #reconfinement de tout le territoire devrait être décidé pour 4 semaines renouvelables à partir de vendredi 00h


Source



> Occupation covid-19 en réanimation :
> 
> Auvergne Rhone-Alpes : 89%
> 
> ...


Source

Si ces chiffres sont vrais, cela fait froid dans le dos...


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2020)

Les chiffres du jour sont de nouveau visuels et alarmants. Il y avait encore une erreur dans la date qui a été vite corrigée...






...il n'est pas très étonnant que Emmanuel Macron se manifeste demain, car 112 198 contaminés en 3 jours, ça devient très, très inquiétant !


----------



## boninmi (27 Octobre 2020)

Au 27 octobre :

18978 hospitalisations (+1194)
2918 réanimations (+148)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 27 octobre 57,5 %
Taux d'incidence au 24 octobre : 383
Taux de reproduction au 24 octobre 1,42
Ce taux fait l'objet d'ajustements au fil des jours, je l'avais noté à 1,37 au 20 octobre, il a été réévalué à 1,44, pour passer à un maximum de 1,45 le 21 et le 22, et indiqué à présent en légère baisse. Peut-on y lire un premier effet du couvre feu ? Mais les fluctuations de cet indicateur incitent au doute, la baisse indiquée dans un message précédent étant infirmée par les chiffres rectifiés. L'augmentation du taux d'incidence semble aussi s'infléchir légèrement, tandis que pour l'instant, rien de ce genre n'est lisible sur la courbe des réanimations, toujours en forte hausse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2020)

Un post avec un graphique très parlant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321211227499057159


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2020)

Avec ces nouveaux chiffres, le reconfinement était inévitable...


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

Au 28 octobre :

20207 hospitalisations (+1229)
3045 réanimations (+127)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 28 octobre 60 %
Taux d'incidence au 25 octobre : 392
Le taux d'incidence au 24 octobre a été mis à jour à 389 au lieu de 383


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2020)

Les liens pour une attestation papier de déplacement ou l'application Tousanticovid sont en bas du message #1.


----------



## boninmi (29 Octobre 2020)

Au 29 octobre :

21183 hospitalisations (+976)
3156 réanimations (+111)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 29 octobre 62,2 %
Taux d'incidence au 26 octobre : 417


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2020)

Si personne n'était convaincu du reconfinement, il suffit de lire les nouveaux chiffres...






...car c'est une vraie hémorragie ! Et ça fait *196 272 *contaminés en 5 jours !


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2020)

Il était vraiment temps de repasser en reconfinement...






...mais je n'ai pas vraiment le sentiment qu'un mois sera suffisant, mais nous verrons bien.


----------



## boninmi (31 Octobre 2020)

Au 30 octobre :

22176 hospitalisations (+993)
3377 réanimations (+221)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 30 octobre 66,6 % soit les deux tiers
Taux d'incidence au 26 octobre réévalué à 431 au lieu de 417, au 27 octobre 434
Taux de reproduction au 24 octobre réévalué à 1,41 au lieu de 1,42, au 27 octobre 1,33

Il y a eu une baisse des augmentations des admissions en réanimation, mais de nouveau une forte hausse le 30. Il peut y avoir des biais dus éventuellement à des retards de déclarations. Le taux de reproduction est en baisse (avec des réserves déjà mentionnées plus haut): effet couvre feu ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2020)

Les chiffres arrivent de plus en plus tardivement...






...et ce n'est pas sans raison au vu du nombre de contaminés.


----------



## boninmi (1 Novembre 2020)

Au 31 octobre :

23036 hospitalisations (+860)
3452 réanimations (+75)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 31 octobre 68,1 % 
Taux d'incidence au 26 octobre réévalué à 432 au lieu de 431, au 27 octobre réévalué à 448 au lieu de 434, au 28 octobre 436

Malgré ces réévaluations à la hausse ci-dessus, pour la première fois depuis la fin septembre le taux d'incidence est noté à la baisse, sous réserve de réévaluations ultérieures ...
Conjointement, les augmentations des hospitalisations et des admissions en réanimation sont en baisse : effet "couvre feu" probable.
Pour autant, la pression sur les hôpitaux continue à augmenter.


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2020)

Pour le moment, les chiffres pour un dimanche sont les plus catastrophiques...


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2020)

Au 1er novembre :

24031 hospitalisations (+995)
3578 réanimations (+126)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 1er novembre 70,6 %
Taux d'incidence au 26 octobre réévalué à 435 au lieu de 432, au 27 octobre réévalué à 457 au lieu de 448, au 28 octobre 462 au lieu de 436, au 29 octobre 438, encore une fois noté à la baisse, mais après une réévaluation du pic au 28 au lieu du 27 et avec une valeur plus forte.


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2020)

Ce lundi démarre très mal...







...et dire que certains commerçants veulent absolument ouvrir est de la folie !


----------



## boninmi (2 Novembre 2020)

Au 2 novembre :

25143 hospitalisations (+1112)
3730 réanimations (+152)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 2 novembre 73,6 %
Taux d'incidence de nouveau révisé, pic le 28 octobre à 474, au 30 octobre à 432. Toujours noté à la baisse, mais avec des valeurs antérieures en permanence revues à la hausse.


----------



## boninmi (3 Novembre 2020)

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:
25/10 au 31/10 : 2143 en forte hausse.
Ce chiffre double presque chaque semaine depuis deux semaines.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2020)

C'est vraiment le yo-yo dans les chiffres...






...mais ce n'est toujours pas réjouissant.


----------



## boninmi (4 Novembre 2020)

Au 3 novembre :

26265 hospitalisations (+1122)
3878 réanimations (+148)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 2 novembre 76,5 % . Plus des trois quarts des lits de réanimation.
Taux d'incidence de nouveau révisé, pic le 29 octobre à 480, au 31 octobre à 450. Toujours noté à la baisse, mais avec des valeurs antérieures en permanence revues à la hausse.
Nombre de reproduction effectif en plongée à 1,14 au 31 octobre après un pic à 1,48 les 22 et 23 octobre.
Le taux de positivité des tests semble marquer le pas à 20,6 % le 31 octobre après un pic les 29 et 30 octobre à 20,7 %.

L'effet des mesures gouvernementales paraît observable (couvre feu essentiellement, pour le confinement c'est trop tôt), sans que la situation permette vraiment aux hôpitaux de souffler.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2020)

Aujourd'hui pas de visuel graphique et les chiffres ne sont pas réjouissants...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Novembre 2020)

Des chiffres intéressants à connaitre


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2020)

C'est de pire en pire et ça m'agace que le gouvernement supprime le visuel graphique...






...a la fin du mois, voire avant, nous aurons franchi le cap des 2 millions de contaminés. A quoi servent les mesures de protection, du couvre-feu et confinement partiel ?


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2020)

Au 4 novembre :

27534 hospitalisations (+1269)
4089 réanimations (+211)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 4 novembre 80,7 %

Au 5 novembre :

28426 hospitalisations (+892)
4230 réanimations (+141)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 5 novembre 83,5 % 
Taux d'incidence de nouveau révisé, toujours noté à la baisse après un pic, mais avec des valeurs antérieures en permanence revues à la hausse. Visiblement les données ne remontent pas avec assez de régularité, je vais donc attendre que les chiffres semblent plus fiables avant de les répercuter.
Remarque analogue pour les autres indicateurs.


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2020)

A ce rythme, le cap des 2 millions de contaminés sera très vite franchi...


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2020)

Au 6 novembre :

28979 hospitalisations (+553)
4331 réanimations (+101)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 5 novembre 85,4 %


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2020)

C'est de pire en pire, le gouvernement cache même les chiffres du nombre de contaminés du jour qui s'élèvent à *86 852*...






...et retarde tous les jours la diffusion des chiffres ! Et triste pressentiment que le 11 novembre nous aurons franchi le cap des 2 millions de contaminés !


----------



## boninmi (8 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est de pire en pire, le gouvernement cache même les chiffres du nombre de contaminés du jour qui s'élèvent à *86 852*...
> 
> ...et retarde tous les jours la diffusion des chiffres ! Et triste pressentiment que le 11 novembre nous aurons franchi le cap des 2 millions de contaminés !


Rappelons que nous ne connaissons pas le nombre de contaminés dans la première vague. Le chiffre de ce jour n'est donc pas nécessairement un record. Ce que l'on peut comparer, c'est le nombre de décès. Si l'on observe le graphique, et si on l'extrapole au nombre de contaminés, nous pourrions bien être plutôt entre 3 et 5 millions de contaminés, et encore: beaucoup de personnes, cas contacts ou malades, ne se font pas tester. Cela n'a aucune valeur statistique, mais, Auvergne Rhône Alpes étant à l'heure actuelle au centre du cyclone, il y a de nombreux cas répartis dans mon entourage et les communes proches, alors que dans la première phase on ne notait que des cas sporadiques.

Au 7 novembre :

29421 hospitalisations (+442)
4421 réanimations (+90)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 7 novembre 87,2 %

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:
1/11 au 7/10 : 3381 

Un peu moins d'augmentation des hospitalisations et des réanimations ; des taux d'incidence, de reproduction, de positivité orientés à la baisse mais avec toutes les réserves déjà mentionnées plus haut ; un discours officiel un peu plus optimiste dans les récentes interviews télévisées (Olivier Véran, Xavier Lescure); l'importance des décès et la pression sur les réanimations restent fortes.


----------



## boninmi (8 Novembre 2020)

Au 8 novembre :

30243 hospitalisations (+822)
4539 réanimations (+118)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 8 novembre 89,5 %


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2020)

Il y a une baisse notable du nombre de contaminés qui n'est que de *38 619* ...






...mais pour combien de temps, vu que nous sommes dimanche ?


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2020)

Les nouveaux chiffres du jour peuvent paraitre réconfortants avec seulement *20 155* contaminés...






...mais quand sera-t-il dans les prochains jours ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2020)

2 fois moins de contaminés et 2 fois plus de mort ?
551 en 24h à l'hôpital


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2020)

Demain nous y verrons peut-être plus clair, ça paraît encourageant, que *22 180* contaminés...






...ça parait plus rassurant, mais bon il ne faut pas se faire trop d'illusions. Mais 1023 décès en 2 jours, c'est lourd !


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2020)

Au 9 novembre :

31125 hospitalisations (+882)
4690 réanimations (+151)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 8 novembre 92,5 %

Au 10 novembre :

31505 hospitalisations (+380)
4750 réanimations (+60)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 8 novembre 93,6 %

Les chiffres des autres indicateurs mis à jour semblent un peu plus fiables:
Taux d'incidence au 7 novembre à 426 confirmant une tendance nette à la baisse
Nombre de reproduction effectif au 7 novembre à 0,93 continuant de plonger

Cette dernière information est sans doute la plus importante depuis le 28 septembre où ce taux avait amorcé une remontée brutale conduisant à la prolifération actuelle des cas. Il n'avait jamais été aussi bas depuis le 27 juin, où, là aussi, il avait amorcé une hausse brutale à peu près ignorée de tous: c'était l'approche de l'été et des vacances, où le taux est monté à 1,49 dans l'insouciance générale, pour redescendre à 1 à la fin des vacances puis remonter en flèche à la rentrée. 

L'épidémie n'est pas terminée pour autant. Elle continue en particulier à flamber en région Auvergne Rhône Alpes, où je n'ai jamais eu autant connaissance de cas très proches.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2020)

Allez tiens, pour changer on retrouve de nouveau l'interface graphique...







...et les chiffres remontent.


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2020)

Au 10 novembre :

31946 hospitalisations (+441)
4803 réanimations (+53)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 11 novembre 94,7 %
Les chiffres précédents concernaient les 9 et 10 novembre (erreur sur la date suite au copier coller).


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2020)

Petite stabilisation, mais quand on voit les chiffres ce n'est pas rassurant...






...surtout pour le nombre des décès !


----------



## boninmi (13 Novembre 2020)

Ouh la la ... Je m'emmêle dans les dates. Je rectifie le message précédent, vu qu'il est trop tard pour éditer.

Au 11 novembre :

31946 hospitalisations (+441)
4803 réanimations (+53)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 11 novembre 94,7 %

et pour hier:

Au 12 novembre :

32683 hospitalisations (+737)
4899 réanimations (+96)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation au 12 novembre 96,6 %
la pente de la courbe s'infléchit un tout petit peu, mais bon, les soignants ne sont pas encore à la fête
Taux d'incidence 392 au 9 novembre
il semble qu'il commence à plonger nettement, mais attendons la suite pour pavoiser
Taux de positivité des tests 19,7 au 9 novembre lui aussi en baisse

Relativisons toujours ... il y a sans doute beaucoup plus de cas que les chiffres annoncés si j'en juge par les témoignages récents de mes très proches: quatre malades dans une famille (dont un ou deux assez secoués) qui ne se sont pas fait tester; deux enfants d'une même fratrie malades en même temps, mais testés seulement une semaine après, un positif, un négatif; etc ... énumération non exhaustive. Même si les chiffres sont encourageants, il est trop tôt pour crier victoire.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2020)

Pour un vendredi, on peut dire qu'il y a une amélioration...






...mais pas encore pour les décès et le cap des 2 millions de contaminés approche !


----------



## boninmi (13 Novembre 2020)

Au 13 novembre :

32707 hospitalisations (+24)
4903 réanimations (+4)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation 96,6 %
Taux d'incidence 361 au 10 novembre
Nombre de reproduction 0,81 au 10 novembre
Taux de positivité des tests 17,7 au 10 novembre

C'est un Vendredi 13 ...


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2020)

Parfois les chiffres arrivent plus vite qu'à l'ordinaire, ce qui est le cas aujourd'hui...






...mais ils ne sont toujours pas réjouissants !


----------



## boninmi (14 Novembre 2020)

Au 14 novembre :

32499 hospitalisations (-208)
4871 réanimations (-32)
Taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation 96 %
Taux d'incidence 299 au 11 novembre
Nombre de reproduction 0,81 au 10 novembre
Taux de positivité des tests 17,3 au 11 novembre

Évolution des décès par semaine du Dimanche au Samedi:
8/11 au 14/10 : 4077


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas si les chiffres de ce dimanche sont rassurants...






..ça paraît encourageant, mais nous verrons bien en fin de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2020)

Sacrée baisse du nombre de contaminés...






...ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le nombre des décès !


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2020)

Et c'est reparti pour ne pas donner le panneau graphique, la dernière fois l'excuse était une panne informatique ! Sinon, la veille le gouvernement disait que ça s'arrangeait, mais avec *45 522* contaminés de ce jour et avoir franchi le cap de *2 036 755*, je n'en ai pas le sentiment...






...et quand les chiffres sont mauvais, la diffusion sur leur site est très tardive ! De plus, il serait souhaitable que le gouvernement diffuse les mêmes chiffres partout, car si j'en crois les chiffres de l'application Tousanticovid le nombre de contaminés ne serait que de *12 587.*


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2020)

Les chiffres du jour ne sont toujours pas bons et j'ai du mal à comprendre le ping-pong des informations, des chiffres, que fournit le gouvernement ?


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2020)

Le chiffre de 45522 contaminés provient d'un rattrapage de chiffres du week-end non encore remontés, ce ne sont pas vraiment les chiffres du jour, d'où la différence avec l'autre site.

Par ailleurs les indicateurs publiés ces derniers jours sont en baisse parfois très nette.

Je suis en plein déménagement et ne dispose que d'une connexion limitée pour quelques semaines, je cesse pour l'instant de répercuter les chiffres dans ce fil. Voir le lien ci-dessus.


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2020)

Et on continue avec des chiffres, disons tronqués, puisqu'au total ce sont *21 150* cas confirmés...








boninmi a dit:


> Par ailleurs les indicateurs publiés ces derniers jours sont en baisse parfois très nette.
> 
> Je suis en plein déménagement et ne dispose que d'une connexion limitée pour quelques semaines, je cesse pour l'instant de répercuter les chiffres dans ce fil. Voir le lien ci-dessus.


C'est le 4ème lien que je cite en réponse #1.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2020)

Alors, alors, alors, les chiffres sont quasiment équivalents à ceux d'hier avec *22 882* cas confirmés...






...soit en 8 jours *177 705* cas confirmés.


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2020)

Les chiffres continuent de galoper même si cela paraît en pente descendante avec *17 881* contaminés...


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2020)

Comme d'habitude, il y a une petite baisse le dimanche, mais pas franchement rassurant avec *13 157* contaminés...


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2020)

Il y a une sacrée baisse pour un lundi avec seulement *4452* contaminés...






...attendons demain soir ce que notre grand manitou nous proposera pour les jours à venir.


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2020)

Quand on pense que ça se calme, il y a *9155* contaminés, le double de la veille...


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2020)

Franchement j'ai du mal à comprendre qu'avec *16 282* contaminés qu'il y ait une nette amélioration qui permette d'élargir les consignes de distanciation !


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2020)

Petite baisse avec *13 563* contaminés, espérons ce sera toujours décroissant dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2020)

Tout petit fléchissement avec seulement *12 459* contaminés...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour ,

Vous pouvez télécharger vos nouvelles attestations ici


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2020)

Petite remontée avec *12 580 *contaminés...


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez télécharger vos nouvelles attestations ici


Le lien que je cite en bas du message #1 dans *Attestation Tousanticovid* se met à jour automatiquement puisque c'est le lien officiel du gouvernement.


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2020)

Espérons que cette baisse sera durable et ne fasse pas comme au début de la semaine dernière, mais bon avec seulement *9784* contaminés, c'est dans une phase descendante..


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> je cherche l'attestation papier basic ; sortie commerce, medecin etc
> dans le lien , je ne sais pas quel choisir


Et pourtant dans le lien officiel que je cite... https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actualites/L-actu-du-Ministere/Attestations-de-deplacement ...c'est tout bêtement en .pdf ceci...


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2020)

Les chiffres sont très à la baisse, avec seulement *4005* contaminés c'est franchement encourageant...


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2020)

L'accalmie aura été de très courte durée, avec *8083* contaminés pour ce jour...


----------



## mokuchley (2 Décembre 2020)

c'est pas noel qui va arranger les choses


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2020)

Le gouvernement espère que le nombre de contaminés soit en dessous des 5000 pour le 15 décembre, il semblerait avec *14 064* contaminés que nous en serons loin à ce rythme...


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2020)

C'est encore *12 696* contaminés de trop et ce qui est inquiétant est le nombre journalier de décès qui ne fléchit pas...


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2020)

Les chiffres sont quasiment identiques à ceux d'hier, soit *11 221* contaminés...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2020)

Il reste 10 jours pour passer au dessous de 5000...
On est mal parti pour avoir un couvre-feu


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il reste 10 jours pour passer au dessous de 5000...
> On est mal parti pour avoir un couvre-feu


C'est les fêtes , nous allons y arriver


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2020)

Le quota journalier n'est pas à la baisse, avec *12 923* contaminés on est encore loin des 5000 qu'espère le gouvernement pour le 15 décembre...


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2020)

Toujours et encore les mêmes chiffres et pour un dimanche, avec *11 022* contaminés c'est anormalement élevé...






...il n'y a que le nombre de décès qui soit en nette régression et c'est sur ce chiffre que se base le gouvernement pour annoncer que tout va pour le mieux !


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2020)

Comme nous sommes lundi et qu'il y a peu de tests le dimanche, le chiffre de seulement *3411* contaminés pourrait être encourageant...






...mais d'ici le 15 décembre et au-delà, c'est à dire jusqu'à la veille du 24 décembre, beaucoup de gens font se faire dépister et là les chiffres risquent de grimper en flèche.


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2020)

A quoi joue le gouvernement ? Voilà que de nouveau les chiffres sont sous forme de graphique. Mais bon, avec  *13 713* contaminés, que sera décidé le 15 décembre ?


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2020)

Que dire, avec *14 595* contaminés ce jour, les prochains jours ne s'annoncent pas rose...


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2020)

Il était clair que le chiffre des 5000 était impossible à atteindre, pour le moment avec *13 750* contaminés, ça ne redescend pas beaucoup...







...et j'ai le sentiment que dans les 15 prochains jours que cela va sérieusement augmenter du fait d'un nombre massif de dépistages que les gens vont faire pour avoir le sentiment de ne pas contaminer avant d'aller passer Noël en famille. Ne pas être positif et/ou asymptomatique ne veut pas dire être immunisé !


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2020)

Les chiffres sont quasiment identiques à ceux d'hier, soit *13 406 *contaminés...






...et ce n'est toujours pas encourageant.


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2020)

Aucun changement depuis 3 jours consécutifs, avec *13 947* contaminés pour cette journée...






...le chiffre des 5000 pour le 15 décembre était impossible à tenir !


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2020)

Les chiffres sont en faible diminution, avec *11 533* contaminés pour un dimanche et l'approche des vacances scolaires...






...quels seront les chiffres les 22 et 23 décembre ? C'est aujourd'hui que les dépistages massifs dans plusieurs grandes villes commencent.


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2020)

Comme d'habitude les chiffres du lundi sont très bas vu qu'il n'y a que très peu de tests de dépistage le dimanche. Il y a quand même *3063* contaminés...






...qui est le chiffre moyen d'un lundi, mais un nombre de décès plus élevé ainsi qu'en réanimation.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)

*Attestation couvre-feu : téléchargez le nouveau formulaire papier ou smartphone*


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Attestation couvre-feu : téléchargez le nouveau formulaire papier ou smartphone


Tu sais que la mise à jour est automatique sur le site officiel du gouvernement et que le lien officiel que je cite en bas de la réponse #1 est donc automatiquement à jour. Alors autant cité le lien officiel... https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actualites/L-actu-du-Ministere/Attestations-de-deplacement-couvre-feu. Et c'est la même chose pour l'application Tousanticovid, la mise à jour est automatique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)

Faux : pas de mise à jour automatique sur iPhone !
C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai jugé utile de poster le lien.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

Tout à fait confirmé. La nouvelle version s'est installée cette nuit sur mon iphone 8.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Décembre 2020)

Dernière mise à jour de Tousanticovid il y a 2 semaines d'après l'app store
Par contre, mise à jour de iOS hier

Est-ce bien de Tousanticovid dont tu parles @chafpa ? Si oui, quelles-sont les différences ?


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai jugé utile de poster le lien.


Mais ce n'est le lien officiel du gouvernement, celui que tu cites est très en retard, car Publié il y a 2 heures, mis à jour il y a 18 minutes. Bref, on s'en fout, les informations sont bien à prendre sur les liens officiels du gouvernement. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faux : pas de mise à jour automatique sur iPhone !


Vrai sur Android dans mon Samsung S20. 

Et...


chafpa a dit:


> Tout à fait confirmé. La nouvelle version s'est installée cette nuit sur mon iphone 8.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Est-ce bien de Tousanticovid dont tu parles @chafpa ? Si oui, quelles-sont les différences ?


Ben non, c'est Anticovid tout court !


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

Nous sommes de nouveau reparti dans un cycle élevé et avec *11 532 *contaminés, les chiffres ressemblent à ceux de la semaine dernière...


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Est-ce bien de Tousanticovid dont tu parles @chafpa ? Si oui, quelles-sont les différences ?


L'application pour iPhone est bien celle-ci... https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/tousanticovid/id1511279125 ...mais les mises à jour des documents sont faites sur le site officiel du gouvernement avec répercussion directe dans iOS ou Android.


----------



## chafpa (15 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> L'application pour iPhone est bien celle-ci... https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/tousanticovid/id1511279125 ...mais les mises à jour des documents sont faites sur le site officiel du gouvernement avec répercussion directe dans iOS ou Android.


Et installée sur mon iphone, elle apparait sous le nom "*Anticovid*" ./


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2020)

Les vacances scolaires débutent en fin de semaine, alors avec *17 615* contaminés ce jour...






...est-ce que les gens seront raisonnables ou pas, car dans exactement 8 jours beaucoup seront rassemblés par le repas de Noël et aussi le lendemain !


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2020)

Le gouvernent met un temps fou à diffuser les chiffres sur son site officiel, j'ai récupéré ailleurs celui de ce jour ! Ce n'est pas du tout à la baisse et avec *18 254* contaminés de plus, avec le début des vacances scolaires, les fêtes de fin d'année, c'est à se demander à quoi ça sert de faire un confinement, un couvre-feu ? Donc, depuis le 1er décembre, ça nous fait une moyenne de *12 000* contaminés par jour en étant sous confinement !

*Edit :* lorsque les chiffres deviennent élevés, le gouvernement diffuse très tardivement les chiffres !


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2020)

Alors est-ce que les chiffres du jour sont encourageants ? Avec *15 764* contaminés, j'ai peine à le croire...


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2020)

Et c'est reparti avec une petite hausse, il y a donc *17 565* contaminés pour un samedi. Il faudra attendre les résultats de mardi pour savoir si le début des vacances scolaires pose un problème.


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2020)

Petit fléchissement pour un samedi, avec *12 799* contaminés, ça reste malgré tout dans la moyenne générale depuis le 1er décembre...


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2020)

Comme beaucoup sont déjà parti pour les fêtes, il n'y a que *5797* contaminés, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il faut se réjouir. Il faudra attendre la fin de la première semaine de janvier 2021 pour faire un état des lieux.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2020)

Et nous sommes repartis dans le cycle moyen du mois de décembre avec *11 795* contaminés...


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2020)

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le taux de positivité est en baisse. Avec un nombre de contaminés qui reste stable dans les hauteurs ça veut dire que beaucoup beaucoup plus de gens se font tester, autre bonne nouvelle : on dirait que la volonté de passer nowel en famille s'accompagne quand même d'une certaine prudence sur le mode 'je vais voir mamie si je suis négatif'.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2020)

Bien, bien, bien, avec *14 929 *contaminés à la veille de Noël, il va falloir vraiment attendre mardi 29 décembre pour constater ou pas l'étendue des dégâts...


----------



## boninmi (23 Décembre 2020)

Le nombre des contaminés est peu significatif, si on ne le rapporte pas au nombre de personnes testées. Or beaucoup de gens se précipitent pour se faire tester, et en Auvergne Rhône Alpes notamment la région a lancé une grande campagne de tests. Du coup le taux de positivité baisse, inévitablement, et correspond mieux à la réalité, sans qu'on puisse en conclure pour autant à une amélioration, d'autant que le taux d'incidence remonte fortement et que le coefficient R de transmission a augmenté et est maintenant voisin de 1. Encore faudrait-il mieux connaître leur mode de calcul pour apprécier cette évolution. A contrario, la situation globale à l'hôpital (nombre de personnes hospitalisées, nombre de personnes en réanimation) semble globalement s'améliorer, mais le nombre important des décès en est peut-être aussi une explication, et cela peut cacher des situation locales très tendues.


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2020)

Ce que je pressentais était prévisible, au soir du 24 décembre il y a  *21 634* contaminés, soit le chiffre le plus élevé depuis la mi-novembre...






...qu'en sera-t-il la semaine prochaine ? En fait, que sera décidé le 7 janvier par le gouvernement ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Décembre 2020)

Et un taux de positivité est par contre très faible


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce que je pressentais était prévisible, au soir du 24 décembre il y a  *21 634* contaminés, soit le chiffre le plus élevé depuis la mi-novembre...


C'est le chiffre le plus élevé parce qu'un nombre très important (combien ?) de tests ont été effectués, pas nécessairement parce qu'il y a plus de personnes infectées. Pour la même raison, le taux de positivité des tests baisse sensiblement.
Le nombre de décès journaliers (+290) est relativement stable.
Le nombre de patients hospitalisés continue de diminuer (-245)
Le nombre de patients en réanimation, 2652, bien au dessous de 3000, aussi (-58)
Le taux d'occupation des lits en réanimation (53,4 %) continue à baisser tout doucement, même si c'est encore trop dans certaines zones.
Le taux d'incidence et le nombre R de reproduction effectif continue de monter, mais pas de façon dramatique pour l'instant.


----------



## Locke (25 Décembre 2020)

Pour un jour de Noël, le chiffre de *20 262* contaminés est très élevé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Décembre 2020)

Les chiffres de Noël sont sortis. Le nombre de cas est toujours élevé mais le reste semble baisser



Ci-dessous une analyse que je trouve bien sur l'évolution de ces chiffres. C'est bien plus intéressant de voir le résultat sur une longue période que de regarder uniquement le jour actuel.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342541475775737867


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2020)

Il faudra attendre plusieurs jours pour avoir les chiffres corrigés, avec seulement *3093* contaminés, il ne faut pas chanter trop fort...








ecatomb a dit:


> Ci-dessous une analyse que je trouve bien sur l'évolution de ces chiffres. C'est bien plus intéressant de voir le résultat sur une longue période que de regarder uniquement le jour actuel.


Tu sais que dans le lien de base il y a pas mal d'informations, dont ce lien... https://mapthenews.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/5df19abcf8714bc590a3b143e14a548c


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2020)

Pas de stabilisation en vue et le nombre de *8822* contaminés pour un dimanche est élevé...


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2020)

Ces chiffres ne sont pas significatifs, du moins pour moi, puisqu'ils correspondent à ceux du dimanche, le seul jour on ou ne peut pas faire de tests. Avec *2960* contaminés, on se doit d'être sur la plus grande réserve, car nous sommes encore en période de vacances scolaires et que le Nouvel An n'est pas encore passé.


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2020)

C'est fou ça, on a les chiffres plus rapidement depuis l'application sur un smartphone que sur le site internet ! Bref, avec *11 395* contaminés, on repart très exactement dans la moyenne journalière du mois de décembre !


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2020)

Accrochez-vous, car le nombre de *26 457 *contaminés à la veille de fêter le Nouvel An est hallucinant...


----------



## chafpa (30 Décembre 2020)

Ne s'agit-il pas d'un "rattrapage" de données absentes les 2 jours précédents ?

PS : C'est ce qui ressort selon les sources gouvernementales.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2020)

Comme beaucoup sont partis avant de faire un dépistage, avec *19 927 *contaminés que ce chiffre n'est pas bon pour les jours à venir. Nous en saurons plus le 8 janvier une fois que tout le monde aura repris ses activités habituelles...


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2021)

Il faudra bien attendre le 8 janvier pour avoir un état des lieux plus précis, mais avec *19 348 *contaminés...






...ce n'est pas très joyeux !


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2021)

Journée très calme avec *3466* contaminés, mais est-ce vraiment les bons chiffres ? Mais, ça peut s'expliquer avec le fait que les vacances scolaires ne sont pas finies...


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2021)

Et nous retombons avec *12 489 *contaminés dans la moyenne journalière du mois de décembre...


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2021)

Encore une fois c'est le yoyo avec *4022* contaminés, mais comme ce sont les chiffres pris en compte dimanche...







...il va falloir attendre le 8 janvier. A la base la date butoir pour le gouvernement était le 7 janvier avant de prendre une nouvelle décision, maintenant on parle du 10 janvier dans le plus grand flou !


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2021)

Franchement c'est vraiment la valse dans les chiffres, avec *20 489* contaminés on se demande quand ça s'arrêtera...






...en sachant que la moyenne est de 300 décès par jour uniquement que pour le mois de décembre.


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2021)

C'est demain que Castex va nous donner des informations pour les jours à venir, mais avec  *25 379* contaminés, le total journalier est très lourd pour une rentrée de vacances scolaires...


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2021)

Nous sommes partis pour traîner cette Covid19 pour un très long moment, avec *21 703* contaminés et en sachant que la vaccination en masse n'a pas encore commencé...






...que l'année 2021 commence très, très, mal.


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2021)

Encore une journée avec des chiffres élevés, donc avec *19 814* contaminés et comme le début de la vaccination en masse ne commencera qu'à la fin du mois de janvier...






...ça va durer encore très longtemps ! C'est bien de vacciner les anciens, mais à quand un calendrier indicatif pour une vaccination pour tous ? Bref, ce sera impossible, car notre gouvernement va faire une sélection. Oui, mais comment, par priorité, par tranches d'âge, etc ? A ce jour, il y a *80 000* vaccinés et nous sommes quasiment 67 millions de Français !


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2021)

La moyenne journalière devient de plus en plus élevée, avec *20 177* contaminés, le gouvernement pense que ça va bien...






...Comme il y a des variantes du virus, nous ne sommes pas près d'en voir la fin.


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2021)

Ça faisait longtemps que l’on n'avait pas eu un nombre de contaminés aussi élevé pour un dimanche ! Avec *15 944* contaminés ce n'est pas réjouissant...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2021)

On est donc plus rapidement contaminé que vacciné. Ce qui revient au même au bout du compte.

La logistique naturelle semblant plus efficace que celle du ministère de la santé (sic), on devrait laisser l’épidémie courir et tant pis pour la casse les quelques effets indésirables connus et constatés.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... tant pis pour la casse les quelques effets indésirables connus et constatés.


Cette partie de ta phrase me heurte.
Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit l'endroit pour en discourir ou en débattre.


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cette partie de ta phrase me heurte.


Cette partie seulement ?

Parce que moi c'est l'ensemble du message qui me fait bondir. Ça commence avec une affirmation sortie du chapeau. S'en suit une citation sans auteur. Et ça se termine avec un suppositoire une supposition farfelue. Ça va ! On est dans la norme du bonhomme, pas trop perchée mais pas très nette non plus.

Mais ne va pas te froisser un muscle pour ça ! Si je n'interviens pas, il sera calmé d'ici demain… Déjà qu'hier son chouchou s'est fait éjecter de tiktok et consort, tu penses bien que je ne vais pas en rajouter une couche aujourd'hui !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cette partie de ta phrase me heurte.
> Mais je ne pense pas que cela soit l'endroit pour en discourir ou en débattre.


Ce n’était pas pour débattre, juste une remarque en passant dont la portée ironique t’a visiblement échappée.


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’était pas pour débattre, juste une remarque en passant dont la portée ironique t’a visiblement échappée.


Désolé, mais ayant perdu 4 proches en 2020 et déjà 1 en 2021, l'ironie m'échappe un peu. J'y vois plutôt du cynisme.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé, mais ayant perdu 4 proches en 2020 et déjà 1 en 2021, l'ironie m'échappe un peu. J'y vois plutôt du cynisme.


Perso, je trouve cela un peu obscène de balancer ses morts à la tête des gens en guise d'argument. M’enfin, vous faites comme vous le sentez. C’est vrai que le procédé est facile et marque presque à tous les coups.

Je le redis, juste de l’ironie devant la situation, un poil désabusée. Rien d’autre.


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2021)

Comme tous les lundis, le nombre de contaminés est très bas, alors avec *3582* contaminés on pourrait se dire que ça s'arrange. Mais pas du tout, il n'y a quasiment pas de tests, car le dimanche les laboratoires sont fermés.


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’était pas pour débattre


D'accord…


Moonwalker a dit:


> je trouve cela un peu obscène de balancer ses morts à la tête des gens en guise d'argument


Bah qu'est-ce tu fais encore là pour justifier ce trait d'ironie dont peu saisissent le sens. Ah ouiiiiiiii ! Tu viens pour nous faire culpabiliser d'avoir mal saisi ! Donc, voilà que nous sommes obscènes à tes yeux ! Mince ! Ne serais-tu pas en train d'inverser les rôles chéri ?!


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Perso, je trouve cela un peu obscène de balancer ses morts à la tête des gens en guise d'argument


Perso je trouve un peu ahurissant de trouver obscène une explication qui me fait penser différemment de toi. Je n'aurai pas été touché par la pandémie que j'aurai pu saisir l'ironie de ton intervention, je pense être suffisamment peu premier degré pour ça. Mais la, non, je ne peux pas, il y a quelque chose qui fait que ça coince, et je le dis.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2021)

Bon. Puisqu’on en est à l’explication de texte, voilà ce qui me faisait réagir ainsi :



Locke a dit:


> Nous sommes partis pour traîner cette Covid19 pour un très long moment, avec *21 703* contaminés et en sachant que la vaccination en masse n'a pas encore commencé...





Locke a dit:


> Encore une journée avec des chiffres élevés, donc avec *19 814* contaminés et comme le début de la vaccination en masse ne commencera qu'à la fin du mois de janvier...





Locke a dit:


> La moyenne journalière devient de plus en plus élevée, avec *20 177* contaminés, le gouvernement pense que ça va bien...





Locke a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que l’on n'avait pas eu un nombre de contaminés aussi élevé pour un dimanche ! Avec *15 944* contaminés ce n'est pas réjouissant...



Si cynisme il y a, c’est celui des chiffres et de la situation. Les faits sont là : on est plus vite contaminé que vacciné.

Ne crois pas que cela m’enchante, s’il y avait une file d’attente pour se faire piquer, j’y planterais ma tente comme d’autres il fut un temps devant les Apple Store.


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

Ne te fais pas plus bête que tu n'es, car il m'étonnerait que tu n'aies pas compris que ce que je qualifie de cynique c'est la phrase que relevait la main froide, pas le fait que la vaccination aille moins vite que la contamination.
Mais si jamais, maintenant tu sais, et fin de cette discussion en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2021)

Une nouvelle fois, c’était de l’ironie, une phrase à prendre au second degré, c’est d’ailleurs pour cela que j’ai ostensiblement barré « la casse ».

Je m’étonnerai toujours de la façon dont les polémiques naissent sur internet, à partir de rien ou presque.


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2021)

Eh bien voilà, il n'y a aucun changement notable, avec *19 753* contaminés la moyenne journalière devient vraiment très élevée...






...est-ce que jeudi le gouvernement annoncera d'autres changements avec une généralisation dans tout l'hexagone d'un couvre-feu à 18 heures ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m’étonnerai toujours de la façon dont les polémiques naissent sur internet, à partir de rien ou presque.


T'es quand même une sacrée chèvre, toi !

Monsieur s'offusque de la manière dont les polémiques naissent sur l'internet, mdr ptdr ! Rappelle-moi, s'il-te-plaît, le foin que que tu as fais la dernière fois pour ton message supprimé. Un truc qui contenait des propos sûrement teintés d'une ironie m'ayant échappé mais surtout étalant un ramassis de contre-vérités, de la bouillie pour troll que j'avais préféré supprimer. Résultat, Monsieur a fait de l’esbroufe. Criant au scandale, Monsieur polémiquait ! Oui, oui, Monsieur se vautrait dans ce qui l'étonne ce jour !

Bah laisse-moi te faire une confidence. La modération de cette terrasse va repasser en version _a posteriori_ sous peu. Tu pourras donc étaler du signe sans mon clic inquisiteur. Je n'aurai plus que mon thermomètre pour y sonder l'ironie de l'ânerie. Et la réponse apportée risque d'être plus expéditive qu'aujourd'hui !


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2021)

J'ai le sentiment que demain on nous annoncera une mauvaise nouvelle, car avec *23 852* contaminés, comment va-t-on s'y prendre pour enrayer cette pandémie...







...mondiale ? Comme la vaccination en masse ne se faisant qu'au compte goutte, qu'il faudra s'inscrire, je ne suis pas un oiseau de mauvais augure, mais je me demande où on va ?


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2021)

Avec *21 228* contaminés, le confinement à 18 heures dans tout l'hexagone était inévitable...






L'information qui suit est en bas du premier message...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Comment se faire vacciner ?

Prendre rendez-vous*
https://www.sante.fr/centres-vaccination-covid.html

*En téléphonant*
0 800 009 110
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2021)

Vaccination ou pas, les chiffres sont parlants, avec *21 271* contaminés le bout du tunnel est vraiment très loin...






...à cette heure, il n'y a plus de place pour se faire vacciner. Il faudra attendre la mi-février et les laboratoires Pfizer annoncent déjà peu de livraison à la fin du mois de janvier ! Certains centres espéraient faire 1200 vaccinations par jour, mais on dut revoir leur programmation avec seulement 420 vaccinations par jour !


----------



## patlek (15 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Certains centres espéraient faire 1200 vaccinations par jour, mais on dut revoir leur programmation avec seulement 420 vaccinations par jour !


Moi, je refuse de recevoir 420 doses.

2 j'veux bien, mais pas plus.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2021)

Une journée comme une autre, avec *21 406* contaminés, cette stabilisation est quand même inquiétante...






...le cap des 70 000 décès a été franchi et le seuil des 3 millions de contaminés approche à grands pas !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> et le seuil des 3 millions de contaminés approche à grands pas !


Pas tout à fait : on est proche des 3 millions de cas confirmés, ce qui fait plutôt 10-15 millions de contaminés (vu les 80%  environ d'asymptotiques).


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2021)

Encore un dimanche avec des chiffres élevés, avec *16 642* contaminés on n'entre pas dans la banalité, ni dans l'habitude, mais ça reste toujours préoccupant...


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2021)

Ironie du sort, lorsque le nombre des contaminés est inférieur à 5000, le gouvernement diffuse rapidement les chiffres du jour. Alors avec *3736* contaminés, que faut-il penser étant donné que ça entre dans la moyenne d'un lundi ?






Par contre, le nombre de décès et d'hospitalisation ne diminue pas !


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2021)

Et nous revenons malheureusement à un quota élevé, avec *23 608* contaminés que va nous proposer le gouvernement dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2021)

Encore une journée très chargée avec *26 784* contaminés et le gouvernement ne bronche pas...


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2021)

Encore un sacré décalage horaire pour donner les chiffres, avec de nouveau *22 848* contaminés, Olivier Véran ne voit pas pour l'instant de nouvelles restrictions...






...et ne dit pas ouvertement qu'une saison blanche pour la montagne est plus que probable !


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2021)

Le chiffre journalier devient malheureusement habituel, donc nous avons *23 292* contaminés pour ce jour...






...mais ce qui est inquiétant c'est l'augmentation du taux de positivité et le nombre d'hospitalisations ! Le cap des 3 millions de contaminés confirmés est aussi franchi.


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2021)

Il faut aller sur l'application Tousanticovid pour avoir à une heure décente les chiffres du jour, donc à cette heure il y a *23 924* contaminés, un chiffre similaire à celui de la veille !

*Edit :* les chiffres sont arrivés très tardivement, du jour au lendemain il peut y avoir un décalage de 3 heures avant diffusion !


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

A priori une petite baisse, il y a malgré tout *18 346* contaminés, mais nous sommes dimanche...






...le lundi n'étant pas un jour de comptabilité significatif, il faudra attendre mardi et mercredi et surtout ce qui nous pend au nez puisque ce sera mercredi 27 janvier que le gouvernement prendra une ou plusieurs décisions.


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2021)

Comme d'habitude les chiffres du lundi sont toujours très bas, car il n'y a quasiment pas de tests faits le dimanche. On se dit qu'avec seulement *4240* contaminés qu'il y a une petite régression, mais quels seront les réels chiffres dans les jours prochains ?

Et le yoyo dans les horaires de diffusion continue, à cette heure les chiffres ne sont disponibles que sur l'application Tousanticovid !

*Edit : *le nombre d'admissions augmente ainsi que celui des décès !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Janvier 2021)

Les derniers chiffres, datés du 25/01/2021:




*(Source : gouvernement)*

Correction assez "sévère" des chiffres d'hier, qui étaient comme d'habitude à relativiser en raison de la période du week-end...


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2021)

Aucun changement notable avec les chiffres de la semaine précédente, donc il y a ce jour *22 086* contaminés et le gouvernement recule de nouveau pour prendre des décisions majeures...


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2021)

Les chiffres du jour arrivent tardivement sur le site internet alors que c'est disponible dans l'application Tousanticovid. Donc, à cette heure il y a *26 916* contaminés, une augmentation non négligeable, mais le gouvernement ne bronche toujours pas !

*Edit :* et voila les derniers chiffres complets...


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2021)

Il y a une apparente stabilité dans les chiffres du jour, soit *23 770* contaminés...






...mais le nombre de décès et hospitalisation augmente et le gouvernement continue de réfléchir !


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2021)

Sur l'application Tousanticovid il y a cette heure de déclaré *22 858* nouveaux cas. Il faut attendre vers 20 heures que le graphique soit mis en ligne sur le site internet, mais ça fait un sacré décalage.

*Edit 1 :* j'ai corrigé le chiffre du nombre de contaminés, car il y a une différence entre les chiffres du site internet et de l'application Tousanticovid...







...et c'est à se demander quels sont les vrais chiffres !

*Edit 2 : *le préposé à la modification des chiffres sur l'application Tousanticovid s'est planté par 3 fois !

*Edit 3 :* Jean Castex va parler dans quelques minutes...et le résultat est : avoir parler pour pas grand chose !!!


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2021)

Il paraît que Jean Catex nous donne encore une chance, mais avec *24 392* contaminés, j'ai vraiment du mal à y croire...


----------



## chafpa (30 Janvier 2021)

Juste une petite semaine


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

Bien, bien, bien, avec *19 235* contaminés et si les chiffres ne baissent pas plus significativement, disons d'ici à jeudi, que décidera le gouvernement ?






Comme d'habitude le préposé à la modification met un temps infini avant de diffuser le graphique et c'est agaçant, du moins pour moi, de constater que le gouvernement diffuse ailleurs d'autres chiffres...






...le lien *Point sur la situation sanitaire* est en tête du message de base en 4ème position.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2021)

Le gouvernement doit décider Jeudi ?


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gouvernement doit décider Jeudi ?


On n'en sait rien, c'est une hypothèse car c'est le jour habituel des annonces du gouvernement, le lendemain du conseil des ministres.


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2021)

Comme d'habitude les chiffres du lundi sont très bas avec pour cause qu'il n'y a pas de tests faits le dimanche. Et il faut patienter pour avoir l'intégralité des chiffres vu qu'il n'y a aucune corrélation de mise à jour synchrone entre les sites. Donc, avec *4347* contaminés, c'est dans la moyenne des lundis précédents...











...et si les chiffres sont exacts, il n'y a pas de vaccination le dimanche !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2021)

Les derniers chiffres de *Santé Publique France* :


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2021)

Et à ton avis, j'ai mis quoi 2 minutes avant ta réponse ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Et à ton avis, j'ai mis quoi 2 minutes avant ta réponse ?



Désolé. 

J'ai posté juste avant l'édition de ton post.  
Je connais ton sérieux quant à la bonne tenue de ce thread. 
Mais comme les données sont devenues un peu difficiles d'accès dernièrement, je pensais bien faire en donnant un petit coup de main.  

Je m'abstiendrai dorénavant.


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2021)

Y'a pas de bobo, mais c'est vrai que certains jours c'est pénible, parfois la mise à jour n'est faite qu'après 22 heures et j'édite mon message le lendemain, car j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> car j'ai d'autres chats à fouetter.



Attention. Tu utilises un vocabulaire oppressif.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attention. Tu utilises un vocabulaire oppressif.


Ah bah oui, je voulais écrire d'autres membres à fouetter.


----------



## boninmi (2 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ah bah oui, je voulais écrire d'autres membres à fouetter.


Là ça craint dans un autre registre ...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2021)

Hier soir, gros couac sur les sites du gouvernement, même chose avec l'application Tousanticovid. Sinon, avec *23 337 *contaminés, il n'y a absolument rien qui change et le début des vacances scolaires commence vendredi soir...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2021)

En attendant les chiffres de l'autre graphique, avec *26 362* contaminés, je m'interroge sur ce que va décider le gouvernement à 2 jours des vacances scolaires ?






*



*

Et il est prévu que Jean Castex tiendra une conférence de presse demain jeudi 4 février à 18 heures. Il semblerait qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveau tour de vis, mais là aussi je m'interroge avec le brassage de la population pendant les 4 semaines des vacances scolaires sur tout l'hexagone !

*Edit : *les 2 graphiques sont présents.


----------



## chafpa (3 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> En attendant les chiffres de l'autre graphique, avec *26 362* contaminés, je m'interroge sur ce que va décider le gouvernement à 2 jours des vacances scolaires ?


Rien


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> Rien



Ils n'en savent rien eux-mêmes. 

Ils naviguent à vue et prennent leurs décisions au jour le jour en regardant à la loupe exactement les mêmes chiffres que ceux postés dans ce thread. 
Comme le disait très justement Édouard Philippe : ( Je cite de mémoire et en substance) 
"Il n'y a que des mauvaises options. Il faut essayer de choisir la moins mauvaise".

Les chiffres sont mauvais, et le variant britannique sera probablement majoritaire dans deux ou trois semaines. 

*Comme 55% Français dans un récent sondages, je suis favorable à un reconfinement strict*. 

*Les hôpitaux français sont à la limite de la saturation, en particulier dans certaines régions*. 

Pour l'instant, le gouvernement semble vouloir attendre le plus longtemps possible avant de reconfiner.

Mais la prolifération des variants, en particulier le variant britannique sur le point de devenir majoritaire en France dans les prochaines semaines, va sans doute obliger le gouvernement à reconfiner dans l'urgence dans quelques semaines, voire dans quelques jours. 

C'est du molns l'hypothèse qui me semble la plus probable en se basant sur les chiffres actuels.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2021)

Notre Jean Castex n'a rien mentionné de particulier, mais avec *23 448* contaminés nous sommes dans un flux qui devient malheureusement banal...






L'autre graphique n'est pas à jour à pour toutes les données, de plus il fait redondance !


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2021)

Bien, bien, bien, nous sommes bien loin du quota des 5000 contaminés que souhaitait le gouvernement, alors avec *22 139 *contaminés, il n'y a aucun changement depuis un bon moment...






...et c'est le début des vacances scolaires suivant la région concernée.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2021)

Ce compte Twitter vous dit combien de personnes sont vaccinées chaque jour en France
					

Deux journalistes ont mis au point un bot Twitter qui vous permettra de suivre tous les jours les derniers chiffres de la vaccination en France. « Où en est-on de la vaccination ? » est certainement l'une des questions que les Françaises et les Français vont le plus se poser au cours des...




					www.numerama.com
				




Peut-être utile... ou pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Février 2021)

Covid-19 : où en est l’épidémie dans votre département ?
					

Consultez le niveau des hospitalisations dans toute la France, en cartes et en graphiques.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Avec de zolis graphiques.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

Une première zone est en vacances scolaires, avec *20 586* contaminés est-ce qu'il y a un lien avec cette légère baisse, c'est-à-dire moins de monde se faisant tester ?


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2021)

Nous sommes toujours sur un plateau élevé mais avec une légère baisse, avec *19 175* contaminés il faudra attendre les chiffres à partir de mardi pour y voir plus clair...






...du moins espérer qu'il a bien une confirmation d'une baisse notable.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2021)

Avec *4317* contaminés, ce chiffre est vraiment habituel pour un lundi...






...sauf le nombre de décès et d'hospitalisation !


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

Les chiffres sont en légère baisse, avec tout de même *18 870* contaminés c'est quand même dans la moyenne d'une journée d'un mardi...






...et pour ne pas changer, l'horaire pour la diffusion du graphique est vraiment aléatoire !


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2021)

Hier on pouvait penser à une réelle accalmie, mais avec *25 387* contaminés il semble bien que ce ne soit pas encore le cas...


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2021)

On ne peut pas encore noter de changement notable et durable, car avec *21 063* ça reste toujours dans la moyenne des semaines précédentes...


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2021)

Les jours se suivent et malheureusement se ressemblent, avec *20 701* contaminés, les chiffres restent dans la moyenne...


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2021)

Toujours cette moyenne qui ne change pas beaucoup, avec *21 231* contaminés on ne peut pas dire grand chose de plus...






...seul le nombre de décès est vraiment positif.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2021)

Ce nouveaux chiffres paraissent encourageants, avec *16 543* contaminés serions-nous dans une phase descendante et durable ?






Mais comme les vacances scolaires ne sont pas finies partout, mieux vaut attendre sagement.


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2021)

Les chiffres de ce lundi sont toujours dans une même fourchette, avec *4736* contaminés il faudra attendre le 15 mars pour avoir un vrai état des lieux...


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2021)

Malheureusement, si le chiffre est en légère baisse, avec *19 590* contaminés ça reste malgré tout dans la moyenne élevée...






...et les vacances scolaires ne font pas finies.


----------



## boninmi (16 Février 2021)

Les indicateurs s'améliorent très doucement sauf les réanimations qui font le yoyo en restant sur un plateau assez élevé, un peu au dessus de l'objectif affiché de 3000.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Les vaccins font  yoyo aussi


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2021)

Il faut toujours se méfier de l'eau qui dort, avec *25 018 *contaminés on ne peut pas dire que ce soit très réjouissant...


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

On ne peut pas dire que les chiffres soient sur une pente descendante, avec *22 501* contaminés ça reste toujours dans une moyenne de 20 000 contaminés par jour depuis 1 mois...


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2021)

C'est pas la joie, mais au moins ça flambe pas... c'est mieux que rien.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2021)

L'application Tousanticovid diffuse les chiffres bien plus rapidement que les 2 sites internet, mais avec *24 116* contaminés, est-ce que tout va si bien que ça ?


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2021)

Aucune corrélation entre les différents sites officiels, mais avec *22 371* contaminés il n'y a aucun changement notable...


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2021)

Les chiffres sont vraiment sans appel, avec *22 046* contaminés que va décider le gouvernement ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2021)

Ce n'est pas tant le nombre de nouveaux contaminés qu'il faut regarder car il dépend du nombre de personnes qui se font tester. Par contre le taux de positivité qui repart à la hausse c'est plus embêtant.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tant le nombre de nouveaux contaminés qu'il faut regarder car il dépend du nombre de personnes qui se font tester. Par contre le taux de positivité qui repart à la hausse c'est plus embêtant.


Quand même, car avec 20 000 contaminés par jour depuis 1 mois, voire plus, il y a de quoi s'interroger. Il y a moins de décès, mais plus d'admissions peut-être dû à la virulence du ou des variants ?


----------



## boninmi (21 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Quand même, car avec 20 000 contaminés par jour depuis 1 mois, voire plus, il y a de quoi s'interroger. Il y a moins de décès, mais plus d'admissions peut-être dû à la virulence du ou des variants ?


Non, il n'y a pas plus d'admissions. Vérifie tes chiffres et tes sources. Les admissions diminuent depuis plusieurs jours en même temps que les décès. Par contre, les admissions en réanimation, tout en faisant le yoyo, sont plutôt en légère augmentation. Depuis plusieurs jours également, le taux de reproduction R est en baisse et en dessous de 1 (0,92) , ce qui fait que l'épidémie devrait régresser, ce qui ne semble cependant pas complètement en cohérence avec la situation en réanimation. Par ailleurs, plusieurs situations locales sont tendues, l'évolution reste donc fragile.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2021)

Si on en croit les chiffres du jour, soit seulement *4646* contaminés, du jour au lendemain c'est un miracle d'en avoir aussi peu...






*Edit :* Les chiffres sont en fait normaux, car j'ai oublié que le dimanche que les laboratoires sont fermés, qu'il n'y a pas de tests massifs.


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2021)

Bon, eh bien rien de nouveau, avec *20 064* contaminés, la moyenne ne descend pas...






...et le taux de positivité remonte allègrement.


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2021)

C'est un peu ce que je craignais, avec *31 519* contaminés, cela confirme cette recrudescence dans certains départements...






...demain il est prévu que Jean Castex fasse un bilan, nous verrons bien de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2021)

Il faut attendre la semaine prochaine pour savoir quelles seront les nouvelles mesures adoptées, mais avec *25 403* contaminés même si les chiffres sont en légère baisse...






...quel chemin sera pris ?


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2021)

Allez hop, c'est comme hier, pas de changement, donc avec *25 207* contaminés tout va bien...






...paraît-il !


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2021)

Ça monte, ça descend, ça confine, ça déconfine, mais couvre feu pour tout le monde


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2021)

Peu de changement, c'est quasiment du copier/coller, avec *23 996* contaminés, le niveau moyen journalier est franchement élevé...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ça monte, ça descend, ça confine, ça déconfine, mais couvre feu pour tout le monde


Ce sont les nouveaux sports d’hiver.


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2021)

Première baisse pour un samedi, avec *19 952* contaminés, est-ce une baisse significative...






...étant donné qu'il y a encore beaucoup de monde en vacances et moins de tests du fait du beau temps ?


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2021)

Comme nous sommes lundi, le nombre de *4703* contaminés est dans le quota habituel, donc sans grand changement...


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2021)

Demain il y a le conseil des ministres, alors avec de nouveau *22 857* contaminés, qu'est-ce qu'on nous annoncera jeudi...






...ou pas par Jean Castex et Olivier Véran ?


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2021)

Bien, je pense que demain soir nous saurons à quoi nous en tenir, car avec *26 788 *contaminés...






...il faut vraiment réagir et que le gouvernement prenne des mesures.


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2021)

Il paraît que les chiffres n'inquiètent pas le gouvernement, avec *25 279* contaminés...






...et après la conférence de ce soir, ce dernier ne propose pas plus que ce que l'on savait d'avance.


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2021)

Mais oui, mais oui, selon le gouvernement avec *23 507* contaminés, tout est sous contrôle !


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2021)

Soit le gouvernement n'est pas très classe, soit la personne en charge de la mise à jour est incompétente, car à 19 heures le nombre affiché était de 26 788 contaminés, mais avec *23 306* contaminés et les restrictions de confinement supplémentaires dans plusieurs départements seront-elles suffisantes dans un proche avenir ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2021)

Et dire que je ne trouve pas plus facilement une place pour me garer !


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2021)

Nous restons malheureusement dans le quota habituel, avec *21 825* contaminés..







...vivement l'accélération de la vaccination !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Nous restons malheureusement dans le quota habituel, avec *21 825* contaminés..
> 
> ..vivement l'accélération de la vaccination !



On peut rêver : il a fallu trois mois pour que le gouvernement publie le décret nécessaire à la vaccination dans les pharmacies...

Certaines rodomontades deviennent de plus en plus difficiles à entendre...


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2021)

Comme tous les lundi depuis plus d'un mois, les chiffres ne varient pas, donc avec *5327* contaminés...






...il faudra attendre longtemps pour que ce chiffre devienne journalier pour finir par disparaître !


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2021)

Rien ne change vraiment depuis plus d'un mois, avec *23 302* contaminés...






...on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a la moindre amélioration !


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2021)

Bien, bien, bien, il va falloir que le gouvernement fasse accélérer la vaccination, car avec  *30 303* contaminés...






...ça ne prend pas le chemin d'une amélioration !


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2021)

La situation reste toujours préoccupante, avec *27 166* contaminés...






...cela reste assez tendu.


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2021)

Nous sommes toujours dans un cycle journalier très élevé, avec *25 229* contaminés...






...il serait souhaitable d'accélérer la vaccination, mais bon, c'est le gouvernement qui décide ! Et l'Italie se prépare un nouveau confinement à partir de lundi !


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2021)

Quand on pense que ça s'arrange, avec *29 759 *contaminés...






...ça repart de plus belle !


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2021)

Le quota journalier est toujours très élevé, avec *26 343* contaminés et l'annonce d'un retard de livraison des vaccins...






..ça risque de durer encore un bon moment !


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2021)

Comme tous les lundi les chiffres sont bas, mais quand même en hausse, avec 6471 contaminés nous verrons bien dans les jours prochains...






...s'il y a une vraie régression.

*Edit :* pour information... https://actu.orange.fr/france/emman...-vaccin-astrazeneca-magic-CNT000001xMY6m.html


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2021)

Que dire, que dire ? Avec *29 975* contaminés le quota journalier repart dans une ascension que l'on n'avait pas vu depuis un bon moment !


----------



## Romuald (16 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Que penser ?


Rien pour le moment.
Pas de lien de causalité ETABLI.
Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en n'a pas, pas plus que la mort des huit porteurs identifiés est la preuve qu'il y en a (même si j'en connais qui vont se ruer sur ce chiffre pour déclarer le contraire). Connait-on le nombre total de porteurs ? non, donc pas de conclusions possibles.
Il faut se mettre dans la tête que ce n'est pas en 24h qu'on détermine une chose ou son contraire, surtout sur un échantillon aussi faible. Donc dire 'on ne sait pas' est non seulement courageux mais la seule réponse valable, et les 'experts' qui vont se répandre sur les plateaux télé et les réseaux sociaux pour affirmer le contraire ne sont, _aujourd'hui et dans l'état actuel des connaissances et des études menées sur ce variant, _que des +@#!x*$.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

S'il est résistant aux traitements hydro-alcoolique, les Bretons ont du soucci à se faire.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2021)

Les chiffres officiels vont bientôt arriver, mais avec *38 501* contaminés, la sanction va tomber demain soir à 18 heures pour les départements d'Ile de France, les Hauts de France et peut-être d'autres ?

La belle blague...




...alors que les chiffres sont disponibles sur l'allplication !

*Edit : *et voici le graphique...


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2021)

A l'heure actuelle, Jean Castex fait sa causerie, mais avec *34 998* contaminés...






....a quelle sauce serons-nous mangés ?

*Edit :* après la conférence, rien de plus que ce l'on avait appris par les médias !






Nouveau confinement à partir de samedi et pour quatre semaines dans 16 départements : les huit départements de l'Ile-de-France, les cinq des Hauts-de-France ainsi que les Alpes-Maritimes, la Seine-Maritime et l'Eure.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2021)

Avec le gouvernement pour la diffusion des chiffres, même s'ils sont arrêtés à 14 heures, la diffusion du graphique est mise en ligne au plus tôt à 18 heures et parfois on peut attendre plus de 3 heures avant de les voir !

Donc hier à 22 heures toujours pas de graphique et ce matin non plus ! Et le motif est...










						Absence exceptionnelle de publication des indicateurs
					

Suite à des incidents techniques détectés ce jour dans la chaine de remontée de données vers Santé publique France, les indicateurs épidémiologiques quotidiens ne peuvent être produits aujou...




					www.santepubliquefrance.fr
				




Petite variante pour obtenir une attestation...




La nouvelle attestation tient sur 2 pages avec 15 justifications différentes !








						Covid-19 : Déplacements internationaux
					






					www.interieur.gouv.fr


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2021)

Les chiffres d'hier, donc du 19/03/2021, sont de *35 088* contaminés...


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2021)

Alors, alors, rien de bien nouveau, avec *35 327* contaminés...






...plus les couacs pour diffuser les chiffres, difficile de savoir ou on en est !


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2021)

Encore une journée avec plus de *30 581* contaminés ! Demain, lundi, les chiffres seront comme tous les lundis, au plus bas, il faudra attendre les chiffres de mardi pour savoir s'il y a une régression ou pas.


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2021)

La surprise n'est pas celle que j'imaginais, car avec *15 792* contaminés, cela faisait très longtemps pour un dimanche que les chiffres n'avaient pas été aussi hauts !


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2021)

Est-ce que ces chiffres resteront aussi bas jusqu'à la fin de la semaine est une autre histoire, mais avec seulement  *14 768* contaminés cela semble bien encourageant.








Ce qui est curieux c'est que le gouvernement n'est pas capable de donner tous les chiffres, par exemple dans ce graphique, il n'y a pas le nombre de contaminés journalier...






...la faute paraît-il à un incident de flux de données !


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2021)

Aie, aie, aie, que va décider le gouvernement, car avec *65 373* contaminés on prend une sacrée claque !


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2021)

Hier les chiffres étaient montés en flèche, aujourd'hui avec *45 641* contaminés on ne peut pas dire qu'il y a la moindre amélioration ! Pour le moment, seuls les chiffres sont actualisés sur l'application Tousanticovid, les données sur le lien du site officiel Point de situation est réduit au strict minimum...


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2021)

Les chiffres sont toujours très élevés, avec *41 869* contaminés et un taux de positivité de 8,1 %, vivement la vaccination pour tous.






Pour information, il y a exactement un an, soit le 26 mars 2020 il n'y avait que 3922 contaminés au tout début du confinement !


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pour information, il y a exactement un an, soit le 26 mars 2020 il n'y avait que 3922 contaminés au tout début du confinement


Normal, on ne testait pas à l'époque !


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2021)

Peu de changements par rapport à hier, avec *42 619* contaminés ça reste toujours trop élevé...


----------



## Locke (28 Mars 2021)

Pour un dimanche c'est la première fois que les chiffres sont aussi élevés, avec *37 014* contaminés, ça paraît sans fin...


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2021)

Pas de changement pour les chiffres d'un lundi, sauf qu'avec *9094* contaminés ce chiffre est bien trop élevé...






...il y a bien eu un 3ème pic, car depuis le 14 mars nous avons eu 500 000 contaminés et c'est énorme sur 2 semaines.


----------



## Locke (30 Mars 2021)

Il y a bien une petite régression, mais avec *30 702* contaminés il faudra attendre demain mercredi soir pour savoir ce que le gouvernement va décider et peut-être annoncer jeudi soir...


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2021)

Petit rajout, en fait ce sera ce soir à 20 heures que Emmanuel Macron fera une déclaration, mais quelle en sera la teneur ?


----------



## Locke (1 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres des jours précédents ne mentaient pas, avec *59 038* contaminés, il était normal de repartir dans un confinement, même si Emmanuel Macron n'a jamais prononcé ce mot...


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2021)

Que dire, que dire ? Etre patient, mais avec *50 659* contaminés il faut vraiment accélérer la vaccination...


----------



## Locke (2 Avril 2021)

Avec *46 677* contaminés, il se confirme bien que ce nouveau confinement est nécessaire...


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2021)

Surprise, le gouvernement met son actualisation journalière en pause, donc pas de chiffres pour le moment...


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2021)

Même si les chiffres sont consolidés, avec *66 794* contaminés il fallait bien quel le gouvernement réagisse...


----------



## Locke (5 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres d'un lundi sont ceux du dimanche et ils sont anormalement élevés, avec *10 793 *contaminés il va falloir s'attendre à de nouvelles hausses dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Locke (6 Avril 2021)

Est-ce que les chiffres sont bien réels ou sont-ils consolidés au vu des précédents couacs des données du gouvernement ? Toujours est-il qu'avec *8045* contaminés que la chute est spectaculaire...







...mais pas le nombre de décès !


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2021)

Hier j'avais oublié qu'il y avait une fin de semaine prolongée avec le lundi de Pâques, d'ou les chiffres équivalents à ceux d'un dimanche avec moins de tests. Alors ce jour, pas de chiffre sur le nombre de contaminés !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Hier j'avais oublié qu'il y avait une fin de semaine prolongée avec le lundi de Pâques, d'ou les chiffres équivalents à ceux d'un dimanche avec moins de tests. Alors ce jour, pas de chiffre sur le nombre de contaminés !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 222417



Par ailleurs, et ça n'est hélas pas étonnant, le nombre de décès est en hausse quasiment continue depuis plusieurs jours au moins (hors périodes de week-ends, évidemment). 
Avec un niveau déjà élevé actuellement, et une courbe qui pour l'instant reste à la la hausse. 

Espérons que l'accélération de la campagne de vaccination va pouvoir se maintenir et même s'amplifier comme c'est prévu.


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2021)

Petit complément pour les chiffres d'hier, du moins pour la diffusion du nombre de contaminés journalier...


> Information :
> Environ 400 000 résultats de tests (non dédoublonnés, résultats positifs ou négatifs) n’ont pas pu être intégrés dans la base SI-DEP de Santé publique France.
> Le nombre total de cas confirmés quotidien est donc sous-estimé, et n’est pas publié ce jour par Santé Publique France. Cet incident n’a pas d’impact sur la publication des indicateurs consolidés à J-3 disponibles sur la plateforme Géodes, de même qu’il n’a pas d’incidence sur les indicateurs issus des données d’hospitalisation et de vaccination (Systèmes SIVIC et Vaccin-Covid).
> Aucun résultat de test n’a été perdu et cet incident n’a pas d’impact sur l’information du patient sur son résultat de test. Tous les acteurs sont mobilisés dans l’objectif de rétablir le flux des données dans les meilleurs délais. Nous remercions chacun de ceux qui utilisent quotidiennement ces indicateurs de leur compréhension.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Petit complètent


Complément, Locke, complément


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2021)

Satané correcteur !  Franchement il abuse, mais c'est corrigé.


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Complément, Locke, complément


Complément d'objet, naturellement ...


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2021)

Il y avait bien eu un gros couac dans les données, avec *84 999* contaminés il y a de quoi être perplexe...


----------



## chafpa (9 Avril 2021)

Comme annoncé, correction du bug de la veille.


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2021)

Après correction des couacs dans les chiffres des jours précédents, avec *41 423* contaminés cette cochonnerie de coronavirus continue inexorablement sa progression...






...et bientôt nous allons franchir le cap des 5 millions de contaminés !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...et bientôt nous allons franchir le cap des 5 millions de contaminés !



Et bientôt 100 000 morts en France, et *bientôt 3 millions de morts dans le monde*. 

Mais le virus et ses nouveaux variants ne sont pas les seuls à accélérer... 
Les campagnes vaccinales accélèrent partout également... Même en France.


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2021)

Pas de gros changement dans les chiffres, *avec 43 284* contaminés et le passage du cap des 5 millions, il faudrait que le gouvernement fasse accélérer la vaccination...






...et cette dernière est ouverte à partir de demain 12 avril aux plus de 55 ans sans restriction.


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pas de gros changement dans les chiffres, *avec 43 284* contaminés et le passage du cap des 5 millions, il faudrait que le gouvernement fasse accélérer la vaccination...
> 
> 
> ...et cette dernière est ouverte à partir de demain 12 avril aux plus de 55 ans sans restriction.


Rappel : la vaccination n'empêche pas la contamination (la contagion on ne sait pas trop), seulement l'apparition au mieux des symptômes, au pire des seules formes graves.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2021)

Petite baisse notable, mais avec *34 895* contaminés ce quota est encore trop élevé. L'élargissement de la vaccination devrait faire baisser les chiffres assez rapidement...


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2021)

Petit complément de lecture officielle sur beaucoup de questions d'ordre pratique... https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/actualites/A13995


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2021)

Comme le début des vacances scolaires à démarrer depuis samedi pour toutes les régions, il y a une grosse chute dans le nombre de contaminés du fait qu'il y a moins de tests réalisés et les chiffres de demain seront sensiblement les mêmes ou pas...






...par contre, peu de changement pour le nombre de décès.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2021)

Ce sont surtout les chiffres des réas / hospitalisation qui font flipper.


----------



## boninmi (13 Avril 2021)

Le R a l'air de plonger, petit espoir, pourvu que ça dure ...


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres sont toujours aussi inquiétants, avec *39 113 *contaminés il est difficile de se projeter dans un avenir proche avec un retour à une vie normale...


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2021)

Que la barre des 100 000 morts soit dépassée, c'est probable, beaucoup de gens ont dû mourir sans qu'on sache que c'est le Covid. Quelle importance d'ailleurs ? Le caractère symbolique de ce chiffre est lié au choix arbitraire d'une base de numération. Si nous comptions en base 16, ce chiffre perdrait ce caractère.
Plus significatif est le fait que R soit passé en dessous de 1, c'est un élément encourageant, mais il est déjà arrivé que ça se produise par le passé sans empêcher des vagues ensuite, il s'agit que les autres indicateurs suivent.


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres parlent d'eux-mêmes...


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2021)

Toujours le même constat malgré les restrictions et la vaccination de quasiment 12 millions de français, du moins pour la première injection...






...la France a franchi le cap des 100 000 décès !


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2021)

Rien de bien nouveau avec des chiffres toujours élevés...






...la troisième vague est toujours présente.


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres sont malheureusement constants, il reste encore 2 semaines de confinement localisé...






...pour espérer voir une baisse notable.


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2021)

Petite baisse, mais est-elle significative ? On peut le penser, mais il faudra attendra la fin de la semaine prochaine pour en être sur...


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2021)

Rien de bien nouveau pour un lundi, les chiffres ne sont pas trompeurs, nous sommes toujours en période de vacances scolaires et il y a moins de tests...


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres ne vont pas dans le sens que l'on pouvait imaginer pour un mardi, nous verrons bien en fin de semaine...


----------



## Locke (21 Avril 2021)

Petite baisse qui paraît significative, mais nous ne sommes que mercredi. Comme il y a une polémique au niveau d'AstraZeneca, le taux de vaccination a pris du retard...


----------



## Locke (22 Avril 2021)

Il paraît que ça s'améliore d'après Jean Castex et Olivier Véran...


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2021)

Timide décrue si on peut dire, mais elle est bien réelle depuis plusieurs jours...







...malheureusement le nombre de nombre décès resté élevé.


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2021)

La rentrée scolaire est prévue pour le lundi 26 avril, mais avec *32 633* contaminés ça reste toujours très élevé...


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres sont-ils encourageants ? Il faut l'espérer...


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2021)

Les chiffres d'un lundi sont habituels et moins significatifs, par contre celui des décès est en hausse...


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2021)

Tous les espoirs sont permis, mais un retour à la normale va être très long...


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2021)

Nous en saurons plus vendredi avec l'intervention de Emmanuel Macron, mais avec *31 539* contaminés, quelles seront ou pas les restrictions ?


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2021)

Petite baisse notable qui semble bien confirmer l'annonce des nouvelles conditions d'un début de déconfinement à partir du 3 mai, mais il faudra attendre confirmation...


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2021)

Coucou ! 

C'est re-nous ! Vous savez, les chiffres et attestations du point quotidien précisant l'état de la pandémie au coronavirus SRAS-CoV-2 sur le territoire français !

Nous vous avions quitté sur une question… Nous revenons avec la réponse !

Ce sujet n'est d'aucune utilité – comme neuf sujets sur dix ici, qu'on se le dise. Mais il a pour lui de relayer un instantané officiel sur la situation qu'on connait… Il a donc toute sa place ici. Et gare à celui qui nous dira le contraire !

Notre retour donc ! Comme nous, les chiffres, données et indicateurs tout de blanc teintés dans nos petites cellules colorées, ne sommes pas certains d'être propulsés quotidiennement par le présent modérateur, nous vous invitons à relayer l'information*. Tableaux ou _données brutes_**, c'est vous qui voyez ! 

*ce sera pour vous l'occasion de donner votre sentiment à la lecture de cette plaquette.
**certains comprendront hé hé
…………

La tableau d'hier !


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2021)

Petit rebond, mais le nombre de décès est en baisse...


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2021)

Cela faisait très longtemps que les chiffres d'un dimanche n'avaient pas été aussi bas...


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2021)

Les chiffres sont de plus en plus encourageants...






...et sans défaitisme, pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Les chiffres sont de plus en plus encourageants...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 225821
> 
> ...


pourvu que ça dure


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2021)

Les chiffres ne sont pas aussi bas qu'espérés, il faudra attendre mardi prochain pour confirmer qu'il y a bien une régression...


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2021)

L'embellie paraissait trop belle, de plus comme il y a le pont de l'Ascension, pour moi ce sera la fin de la semaine prochaine qui indiquera si les chiffres sont dans une pente descendante...


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2021)

Les chiffres sont vraiment en baisse, mais attendons la fin de la semaine prochaine pour confirmation et surtout savoir ce que proposera notre gouvernement...


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2021)

Les chiffres de ce vendredi sont très étonnants, mais en fait pas tant que ça étant donné que beaucoup de monde est parti pour le pont de l'Ascension, car il y a eu peu de tests...


----------



## Locke (15 Mai 2021)

Tous les chiffres sont en baisse, mais comme le week-end de l'ascension n'est pas terminé, autant ne pas s'emballer...


----------



## Locke (16 Mai 2021)

Même s'il y a plus de 20 millions de primo-vaccinés, peu de changement notable dans les chiffres. Le 19 mai est l'élargissement des interdictions, mais sous conditions pour certains secteurs. Il va falloir attendre au moins 2 semaines pour savoir si les efforts consentis nous seront bénéfiques dans un proche futur pour retrouver une vie normale...


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2021)

Comme les chiffres sont ceux de la veille, pas de changement notable...






...sauf celui des décès qui est en augmentation.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Comme les chiffres sont ceux de la veille, pas de changement notable...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 226407
> 
> ...



Sur les décès... Les chiffres de la veille étaient exceptionnellement bas. Mais c'était les "chiffres du week-end", souvent en deçà de la réalité en raison de "remontées de chiffres" qui ne se font généralement pas le dimanche. 
Donc, faut-il interpréter cette hausse comme une "véritable" hausse ou comme un rectificatif des chiffres précédent ?...
C'est une vraie question pour moi, parce je n'ai pas du tout la réponse.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, faut-il interpréter cette hausse comme une "véritable" hausse ou comme un rectificatif des chiffres précédent ?...
> C'est une vraie question pour moi, parce je n'ai pas du tout la réponse.


La réponse est simple, car il n'y a pas de réponse à ta question 
Tu ne peux pas interpréter un point (la donnée d'un jour). Tu peux interpréter une série de points, pour tenter d'y voir une tendance.


----------



## boninmi (18 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sur les décès... Les chiffres de la veille étaient exceptionnellement bas. Mais c'était les "chiffres du week-end", souvent en deçà de la réalité en raison de "remontées de chiffres" qui ne se font généralement pas le dimanche.
> Donc, faut-il interpréter cette hausse comme une "véritable" hausse ou comme un rectificatif des chiffres précédent ?...
> C'est une vraie question pour moi, parce je n'ai pas du tout la réponse.


Il faut noter que le taux de reproduction R a sensiblement baissé, mais néanmoins stagne depuis quelques jours à 0,77. Pour que la situation soit vraiment satisfaisante il faudrait qu'il descende à 0,5.
Dans le même ordre d'idée, les réanimations ont bien baissé mais restent au dessus de 4000, ce qui est encore beaucoup trop.
L'amélioration est peut être un effet sensible de la vaccination, tandis que les restrictions, elles atteignent leurs limites. Il n'y a que deux ou trois départements où le taux d'incidence est passé au dessous de 50. Mais il s'agit d'hypothèses personnelles.


----------



## Locke (18 Mai 2021)

Comme les tests de dépistage on repris après le weed-end prolongé, les chiffres repartent un peu à la hausse...


----------



## Locke (19 Mai 2021)

Eh bien, ce n'est pas encore gagné, nous verrons bien dans 2 semaines si les chiffres baissent...


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2021)

Jour après jour, les chiffres sont bien dans une pente descendante...






...et Jean Castex a annoncé la vaccination pour tous à partir du 31 mai.


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2021)

Il y avait très longtemps que les chiffres n'avaient pas été aussi bas...


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2021)

Petite stagnation dans les chiffres, mais cela faisait longtemps que ça n'avait pas été aussi bas...






...il y a plus de 22 millions de primo-vaccinés.


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2021)

La régression est lente mais elle semble bien se confirmer jour après jour...


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2021)

Comme d'habitude les chiffres d'un lundi sont toujours au plus bas du fait qu'il n'y a pas de tests faits le dimanche. Mais comme sous sommes encore dans un week-end prolongé et ce lundi de la Pentecôte étant férié, les chiffres de demain devraient être sensiblement les mêmes ou pas...






...ce qui est encourageant est le nombre de décès qui a significativement baissé.


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2021)

Nous verrons bien en fin de semaine ce vendredi si cette tendance à la baisse est bien effective...






...espérons que oui.


----------



## Locke (26 Mai 2021)

Les chiffres de ce jour étaient prévisibles et quasiment identiques à ceux de samedi...


----------



## Locke (27 Mai 2021)

Petite augmentation, mais pas très importante pour le moment...






Vous pouvez obtenir votre attestation de vaccination et son QR code en allant ici... https://www.ameli.fr/paris/assure/a...rger-son-attestation-de-vaccination-certifiee ...attention, il faut indiquer le bon code postal de votre département.


----------



## Locke (28 Mai 2021)

Ça baisse, ça baisse doucement, mais c'est encore le double du chiffre souhaité par le gouvernement...


----------



## Locke (29 Mai 2021)

C'est très lent, mais le nombre de contaminés régresse bien de jour en jour...






...pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## boninmi (29 Mai 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est très lent, mais le nombre de contaminés régresse bien de jour en jour...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 227573
> 
> ...


Je pense que nous avons maintenant les effets de la vaccination, les mesures de restrictions ne suffiraient pas à expliquer l'amélioration: le taux de reproduction après avoir fortement baissé autour de 0,75 remonte légèrement à 0,87 restant encore inférieur à 1. Tous les autres indicateurs sont en amélioration. L'objectif de 3000 est presque atteint pour les réanimations (3028), mais l'objectif de 5000 encore loin pour les cas positifs (9435 en moyenne), ce qui me semble aller aussi dans le sens de ma remarque.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mai 2021)

Avec l'arrivée du variant indien, c'est pas dit que l'embellie dure.


----------



## boninmi (30 Mai 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avec l'arrivée du variant indien, c'est pas dit que l'embellie dure.


C'est l'inquiétude. Sur les graphiques, les chiffres du variant britanique (on peut oublier la souche "ancienne") baissent, mais ceux des variants "indéterminés" stagnent et occupent une proportion plus forte (et il n'est pas dit que le variant indien soit correctement pris en compte). L'abandon des restrictions risque d'être négative.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2021)

Franchement, ça fait plaisir de constater que tous les indicateurs vont bien dans la régression...


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2021)

Comme d'habitude les indicateurs d'un lundi sont bas, mais cela faisait très, très, longtemps que ce n'était pas arrivé...


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2021)

C'est très lent, mais la baisse de tous les indicateurs est assez significative...


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2021)

La régression continue son chemin, mais il y a des signaux d'alerte dans 6 départements en commençant par les Pyrénées-Atlantiques, où l'incidence a progressé de près de 80 % sur une semaine. Elle l'est dans une moindre mesure en Charente-Maritime, dans le Lot-et-Garonne, en Charente, dans les Landes et en Gironde...


----------



## Locke (3 Juin 2021)

Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre encore 2 semaines pour être sûr que les indicateurs ne remontent pas, car avec certaines levées de restrictions dans certains départements, comme le non-port obligatoire du masque, nous pouvons avoir une remontée inopinée...


----------



## Locke (4 Juin 2021)

Jour après jour, tous les indicateurs sont dans une lente décroissance qui est bien réelle...


----------



## Locke (5 Juin 2021)

Jour après jour, doucement, mais surement tous les indicateurs sont dans une lente régression...


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2021)

Quels seront les chiffres des indicateurs vendredi 11 juin ? Le 9 juin, le couvre-feu passe à 23 heures, espérons que tout le monde soit raisonnable...


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2021)

Comme d'habitude, les chiffres d'un lundi sont très bas en l'absence de tests réalisés sur des particuliers le dimanche, ils ne sont pas significatifs. Mieux vaut attendre les chiffres de vendredi qui correspondront bien à la réalité...


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2021)

Le seuil des 5000 contaminés, chiffre souhaité par le gouvernement, n'est pas encore atteint et les grandes vacances arrivent à grands pas...


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2021)

Nous nous approchons doucement et a priori surement vers les indicateurs souhaités par le gouvernement, mais cela fait bientôt 16 mois que ça dure...


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2021)

La bonne nouvelle du jour est que l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés est en-dessous de 5000...






...l'effet des 28 millions de français primovaccinés fait son effet.


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2021)

Jour après jour tous les indicateurs baissent, nous approchons des 30 millions de primovaccinés...






...seul le nombre de décès est désolant.


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2021)

On peut considérer que tous les indicateurs sont stables et ce qui réconforte est le nombre de décès qui est très bas...


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2021)

Ça devient de plus en plus encourageant, espérons que les fêtes sauvages ne viennent pas relancer la contamination...


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2021)

Tous les indicateurs sont au plus bas, ça faisait bien longtemps que l'on n'avait pas vu ça...


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2021)

Les indicateurs du nombre de contaminés et de décès remontent un peu...


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2021)

Petite stabilisation dans les indicateurs, mais le fléchissement continue toujours un peu plus...


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2021)

Jour après jour tous les indicateurs vont vers le bas, par contre le nombre de primovaccinés n'est pas à jour...


----------



## Locke (18 Juin 2021)

Doucement, mais sûrement tous les indicateurs déclinent durablement...


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2021)

Tous les indicateurs se stabilisent, mais ça ne remonte pas...


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2021)

Les indicateurs n'ont jamais été aussi bas, les 32 millions de primovaccinés sont quasiment atteints. Il ne faut pas encore faire un relâchement total des gestes barrières de protection...






...rien n'est gagné.


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2021)

Comme d'habitude, comme il n'y a pas de tests faits le dimanche, les indicateurs sont au plus bas...






...nous nous approchons du point zéro.


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2021)

Pas de mauvaise surprise, les indicateurs continuent leur lente décroissance...


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Petite stagnation sur tous les indicateurs, ce qui n'est pas réjouissant est que le variant Delta du coronavirus, anciennement appelé variant Indien, devrait représenter 90% des nouveaux cas de Covid-19 dans l'Union européenne d'ici fin août...






...alors comment les Français vont-ils se comporter pendant les vacances ?


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2021)

Confirmation de cette lente décrue, par contre cela fait 3 jours que l'indicateur du nombre de primovaccinés n'a pas bougé...


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2021)

Doucement, mais sûrement tous les indicateurs fléchissent, l'indicateur des primovaccinés est enfin réactualisé...






On peut obtenir une attestation de vaccination via son compte Ameli de Sécurité sociale... https://attestation-vaccin.ameli.fr


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2021)

Petit rebond sur le nombre de contaminés, stagnation sur les autres indicateurs et le nombre de primovaccinés n'est pas réactualisé...






...les Français semblent marquer le pas pour se faire vacciner alors que le variant Delta inquiète de plus en plus !


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Petite décroissance à confirmer dans les prochains jours, stagnation générale de tous les autres indicateurs et encore une fois, pas de réactualisation des primovaccinés...


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2021)

Ce sont les chiffres habituels d'un lundi, somme toute assez bas, mais il faudra attendre demain pour avoir une vision plus juste. L'indicateur des primovaccinés est enfin réactualisé...


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2021)

Comme d'habitude le mardi est toujours signe d'un rebond dans l'indicateur des contaminés, c'est mieux pour le nombre des décès, mais bon avec le variant Delta il faut encore se méfier...


----------



## Locke (30 Juin 2021)

Ça stagne au niveau de l'indicateur des contaminés, preuve en est qu'il y a encore beaucoup de Français qui sont porteurs de ce coronavirus...






...les autres indicateurs sont à la baisse et encourageants.


----------



## Locke (1 Juillet 2021)

L'indicateur du nombre de contaminés repart à la hausse ! Est-ce dû au variant Delta qui circule dans toute l'Europe avec cette crainte d'une 4e vague ? Les premiers départs en vacances commencent ce week-end !


----------



## Locke (2 Juillet 2021)

Les indicateurs ne bougent quasiment pas, sauf pour l'indicateur des hospitalisations qui est en baisse. Encore une fois, l'indicateur des primovaccinées n'est pas mis à jour...


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2021)

Confirmation que le nombre de contaminés augmente, c'est mieux pour le nombre de décès, mais l'indicateur des primovaccinés n'est toujours pas mis à jour...


----------



## Locke (4 Juillet 2021)

Petite baisse dans l'indicateur des contaminés, mais ce n'est pas assez significatif et l'indicateur des primovaccinés n'est toujours pas mis à jour depuis 4 jours...


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2021)

L'indicateur de contaminé aussi bas pour un lundi est habituel, mais aucunement significatif, le nombre de décès augmente et l'indicateur des primovaccinés est mis à jour...


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2021)

À l'heure actuelle, le souci ce sont les variants Delta et Epsilon qui inquiètent. En France il y a 12 régions et 6 d'entre elles diffusent ces 2 variants qui sont beaucoup plus virulents et contaminants. C'est le début des grandes vacances, si les Français font un relâchement des gestes barrières et que certains continuent à être réticents pour se faire vacciner, il y a un gros risque d'un nouveau confinement à la rentrée, voire plus tôt ou de nouvelles restrictions...


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2021)

Ce que l'on ne souhaitait pas est bien en train de se produire, les indicateurs sont repartis à la hausse ! Il y a aussi le triste bilan de 4 millions de décès dans le monde...


----------



## Locke (8 Juillet 2021)

Malheureusement, l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés remonte ! Il est évoqué pour lundi 12 juillet que Emmanuel Macron pourrait prendre la parole, nous verrons bien...


----------



## Locke (9 Juillet 2021)

Petit sursaut de stabilité, mais pour combien de temps ? Sinon, confirmation que Emmanuel Macron prendra la parole le lundi 12 juillet, mais pour nous dire quoi ?






Le souci en France est que seuls 39% des Français sont complètement vaccinés et ce n'est pas assez pour endiguer totalement la contamination dans notre hexagone !


----------



## Locke (10 Juillet 2021)

Les nouveaux indicateurs dans le nombre de contaminés, du nombre d'admissions, de positivité confirment bien une lente progression...


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2021)

Stagnation dans les indicateurs, Oliver Véran se projette fin août avec une éventuelle 4è vague, nous verrons bien demain ce que nous annoncera Emmanuel Macron...


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2021)

Il fallait s'y attendre l'indicateur du nombre de contaminé pour un lundi est assez élevé, ainsi que celui du nombre d'hospitalisations...


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2021)

Confirmation que les indicateurs des contaminés, des hospitalisations et en réanimation sont repartis à la hausse...






...le gouvernement est bien décidé à faire le forcing pour une vaccination générale, voire obligatoire dans certains secteurs.


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

Confirmation que le variant Delta est très contaminant. Même si les autres indicateurs sont à la baisse, nous allons devoir subir cette contagion pendant longtemps...






...si le quota de Français réfractaire à la vaccination perdure !


----------



## Locke (15 Juillet 2021)

Chute éclair dans l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés ! Il faut y voir le fait que certains font le pont ou pas, on y verra plus clair en fin de semaine prochaine...






...l'indicateur des primovaccinés est enfin réactualisé. Vu les annonces de sanction et la ruée dans les centres de vaccination, cet indicateur risque de bondir dans les prochains jours.


----------



## Locke (16 Juillet 2021)

Sacré bon dans l'indicateur des contaminés, la peur de devoir se faire vacciner, allez savoir...


----------



## Locke (17 Juillet 2021)

Tous les indicateurs sont similaires à ceux d'hier ! Il est assez curieux que l'indicateur des primovaccinés ne soit pas mis à jour quotidiennement ?


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2021)

Il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu, l'année dernière la bride avait été lâchée pour les grandes vacances et bingo au retour des vacances, reconfinement. Avec les indicateurs qui remontent et le tollé de ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner, que va-t-il se passer ?






Le seul réconfort est le nombre de décès qui est au plus bas.


----------



## Locke (19 Juillet 2021)

Comme d'habitude les indicateurs d'un lundi sont toujours très bas et non significatifs...






...il faut attendre vendredi pour constater une aggravation ou pas.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2021)

Il y avait des informations qui circulaient en début d'après-midi par le gouvernement et il s'avère en effet que le variant Delta fait des ravages, il est tellement contagieux qu'aujourd'hui il y a 18.181 contaminés...






...quelles sont les directives que va prendre notre gouvernement ? A quoi va servir le pass sanitaire ? Au niveau chiffre des contaminés, cela représente une augmentation de 150 % en 1 semaine !


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2021)

Les nouveaux indicateurs sont affolants, en l'espace de 2 jours on rebascule comme au 15 mai, quelle régression, ce jour il y a 21 539 contaminés...






...comme il y a de la rébellion pour la vaccination, le gouvernement va-t-il décider un nouveau reconfinement ? Et pourtant la vaccination est la seule chose qui puisse éradiquer définitivement cette saloperie !


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2021)

Confirmation que tous les indicateurs sont en hausse sauf pour le nombre de décès qui reste stable et c'est une bonne chose...


----------



## Locke (23 Juillet 2021)

Tous les indicateurs continuent de monter et ce n'est franchement pas réjouissant ! D'ici lundi nous aurons surement franchi le cap des 6 millions de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2021)

Et ça ne s'arrange pas, ce jour il y a *22 767* contaminés...


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2021)

Petite baisse notable, sûrement dû au nouveau départ de vacances, il faudra attendre les chiffres de mardi...






...mais bon, je n'ai pas le sentiment que ça va s'arranger tout de suite.


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2021)

Comme d'habitude tous les indicateurs d'un lundi ne sont pas significatifs, mais nous frôlons les 6 millions de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2021)

Le cap des 6 millions de contaminés vient d'être franchi et malheureusement les indicateurs de ce jour confirment que cette saloperie de Covid 19 continue de nous pourrir la vie...


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2021)

Il va y avoir ce week-end un chassé-croisé de vacanciers, donc un flux important de Français circulant dans toute la France ! Les indicateurs d'hospitalisations et en soins intensifs ne cessent de grimper. La barre des 40 millions de primovaccinés est franchie_ (l'indicateur n'est pas à jour)_, mais ce n'est pas encore suffisant...


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs à la veille du grand chassé-croisé des vacanciers, il y a bien 41 millions de primovaccinés, mais seulement 34 millions de vaccinations complètes...


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2021)

Petite stagnation dans les indicateurs, mais ce qui est inquiétant est le nombre plus élevé de décès...






...et le fait que malgré le nombre de primovaccinés que cela n'enraye pas grand chose pour le moment !


----------



## Locke (31 Juillet 2021)

Les vacances ont commencé et les indicateurs ne bougent presque pas...






...il faudra attendre le retour à la maison des juilletistes pour voir s'ils bougeront notablement ou pas.


----------



## Locke (1 Août 2021)

Comme ce sont le début des vacances, les indicateurs sont légèrement en baisse...






...pour le moment !


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2021)

Rien d'anormal dans les indicateurs, les chiffres d'un lundi se ressemblent tous du fait qu'il n'y a pas de tests faits le dimanche...


----------



## Locke (3 Août 2021)

La Martinique et la Guadeloupe repassent en confinement, à la Réunion c'est fait depuis samedi, en Corse c'est le plan blanc et dans l'hexagone ce sera quand ?






Et malheureusement les indicateurs parlent d'eux-mêmes !


----------



## Locke (4 Août 2021)

Jour après jour, les indicateurs remontent alors que la vaccination est accessible pour tous...


----------



## Locke (5 Août 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs, ce qui est navrant est le peu d'engouement pour la vaccination...


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2021)

Ce week-end il y a encore une grosse vague de vacanciers en partance, les indicateurs ne bougent quasiment pas...






...mais 83% des personnes hospitalisées fin juillet n'étaient pas vaccinées.


----------



## Locke (7 Août 2021)

Que dire ? Les juilletistes sont revenus, les aoutiens sont partis, mais rien ne change dans les indicateurs...


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2021)

Comme il y a eu un gros départ de vacanciers ce week-end, petite baisse dans les indicateurs, mais pas autant que l'on pouvait espérer...


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2021)

Les indicateurs d'un lundi ne changent quasiment pas semaine après semaine, mais somme toute assez élevés si on tient compte du taux de primovaccinés et vaccinés...


----------



## Locke (10 Août 2021)

Il faut bien imaginer qu'il y a beaucoup de monde en vacances et les indicateurs ne font qu'augmenter à tous les niveaux...


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2021)

Qui dans le gouvernement va taper du poing sur la table ? Comme l'année précédente on lâche la bride pour les grandes vacances et voilà le résultat...


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2021)

Légère accalmie dans les indicateurs, nous sommes à la veille d'un week-end d'un chassé-croisé des vacanciers et il faudra attendre la fin de la semaine prochaine pour avoir un état des lieux plus précis...


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs à l'approche du 15 août, en fait le cap de plus de 20 000 contaminés par jour dure depuis le 23 juillet...


----------



## Locke (14 Août 2021)

Que dire, hormis le fait que les indicateurs restent malheureusement constants ? La Martinique, Guadeloupe et la Réunion sont reparties pour un reconfinement...






...et il s'avère que 95 % des Français hospitalisés en soins intensifs ne sont pas vaccinés !


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2021)

Peu de changement, hormis les indicateurs du nombre d'hospitalisations et des soins intensifs...






...le gouvernement espère 5 millions de primovaccinés d'ici la fin du mois d'août, mais comme il y a des réfractaires, quand ce chiffre sera-t-il atteint ?


----------



## Locke (16 Août 2021)

Les indicateurs d'un lundi ne changent pas, il est navrant de constater que le nombre de décès et d'hospitalisations sont à la hausse...


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2021)

Dans 2 semaines, c'est la fin des vacances et la rentrée des classes, les indicateurs ne sont toujours pas optimistes. Il y a encore trop de décès, c'est désolant...


----------



## Locke (18 Août 2021)

Peu de changements dans les indicateurs, ils sont identiques à ceux d'hier et le nombre de décès est vraiment trop élevé...






...en France, il est fait état de 46.714.974 personnes ayant reçu au moins une injection _(soit 69,3% de la population)_ et 39.789.184 personnes ayant reçu les 2 injections _(soit 58,9% de la population)_.


----------



## Locke (19 Août 2021)

Même s'il y a une petite baisse dans les indicateurs, ce n'est toujours pas réjouissant et toujours avec un nombre élevé de décès...






...le coté paradoxal est qu'hier il y a eu un record de tests dépassant les 6 millions en une journée, j'aurais préféré que ce soit 6 millions de primovaccinés !


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2021)

Depuis le 23 juillet, nous n'arrivons pas en dessous des 20 000 contaminés, le dernier indicateur est de 22 319 !


----------



## Locke (21 Août 2021)

Très peu de changement dans les indicateurs depuis hier, hormis celui des hospitalisations...


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2021)

Comme il y a encore une rentrée de vacanciers ce week-end, pour un dimanche les indicateurs sont en légère baisse...






...nous verrons bien en fin de semaine prochaine ce qu'il en sera avec l'imminence de la rentrée scolaire.


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2021)

Les indicateurs d'un lundi se ressemblent semaine après semaine et ne sont pas très significatifs ! Ce qui est plus intéressant est que le nombre de primovaccinés ne cesse de s'accroître...






...sur le fond, les Français cèdent plus dans la facilité pour avoir accès à certains secteurs que par civisme, du moins c'est mon point de vue.


----------



## Locke (24 Août 2021)

A une semaine de la rentrée des classes, il semblerait que beaucoup de monde soit rentré, les indicateurs sont bien remontés...






...et malheureusement le nombre de décès est bien trop élevé !


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2021)

Très peu de changements dans les indicateurs, pour les Antilles la rentrée scolaire ne se fera que le 13 septembre...






...le nombre de primovaccinés de ce jour est de 167 257, bien loin des plus des 400 000 d'il y a 2 semaines !


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2021)

Petite baisse sensible pour ce jeudi, mais il ne faut pas se réjouir, car le nombre de 110 décès est attristant...






...de plus la semaine dernière ce sont quasiment 6 millions de tests PCR qui ont été réalisés, j'aurais préféré que ce soit des vaccinations !


----------



## Locke (27 Août 2021)

Je ne suis pas encore convaincu de cette lente descente dans les indicateurs, du fait que tout le monde n'est pas encore rentré de vacances...






...j'ai le sentiment qu'il faudra attendre le 15 septembre pour avoir un état des lieux précis.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2021)

Comme c'est un week-end de retour de vacances, je ne me fie pas aux indicateurs de ce jour...






...nous verrons bien mardi ce qu'il est en est réellement.


----------



## Locke (29 Août 2021)

Ce ne sera que mon point de vue, mais je ne suis pas enclin à me fier aux indicateurs de ces derniers jours..






...c'est un ressenti et j'espère me tromper.


----------



## Locke (30 Août 2021)

Pour un lundi, rien d'inhabituel dans les indicateurs, le nombre de contaminés se situant toujours entre 3000 et 5000...






...le nombre de décès journalier est toujours trop élevé. Comme espéré par le gouvernement, le cap des 50 millions de primovaccinés ne sera pas atteint d'ici le 31 août !


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2021)

Léger mieux pour ce mardi, il y a moins d'hospitalisation, pourvu que ça dure, mais le nombre de décès est toujours très élevé...


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2021)

Allez, un petit peu d'optimiste, cela faisait longtemps que l'indicateur des contaminés n'avait pas été aussi bas...






...mais le taux de vaccination n'évolue pas beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2021)

Tous les indicateurs continuent leur lente régression, par contre celui des décès est malheureusement toujours élevé...


----------



## Locke (3 Septembre 2021)

Pourvu que les nouveaux variants ne viennent pas semer la zizanie, sinon ça devient encourageant, sauf le taux de primovaccinés qui ne progresse pas beaucoup...


----------



## Locke (4 Septembre 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs et la barre des 50 millions de primovaccinés n'est pas encore franchie...






...comme tous les indicateurs journaliers ne sont pas tous actualisés, il se peut que ce cap soit franchi ?


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

Depuis une semaine, le nombre de contaminés est en très nette baisse, par contre les autres restent malheureusement stables...


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2021)

Les indicateurs d'un lundi sont toujours très bas et habituels, cela n'était pas arrivé depuis bien longtemps. Malheureusement, le nombre de décès journalier est toujours trop élevé...


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2021)

Le cap des 50 millions de primovaccinés n'est pas encore franchi ! Qu'il est difficile de revenir à une vie normale sans barrières…






...et l'indicateur des contaminés remonte !


----------



## Locke (8 Septembre 2021)

Depuis 18 mois que dure cette pandémie, même avec quasiment 50 millions de primovaccinés, personne n'est à même de dire ou de prévoir quand nous retrouverons une vie normale...


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2021)

Les indicateurs repartent à la baisse malgré un taux de vaccination qui est à la peine. Le nombre de 100 décès par jour est toujours trop élevé...


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2021)

Même si les indicateurs sont dans une phase descendante avec moins d'admissions en réa et moins d'hospitalisations, un retour à la normale semble encore très loin...






...le taux de vaccination journalier est toujours très bas. Difficile de convaincre les réfractaires alors que cela nous permettrait d'en sortir plus vite !


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs, hormis celui des décès qui est une bonne nouvelle...


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2021)

Que dire ? Les indicateurs continuent de baisser, sommes-nous dans la bonne voie ? Il faudra encore attendre pour le savoir...






...mais quand ?


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2021)

Pour un lundi, rien d'inhabituel dans les indicateurs qui sont assez bas, voire plus bas que d'habitude. Le nombre d'hospitalisations et admissions sont par contre en très nette baisse, c'est très encourageant...


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2021)

Si les indicateurs sont bien dans une pente descendante, le taux de primovaccinés n'évolue que très peu ainsi que le nombre de décès qui reste toujours élevé...


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2021)

Pas de grosse évolution, tous les indicateurs stagnent et celui des primovaccnés est comme à l'arrêt...


----------



## Locke (16 Septembre 2021)

Il y a 18 mois nous avons eu notre premier confinement du 17 mars au 11 mai 2020, la bride a été lâchée pour les grandes vacances, il y eut un retour de bâton à la rentrée 2020 avec une flambée dans tous les indicateurs. Même motif, même punition, nouveau confinement du 30 octobre au 15 décembre 2020 ! Et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, à force de trop lâcher la bride, troisième confinement du 3 avril au 3 mai 2021.

Si en apparence les indicateurs semblent s'améliorer, comme il y a des réfractaires pour se faire vacciner, nous allons traîner un bon moment cette saloperie de coronavirus.


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2021)

Le cap des 50 millions de primovaccinés n'est toujours pas atteint, les médias disent le contraire, mais les chiffres officiels n'ont pas été corrigés ! Les indicateurs bougent peu, même s'ils descendent légèrement la bataille sera encore longue...


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2021)

Tous les indicateurs baissent, le seuil des 5000 contaminés souhaité par le gouvernement est encore loin, toujours pas de mise à jour pour l'indicateur des primovaccinés, puisque le gouvernement annonce que le seuil des 50 millions est franchi...


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2021)

Il y avait très, très longtemps que les indicateurs n'avaient pas été aussi bas. Pourvu que ça dure pour que l'on jette les masques...


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2021)

Comme tous les lundis, on ne peut pas se fier aux indicateurs annoncés étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de tests faits le dimanche...






...depuis 6 jours, l'indicateur des primovaccinés n'a pas été modifié alors que le cap des 50 millions a été franchi depuis 3 jours !


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2021)

Si les indicateurs sont à la baisse, celui des décès est franchement à la hausse et le gouvernement continue de ne pas mettre à jour l'indicateur des primovaccinés...


----------



## Locke (22 Septembre 2021)

Tous les indicateurs continuent dans le sens descendant, ce qui est une très bonne chose. Espérons que la bride ne soit pas une nouvelle fois lâchée trop tôt. Sinon, le gouvernement diffuse les chiffres complets auprès des médias en avouant que certains, suite à un problème technique, ne le sont pas sur leur site...


----------



## Locke (23 Septembre 2021)

Pour le coup, tous les indicateurs sont mis à jour. Pas de miracle, ça ne fait que descendre que très lentement, malheureusement ça va encore durer un bon moment. Je m'attendais à un taux de primovaccinés plus élevé, mais non...


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2021)

Un retour à la vie normale pleine et entière est encore très loin, bien sûr que les indicateurs baissent, mais c'est quand même extrêmement lent. Il n'y a eu que 45000 vaccinations, c'est bien trop peu par jour...


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2021)

Petite stagnation dans les indicateurs et il est fort dommage de constater qu'il y a autant de contaminés quotidiennement...


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2021)

Fin de semaine sous la barre des 5000 contaminés par jour, cela faisait des mois que cela n'était pas arrivé. Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2021)

Il est habituel pour un lundi de voir l'indicateur des contaminés très bas, ce qui ne change pas, ce sont les autres indicateurs toujours trop élevés...


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2021)

Si tous les indicateurs restent stables, il y a celui du nombre de contaminés journalier qui est reparti dans une nette hausse...


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2021)

Les indicateurs se stabilisent, sauf celui des contaminés qui est toujours au-dessus de 5000. Les tests de dépistage vont devenir payants à partir du 15 octobre, mais est-ce que ce sera suffisant pour inciter à se faire vacciner ?


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2021)

Très peu de changements dans les indicateurs, la situation globale est stable. Il y a encore trop peu de vaccinations, peut-être qu'après le 15 octobre avec la suppression des tests gratuits que ça incitera les récalcitrants ?


----------



## Locke (1 Octobre 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs par rapport à hier ! D'un côté il y a encore les réfractaires à la vaccination, de l'autre côté la Sécurité Sociale qui incite à la 3e dose pour ceux qui sont concernés...






...et le peuvent. Période assez boiteuse en ce début d'Automne.


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2021)

Que c'est long, que c'est long, pour revenir à vie normale sans masques...






...le plus navrant est toujours ce nombre journalier de décès !


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2021)

Il faut remonter il y a 1 an pour retrouver les mêmes chiffres dans les indicateurs...






...mais comme rien n'est encore gagné, il faut espérer que cette fin d'année se déroule sans un nouveau pic de contamination.


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2021)

Comme tous les lundis, les indicateurs sont très bas, je m'attendais à mieux...






...mais il y a encore trop de décès !


----------



## Locke (5 Octobre 2021)

Malheureusement il ne faut pas attendre très longtemps pour voir l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés remonter...


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2021)

Les indicateurs ne bougent quasiment pas, le taux de vaccination journalier reste toujours très bas, il y a toujours trop de décès...






...et le gouvernement penche de plus en plus pour une 3e dose !


----------



## Locke (7 Octobre 2021)

La stagnation est de mise dans tous les indicateurs, le gouvernement reste sur sa position de rendre payant le test de dépistage. Espérons que ça incite à la vaccination de tous...


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2021)

Peu de changement dans les indicateurs, voire aucun, et la date butoir du 15 octobre qui rendra les tests de dépistage payant est dans 7 jours...


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2021)

Tous les indicateurs ne bougent quasiment plus depuis 6 jours. Nous allons entrer dans une période transitoire à partir du 15 octobre avec la levée des tests de dépistage gratuits et le 23 octobre ce sera le début des vacances scolaires...






...espérons qu'il n'y aura pas de nouvelle vague à la reprise scolaire ?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2021)

Une fin de semaine dans les indicateurs que l'on n'avait pas rencontrés depuis bien longtemps...






...ce qui me fait plaisir est de constater que le nombre de décès continue de diminuer.


----------



## Locke (11 Octobre 2021)

Les indicateurs sont habituels depuis des mois pour un lundi, par contre le nombre de décès augmente...


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

Quand on pense que cela se stabilise, on tombe de haut, du moins moi. Le 15 octobre, c'est la fin du dépistage gratuit. Alors, est-ce que les indicateurs repartiront à la hausse ou pas, vu qu'il y a toujours autant de réfractaires à la vaccination ?


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2021)

Toujours pas d'amélioration notable et le taux de vaccination reste toujours extrêmement bas...


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2021)

Aucune évolution dans les indicateurs qui font du sur place. Depuis plus de 18 mois, tous les jours il y a des décès et c'est navrant...


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2021)

Aie, aie, aie, en France on a un mal fou à se débarrasser de cette saloperie, le taux de positivité repart à la hausse, ce n'est pas bon signe...







...comme les tests de dépistage sont devenus payants depuis aujourd'hui, ça n'incite pas plus les réfractaires à se faire vacciner !


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2021)

Et c'est reparti pour faire le yo-yo, il y avait longtemps que le nombre de décès n'avait pas été aussi bas...


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2021)

Comme les tests de dépistage sont devenus payants, est-ce que l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés par jour est fiable ? Sinon, le nombre de décès est très bas...






...et beaucoup ont oublié le travail de tous les jours du personnel médical !


----------



## Locke (18 Octobre 2021)

Rien de bien nouveau dans les indicateurs d'un lundi, par contre le nombre de décès remonte...


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2021)

Peu de changement malgré la suppression des tests de dépistage gratuit ! Le taux de vaccination est vraiment à la peine et celui du taux de positivité remonte...


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2021)

Vaccinations ou pas, tests de dépistage ou pas, les indicateurs restent toujours très haut...


----------



## Locke (21 Octobre 2021)

Les vacances scolaires commencent vendredi soir, les indicateurs remontent, espérons qu'il n'y ait pas de 5e vague...






...car les enfants de moins de 12 ans ne sont pas encore assujettis à la vaccination.


----------



## Locke (22 Octobre 2021)

Il y a de quoi rester perplexe du fait que les tests de dépistage ne sont plus gratuits, mais l'indicateur des cas confirmés ne fait qu'augmenter alors qu'il semblerait logique qu'il baisse...


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2021)

Fin de semaine un peu bizarre, le nombre d'hospitalisations ainsi que celui des admissions en soins intensifs augmentent. Le taux de vaccination n'évolue que très peu...


----------



## Locke (24 Octobre 2021)

Confirmation que cette fin de semaine est un peu bizarre, même si l'indicateur des contaminés fléchit un peu...


----------



## Locke (25 Octobre 2021)

Rien de particulier pour un lundi, surtout pour l'indicateur des contaminés...


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2021)

Les indicateurs sont stables sauf celui du nombre de contaminations journalières qui n'arrive à redescendre...






...et ce n'est que le début des vacances scolaires !


----------



## Locke (27 Octobre 2021)

Aucun changement notable dans tous les indicateurs et pourtant les tests de dépistage sont payants...


----------



## Locke (28 Octobre 2021)

Il n'y a aucun recul dans les indicateurs, jour après jour on espère en sortir définitivement et malgré la vaccination le chemin est encore long...


----------



## Locke (29 Octobre 2021)

J'espère me tromper, mais ne serions-nous pas dans une nouvelle vague épidémique ? Les indicateurs ne baissant pas, c'est un peu inquiétant...


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2021)

Il y a bien un rebond épidémique et ce n'est pas du tout encourageant pour les fêtes de fin d'année...






...Espérons que notre gouvernement ne promulgue pas un mini confinement pour les fêtes ?


----------



## Locke (31 Octobre 2021)

Il y a une apparente accalmie, mais pour combien de temps ? L'indicateur des vaccinations n'évolue que très lentement...


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2021)

Aucun changement dans les indicateurs d'un lundi, mais le taux de positivité augmente et le gouvernement s'inquiète d'une nouvelle vague.






NB : les chiffres ont été diffusés tardivement.


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2021)

Les chiffres de ce mardi peuvent être considérés comme ceux d'un lundi, comme le 1er novembre est un jour férié, il n'y a qu'un minimum de tests réalisés, demain ou y verrons plus clair...


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2021)

Les tests sont devenus payants, non ?
Pas sûr que ça reflette la réalité…


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Les tests sont devenus payants, non ?
> Pas sûr que ça reflette la réalité…


Oui, je l'ai déjà mentionné, mais il n'y a pas de tests faits les dimanches et jours fériés.


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2021)

Et voilà la mauvaise nouvelle avec les indicateurs qui repartent dans une hausse élevée avec le retour du port du masque dans les écoles dans 39 départements...







...nous nous prévoyons une très mauvaise fin d'année avec cette reprise épidémique. D'autres pays européens constatent aussi cette reprise !


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2021)

Il y a bien eu une reprise épidémique, les indicateurs ne trompent et la rentrée scolaire va peut-être encore modifier la donne pour la fin d'année si cela en reste en l'état...


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2021)

Faible fléchissement dans l'indicateur des contaminés, mais pas dans celui des hospitalisations...






...le gouvernement s'inquiète fortement, Gabriel Attal mentionne que Emmanuel Macron s'exprimera dans les jours prochains !

*Edit :* Emmanuel Macron s'exprimera mardi soir


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2021)

Il y a bien une reprise épidémique d'où l'inquiétude de notre gouvernement qui annonce déjà des restrictions pour les stations de ski avec le port du masque obligatoire...






...il y aura certainement d'autres modifications à venir.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2021)

Confirmation qu'il y a bien eu une reprise épidémique et l'indicateur des hospitalisations ne redescend pas ou très peu...


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2021)

Les indicateurs d'un lundi ne sont jamais représentatifs, ce qui est inquiétant est l'indicateur du nombre d'hospitalisations qui ne fait qu'augmenter...


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2021)

Il n'y a pas de mystère, il y a bien une cinquième vague de contamination puisque notre cher Emmanuel Macron impose pour une certaine tranche d'âge un troisième rappel pour prolonger le Pass Sanitaire...






...et le taux de contamination est très rapide !


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2021)

La 5ème vague est bien là et qui est aussi présente dans les autres pays européens. Tant qu'il restera des réfractaires à la vaccination, cette situation peut durer des années...






...on commence déjà par casser les pieds aux plus anciens pour un 3éme rappel, mais Quid des réfractaires ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2021)

Malheureusement aucun changement dans les indicateurs, cette 5ème vague est bien présente...






...cette fin d'année s'annonce encore une fois tourmentée !


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2021)

L'indicateur des cas confirmés n'est pas significatif, le 11 novembre étant un jour férié, il n'y a que dans une structure hospitalière que les tests de dépistage sont réalisés...






...les chiffres des indicateurs du mardi 16 novembre seront plus représentatifs.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2021)

Il faut croire que le vendredi 12 fut récupéré sous forme de pont de fin de semaine pour que certains aillent se faire tester, car l'indicateur des contaminés monte en flèche. La 5e vague est bien présente...






...et les chiffres flambent aussi dans les pays européens. Triste fin d'année !


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2021)

Peu de changements dans les indicateurs, celui des primovaccinés est à l'arrêt depuis mercredi 10...


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2021)

Le nombre de décès repart à la hausse ainsi que celui des hospitalisations...






...c'est un lundi comme on n'en a pas connu depuis longtemps !


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2021)

Au vu des chiffres qui s'affolent dans le mauvais sens, que va décider notre gouvernement ? Allons-nous vers un nouveau reconfinement, le port du masque obligatoire à l'extérieur ?






Nous en saurons peut-être plus si dans les jours prochains la situation s’aggrave !


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2021)

Motus et bouche cousue, rien ne filtre du côté du gouvernement, malgré des indicateurs qui continuent de grimper ! En sachant qu'un test est devenu payant, quels seraient les chiffres si cela était resté gratuit ?






On nous incite à une 3e dose, à quand la 4e, la 5e, etc ?


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2021)

Si l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés a très peu bougé, ce n'est pas la même chose pour les indicateurs des hospitalisations et des admissions en soins critiques...






...plus de 50 % de ces admissions sont des adultes non vaccinées !


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> ...plus de 50 % de ces admissions sont des adultes non vaccinées !


Heureusement, sinon quel intérêt de se faire vacciner…


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2021)

Tous les départements français sont repassés au-dessus du seuil minimal de contamination que souhaitait le gouvernement, ce dernier recommande maintenant un rappel d'une 3e dose pour les plus de 40 ans...






...en attendant, il y a toujours plus de 5 millions de français non vaccinés qui inclut les réfractaires.


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2021)

A quasiment un mois des fêtes de fin d'année, il est inquiétant de constater que les indicateurs continuent de grimper et le gouvernement français continue de ne rien dire...


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2021)

Une fin de semaine avec très peu de changements dans les indicateurs...


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2021)

Ce lundi n'est pas comme un autre, car cela faisait longtemps que le cap des 5000 contaminés n'avait pas été franchi...


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2021)

Cette 5e vague est bien présente et très virulente, l'indicateur des contaminés est affolant ! Si les tests étaient restés gratuits, je ne doute pas un seul instant que ce chiffre serait le double...






...demain le gouvernement statuera sur les prochaines protections. Il y a encore quasiment 6 millions de Français qui ne sont pas vaccinés ou ne veulent pas ! Il semblerait que les mesures dans les écoles reprennent avec des restrictions plus draconiennes.


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2021)

En gros on a 1 million de vaccinés (au moins primo vaccinés) de plus sur un mois. Pas mal quand même…
Après, sur les 67 millions, je ne sais pas combien sont éligibles à la vaccination


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2021)

Clap de fin pour le graphique habituel, le gouvernement est sidérant, maintenant plus d'indicateurs détaillés. Auparavant en allant ici... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ion-de-la-covid-19-en-france-et-dans-le-monde ...on avait un état résumé comme dans les copies écrans précédentes.

Maintenant, impossible d'avoir un résumé global bien plus parlant, il faut se débrouiller avec la tonne de renvois et choisir sa région. Ben oui, maintenant il faut cacher cette maladie honteuse aux yeux de tous les Français !

Bref, pour avoir un état des lieux précis, il faut utiliser le 13e lien de la 1er réponse qui est celui-ci... https://mapthenews.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/5df19abcf8714bc590a3b143e14a548c









Le souci est que ce sont les chiffres de la veille !

*Edit :* les chiffres sont bien ceux du 24 novembre


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2021)

C'est vraiment complètement débile de changer de site.
Quel intérêt ? Pas celui qui est (?) poursuivi…


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> C'est vraiment complètement débile de changer de site.
> Quel intérêt ? Pas celui qui est (?) poursuivi…


Ce n'est pas moi qui change de site, relis. Auparavant en allant ici...
- https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr
...un clic sur *En savoir plus *nous amenait sur les informations globales ainsi que le graphique générique des précédentes copies écrans. Maintenant, un clic sur *En savoir plus* nous renvoie là...
- https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ion-de-la-covid-19-en-france-et-dans-le-monde
...où est le graphique habituel ? Nulle part, à nous de jongler avec des informations dont on se fiche !


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi qui change de site, relis. Auparavant en allant ici...
> - https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr
> ...un clic sur *En savoir plus *nous amenait sur les informations globales ainsi que le graphique générique des précédentes copies écrans. Maintenant, un clic sur *En savoir plus* nous renvoie là...
> - https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ion-de-la-covid-19-en-france-et-dans-le-monde
> ...où est le graphique habituel ? Nulle part, à nous de jongler avec des informations dont on se fiche !


Euh, en aucun cas je n'ai pu suggérer que ce soit toi l'initiateur de ce changement débile.
Toi aussi relis moi…

Je trouve que c'est débile de le faire (et encore une fois, à moins que tu ne nous caches des choses, ce n'est pas toi qui l'a décidé).
On avait un indicateur simple et là un truc à la mord moi le *****


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Euh, en aucun cas je n'ai pu suggérer que ce soit toi l'initiateur de ce changement débile.


OK, j'ai corrigé ma dernière réponse avec les chiffres du 24 novembre


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2021)

La justification du gouvernement d'une nouvelle présentation qui n'en est pas une... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...que-france-pour-suivre-l-epidemie-de-covid-19 ...le souci que seul le chiffre du nombre des contaminés est à la date du jour, le reste au bon vouloir du gouvernement !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2021)

moi je vais sur https://covidtracker.fr/


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> La justification du gouvernement d'une nouvelle présentation qui n'en est pas une... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...que-france-pour-suivre-l-epidemie-de-covid-19 ...le souci que seul le chiffre du nombre des contaminés est à la date du jour, le reste au bon vouloir du gouvernement !



"En raison d’un mouvement de grève de SOS Médecins, les indicateurs sont à interpréter avec prudence"

Vive la France !



Powerdom a dit:


> moi je vais sur https://covidtracker.fr/


Moi, je m’en fout.


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 25 novembre 2021...*

Il faut se rabattre ailleurs que sur le site officiel du gouvernement pour avoir l'intégralité des indicateurs que nous avions auparavant.


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 26 novembre 2021...*

Là encore, si besoin est les indicateurs confirment que cette 5e vague est bien présente. De plus, il faudrait maintenant faire très attention sur le dernier variant recensé qui est très fulgurant au niveau propagation...


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 27 novembre 2021...*

Le variant Delta a vraiment une propagation fulgurante. Quand sera-t-il avec le variant Omicron ?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 28 novembre 2021...*

Peu de changements, nous verrons bien dans 3 semaines au vu de l'affluence pour la vaccination et le rappel de la 3e dose quel sera le niveau des indicateurs...


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 29 novembre 2021...*

Rien d'inhabituel dans les indicateurs d'un lundi...






...par contre le nombre des décès est plus inquiétant.


----------



## Invité (29 Novembre 2021)

On a plus le nombre de vaccinés.
La raison du changement de lien ?


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> La raison du changement de lien ?


J'ai déjà mentionné pourquoi, officiellement cela a toujours été ici... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ion-de-la-covid-19-en-france-et-dans-le-monde ...alors amuse-toi à chercher, alors qu'auparavant tout était regroupé dans un graphique !


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2021)

Je m'exprime toujours mal…
Est-ce que le nombre de vaccinés qui ne croît plus guère est la raison du changement de lien sur lequel on avait bien toutes les infos ? Changement de lien dont tu n'es pas responsable


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Je m'exprime toujours mal…
> Est-ce que le nombre de vaccinés qui ne croît plus guère est la raison du changement de lien sur lequel on avait bien toutes les infos ? Changement de lien dont tu n'es pas responsable


Le souci est que le site ou je récupère les données ne met pas à jour à l'instant T toutes les informations. Donc, pour le 28 dans ce panneau...





...c'est bien présent, mais toujours rien pour hier le 29. De plus, le gouvernement ne met pas à jour tous les indicateurs. Tu sais après 21 heures j'ai une vie et donc plus d'informatique avant le lendemain.


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2021)

Bah dommage, ça m'évitait de le faire…  
(Smiley, humour. Je vais préciser maintenant, j'ai compris que je n'étais vraiment pas clair à l'écrit…)

Merci pour le boulot !


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 30 novembre 2021...*

L'indicateur du nombre de contaminés devient très inquiétant ! Ce que l'on ne sait pas, est-ce que ce sont des personnes non vaccinées ou des vaccinés qui se font de nouveau dépister ? Comme beaucoup sont prêts à tout pour conserver valide leur passe sanitaire, on peut tout supposer...


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 1er décembre 2021...*

Confirmation que ce variant Delta est bien plus contagieux et malheureusement plus rapide que nous ne nous l'imaginions...






Quand sera-t-il avec le variant Omicron ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 2 décembre 2021...*

Peu de changements dans tous les indicateurs, tous les jours il y a des décès et c'est vraiment navrant...


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 3 décembre 2021...*

Que dire, sinon qu'à 22 jours de Noël que c'est vraiment inquiétant, de mon point de vue. A quel niveau seront les indicateurs à la veille de Noël ?


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 4 décembre 2021...*

Il y a 1 an jour pour jour il n'y avait que *11221* contaminés ? Le gouvernement continue d'estimer que tout va bien pour les fêtes de fin d'année ! Le passe sanitaire est-il vraiment utile ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2021)

*Les chiffres du 5 décembre 2021...*

Une fin de semaine avec une petite baisse du nombre de contaminés. Il va falloir attendre les chiffres des indicateurs du mardi 7 décembre qui seront plus parlants ou pas...


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2021)

Pas encore de chiffres sur les indicateurs, mais à 19 heures le gouvernement français va faire une annonce surprise. Est-ce que ça concernera de nouvelles dispositions pour les écoles, les fêtes de fin d'année ? La suite plus tard...


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2021)

Par défaut, les chiffres d'un lundi sont ceux corrigés du dimanche, or là, l'indicateur des contaminés devient si élevé en égard des jours précédents que le gouvernement ne pouvait pas faire autrement que cette conférence de presse inopinée. Hormis la fermeture des discothèques, aucune mesure spéciale pour les fêtes de fin d'année ! Le gouvernement se base peut-être sur le fait que le taux de vaccination du 3e rappel sera suffisant pour endiguer la Covid19 ?






On oublie souvent les chiffres dans leur globalité, mais pour rappel...

260 millions de contaminés dans le Monde
61 millions de contaminés en Europe
5 millions de décès dans le Monde
1 million de décès en Europe
...ces chiffres sont arrondis à leur valeur inférieure.

En France, au 6 décembre il y a eu 113199 décès !


----------



## Locke (7 Décembre 2021)

Comme pressenti, l'indicateur des contaminés est monté en flèche et je pense que ce n'est pas fini...






...le nombre de décès augmente et c'est désolant !


----------



## Locke (8 Décembre 2021)

L'indicateur des contaminés continue de grimper, celui des décès redescend, mais franchement je me demande si la 3e dose va endiguer cette contamination ? Il y a peu de retours sur l'efficacité des 3 vaccins que l'on connaît dans le Monde ?






Que dire du chiffre diffusé sur le site officiel du gouvernement, je suis perplexe ?


----------



## Locke (9 Décembre 2021)

Sensible baisse dans tous les indicateurs, mais ce n'est pas pour autant rassurant...






...et hier les chiffres du site officiel du gouvernement étaient bien faux !


----------



## Locke (10 Décembre 2021)

Alors a 21 heures ce soir, aucun chiffre fourni par le gouvernement. De plus, il paraît que la nouvelle présentation est plus claire...






...sauf que la mise à jour des autres indicateurs est à son bon vouloir. Quand on voit les dates, autant ne pas nous informer !


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2021)

Ce matin à 8 heures, toujours aucune réactualisation des indicateurs, la dernière date du 9 décembre 2021.


----------



## Diaoulic (11 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> L'indicateur des contaminés continue de grimper, celui des décès redescend, mais franchement je me demande si la 3e dose va endiguer cette contamination ? Il y a peu de retours sur l'efficacité des 3 vaccins que l'on connaît dans le Monde ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 248585
> 
> ...


malheureusement, avec le variant "Delta", le vaccin n'est que peu efficace concernant sa transmition, en revanche on voit bien que le ratio cas confirmés/ entrées en réa ou décès est bien plus faible que l'hivers dernier, ce qui est le but principal


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2021)

Toujours aucune mise à jour sur le site officiel du gouvernement, les derniers chiffres sont ceux-ci avec une toute petite baisse dans l'indicateur des contaminés, mais malheureusement encore trop de décès...


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2021)

Petite baisse dans les indicateurs des contaminés et des décès, mais ce rappel de la 3e dose sera-t-il efficace pour enrayer cette propagation qui rappelle celle de la 2e vague ?


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2021)

Il semblerait que le rappel de la 3e dose commence à produire son effet, mais il faudra encore beaucoup de temps pour en mesurer les résultats...


----------



## Locke (13 Décembre 2021)

Ce chiffre bas de l'indicateur des contaminés est habituel pour un lundi, mais néanmoins très élevé, c'est le double de tous les lundis précédents...






...malheureusement le nombre de décès est désolant.


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2021)

Si la campagne de rappel de la 3e dose bat son plein et que le gouvernement s'en félicite, le problème est que l'indicateur des contaminés est à son plus haut niveau depuis des mois ! Il faut remonter au 24 mars 2021 pour avoir cette même envolée...







...le pic le plus élevé était en date du 4 avril 2021 avec 66794 contaminés !

Le gouvernement a toujours un train de retard pour diffuser les chiffres complets, donc le 13 décembre le nombre de vaccinés était de...




...mais ça reste toujours flou !


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2021)

Quand on pense que les tests sont devenus payants et que l'indicateur des contaminés continue de flamber tous les jours, il y aurait combien de contaminés si les tests étaient restés gratuits ? Vu la vitesse de propagation du variant Omicron, faut-il s'attendre à de nouvelles mesures pour les fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2021)

Vu que Verrand attends 4000 réa d'ici la fin d'année, c'est pas à exclure… 
Le Ro avance bien lui aussi !


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on pense que les tests sont devenus payants


Je n'ai jamais vu autant de monde au barnum de dépistage de la pharmacie du coin. Les tests sont peut-être payants mais les non-vaccinés veulent le rester on dirait, et un test coute moins cher qu'un faux pass, sans parler des conséquences judiciaires si tu te fais gauler. Et comme les vacances c'est à la fin de la semaine, ceic explique peut-être cela.


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2021)

Ce soir commence les vacances scolaires et dans 8 jours débute les fêtes de fin d'année, avec autant de contaminés journaliers, que va proposer le gouvernement, puisque ce vendredi est prévu une réunion ? J'ai le sentiment que cette saloperie de Covid19 avec ses variants va nous pourrir la vie pendant des années !


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2021)

Fin de semaine sous tension avec des indicateurs toujours très élevés. C'est le début des vacances scolaires, il faudra attendre début janvier pour avoir un état des lieux précis. Les Français en vacances risquant peu ou pas envie de se faire tester pour ne pas se gâcher les fêtes, allez savoir ?


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2021)

Pas de miracle en cette fin de semaine, les indicateurs sont semblables à ceux de la vieille...






...il y a quand même un peu moins de décès.


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2021)

Comme c'est le début des vacances scolaires, est-ce vraiment le reflet d'une fin de semaine avec un taux très élevé de contaminés ? Nous verrons bien mardi et jusqu'à jeudi prochain ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Locke (20 Décembre 2021)

Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis un an ? Sur le fond pas grand chose au niveau des indicateurs...

Le 20 décembre 2020...





Le 20 décembre 2021...





En 2020 les fêtes de fin d'année étaient sous restriction, cette année le gouvernement ne dit rien de particulier ou si peu ! Est-ce que nous serions si habitués que ça pour de nouveau lâcher la bride alors que le variant Omicron fait des ravages ?


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2021)

Du jamais vu, il y a 6 fois plus de contaminés ce jour qu'il y a 1 an et aucune restriction n'est évoquée ! La vaccination est une chose, mais il n'y a aucun garde-fou de prévu, en sachant le variant Omicron à un taux de propagation ultra rapide, ou allons-nous ?






Il ne faut pas oublier que les tests de dépistage ne sont plus gratuits, donc les indicateurs ne sont peut-être pas très justes et en adéquation avec la réalité.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Décembre 2021)

Salut à tous,
Existe-t-il des chiffres concernant la proportion de vaccinés (1, 2, 3 dose(s)) ou de non-vaccinés parmi les décès en France ?

Sans transition : les chiffres français sont assez alarmants, et depuis plusieurs mois, comparativement à d'autres pays de population comparable (disons, entre 40 et 80 millions d'hab.), dont certains ne respectent pas la moindre mesure sanitaire. Deux pistes d'analyse selon moi :
1. La diffusion et les conséquences du virus (et de ses variants) sont effectivement plus importantes en France, pour des raisons qu'il faudrait cerner (flux de populations, récurrence de "clusters", soins inadaptés, disponibilité des traitements, etc.).
2. Certains pays ne jouent pas le jeu et communiquent de faux chiffres (ou jouent avec la terminologie pour déformer la réalité des chiffres).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

PS : Comme vous le voyez, je m'interroge sans a priori, conscient aussi de ma méconnaissance et de l'épidémiologie et de l'actualité française. Je suis donc loin de vouloir inciter à des débats et des réponses partisanes ou agressives. J'ai posé la même question sur un forum de sciences bien connu.


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Existe-t-il des chiffres concernant la proportion de vaccinés (1, 2, 3 dose(s)) ou de non-vaccinés parmi les décès en France ?


Sur le site officiel du gouvernement Français, voilà toutes les informations que nous pouvons consultés... https://www.santepubliquefrance.fr/...ion-de-la-covid-19-en-france-et-dans-le-monde ...et pour la couverture vaccinale il faut descendre un peu plus bas en allant ici...




...mais ce n'est pas très détaillé concernant le nombre de doses reçues...




...ça reste vague...




...et il y a encore beaucoup trop de Français non vaccinés...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Décembre 2021)

J'ai exploré cette page, y compris les rubriques "Vaccination" et "Mortalité", je n'ai trouvé aucun élément en rapport avec ma question. J'ai peut-être mal cherché.
Je trouve qu'il s'agit pourtant d'une information cruciale.


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> J'ai exploré cette page, y compris les rubriques "Vaccination" et "Mortalité", je n'ai trouvé aucun élément en rapport avec ma question. J'ai peut-être mal cherché.
> Je trouve qu'il s'agit pourtant d'une information cruciale.


Je ne pense pas, mais le gouvernement à ma connaissance n'a jamais donné et détaillé le taux de mortalité des Français ayant reçu une ou plusieurs doses !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, mais le gouvernement à ma connaissance n'a jamais donné et détaillé le taux de mortalité des Français ayant reçu une ou plusieurs doses !


C'est précisément ça que je cherche ! Il me semble qu'il serait pertinent de le savoir, pour avoir une idée plus juste de la protection offerte par ces vaccins et, le cas échéant, opposer un argument aux anti-vaccins (même si eux aussi ont des arguments pertinents, sous certains aspects).


----------



## Locke (22 Décembre 2021)

De mon point de vue, le gouvernement français est sidérant ! Dans 2 jours on fête Noël et avec autant de contaminés, aucune consigne particulière. En deux jours on passe de 15 075 contaminés à 84 272 contaminés...






...et en ce moment c'est l'affluence dans toutes les petites, moyennes et grandes surfaces.


----------



## Locke (23 Décembre 2021)

Que la fête commence, en fait c'est à partir de demain soir, mais franchement au vu de tous les indicateurs je ne comprends pas que le gouvernement français laisse en l'état...






...d'autant plus que c'est le niveau le plus élevé de l'indicateur des contaminés ! Certes le variant Omicron est 3 fois plus contagieux, il semblerait selon le corps médical qu'il soit moins agressif, mais je suis dans l'expectative de la non-réaction du gouvernement !


----------



## Locke (24 Décembre 2021)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les indicateurs soient en véritable corrélation du fait de ce jour particulier de fêter Noël...


----------



## Locke (25 Décembre 2021)

Triste record du nombre de contaminés ce jour de Noël, mais je ne pense que cela en soit terminé ! Que va décider lundi 27 décembre le nouveau conseil de défense sanitaire présidé par Emmanuel Macron ?


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2021)

L'indicateur du nombre de contaminés de ce dimanche n'est pas représentatif en égard du fait que bon nombre français veulent profiter de fêter la fin d’année. Il faudra attendre les chiffres de mardi pour faire le bilan...


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2021)

Là encore, pour un lundi, en France, c'est malheureusement un nouveau record du nombre de contaminés et des autres indicateurs...







...le gouvernement français ramène à 3 mois l'option de la 3e dose vaccinale. L'île de la Réunion est déclarée en état d'urgence sanitaire ainsi que la Martinique, le pass vaccinal va être obligatoire un peu partout, le port du masque en extérieur dans les grandes villes redevient obligatoire, le télétravail lui aussi est de la partie dans la mesure où c'est possible. Le bilan de cette fin d'année est vraiment attristant !


----------



## boninmi (27 Décembre 2021)

> Le bilan de cette fin d'année est vraiment attristant !


Attend, elle n'est pas totalement terminée. Ne nous casse pas.
3333 personnes en réanimation. Dites 33, 33, ...
Le coefficient de reproduction R qui avait baissé jusqu'à un niveau très proche de 1 recommence à monter (à 1,08).


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2021)

Record absolu du nombre de contaminés, mais le gouvernement Français n'a proposé aucune restriction...




...et maintenant cela va être la ruée sur les autos tests qui peuvent être achetés maintenant en grande surface !


----------



## Locke (29 Décembre 2021)

Les chiffres exacts sont à venir, mais le nombre de contaminés ne fait qu'augmenter, il y aurait 208 000 Français diagnostiqués positifs au Covid 19 !

Confirmation de l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2021)

Confirmation que le variant Omicron est hautement contagieux, même s'il paraît selon le corps médical moins grave, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'à la veille de fêter le Nouvel An que ce n'est pas très réjouissant...






Pour information, sur le site officiel du gouvernement Français, la partie traitant des chiffres sur la Covid19 est complètement à la ramasse !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour information, sur le site officiel du gouvernement Français, la partie traitant des chiffres sur la Covid19 est complètement à la ramasse !



Tous les chiffres français traitant de la Covid-19 sont actuellement à la ramasse. 
Je renvoie à la lecture de * cet excellent article*, déjà * cité en lien*  par @TimeCapsule.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tous les chiffres français traitant de la Covid-19 sont actuellement à la ramasse.
> Je renvoie à la lecture de * cet excellent article*, déjà * cité en lien*  par @TimeCapsule.


Ce ne sera pas nécessaire, il semblerait que ce soit reparti comme avant, on doit être nombreux dans le même créneau horaire à consulter les chiffres et le serveur est à la peine.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce ne sera pas nécessaire, il semblerait que ce soit reparti comme avant, on doit être nombreux dans le même créneau horaire à consulter les chiffres et le serveur est à la peine.



OK.


----------



## Locke (31 Décembre 2021)

Pas de miracle pour ce dernier jour de l'année, nous avons été au maximum du nombre de contaminés pour cette dernière journée de l'année 2021...






...malgré le fait que nous soyons 51 sur 67 millions de Français vaccinés.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2022)

Là aussi pas de miracle pour cette première journée de l'année 2022, les indicateurs sont à un niveau jamais vu depuis le début de la pandémie...


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2022)

Là encore, du jamais vu pour un dimanche pour l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés...


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2022)

C'est le record absolu du nombre de contaminés pour un lundi. Du côté du gouvernement Français, Jean Castex à réuni une dizaine de ministres ce lundi et fera la même chose jeudi pour anticiper les éventuelles difficultés pour assurer la continuité des services publics au vu du nombre d'arrêts maladie qui ne font que croître...


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2022)

Olivier Véran annonçait en début d'après-midi un probable record frôlant les 300.000 contaminés et il a raison...






...quel sera le vrai record ? A priori tous les pays du monde vont dans le même sens et les États Unis ont franchi le cap de plus de 1 million de contaminés en 24 heures !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Olivier Véran annonçait en début d'après-midi un probable record avec plus de 300.000 contaminés, mais si l'indicateur de ce jour est exact...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251495
> 
> ...




J'ai 271 686 nouveaux cas confirmés, sur *Santé Publique France*.






















Chiffres repris par de nombreux médias.


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2022)

271.686*2=543.372
Appelez moi le stagiaire !


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai 271 686 nouveaux cas confirmés, sur *Santé Publique France*.





Romuald a dit:


> 271.686*2=543.372
> Appelez moi le stagiaire !


En effet, il y a eu une sacrée bourde et Olivier Véran est toujours dans le vrai, j'ai corrigé.


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2022)

Jour après jour, l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés ne fait que croître !  Même si les tests de dépistage ne sont plus gratuits, il y a de quoi s'interroger sur les mesures de précautions...






...et ce qui m'inquiète est le nombre de décès qui reste très élevé !


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2022)

10.000.000 c'est le cumul, pas le nombre actuel de contaminés puisqu'on te considère guéri, si non hospitalisé, au bout de huit jours. Quant aux test, pareils, le nombre ne tient pas compte des gens se font tester plusieurs fois - même si ça joue moins.


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2022)

Petit fléchissement, mais le nombre de contaminés est anormalement élevé...






...si les autos tests avaient été autorisés il y un an, est-ce que cela aurait changé la position, les restrictions, prises par le gouvernement français ?


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2022)

Il paraît qu'il faudra attendre la mi-janvier pour être au seuil de la contamination avant une décroissance. Autant dire que cette pandémie n'a pas fini de nous _pourrir_ gâcher la vie...


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2022)

On ne peut pas dire qu'il y a un gros changement, ce variant Omicron est vraiment virulent dans sa propagation. Si tous les Français faisaient un autotest, quels seraient les vrais chiffres ?


----------



## Locke (9 Janvier 2022)

Peu ou pas de gros changements, mais depuis une semaine tous les indicateurs ont explosé en établissant des records...






...dont on se serait bien passé !


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2022)

Encore une fois, pour un lundi l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés a explosé ! Même si le variant Omicron est moins agressif, sa vitesse de propagation est hallucinante...






...et le nombre de décès fait peine.


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2022)

Ce variant Omicron est vraiment une vraie saloperie, l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés ne fait qu'augmenter...


----------



## Locke (12 Janvier 2022)

Pas de changement notable, il se confirme que le variant Omicron est hautement contagieux et touche toutes les classes d'âge...


----------



## Locke (13 Janvier 2022)

L'indicateur des contaminés est toujours au-dessus des 300.000, c'est beaucoup trop...






...avec un nombre de décès toujours aussi élevé !


----------



## Locke (14 Janvier 2022)

L'indicateur des contaminés repart à la hausse, c'était ce que le gouvernement français prévoyait pour la mi-janvier...






...depuis une semaine, la moyenne des décès est de 200 par jour, ce qui est trop.


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2022)

Malheureusement les jours se suivent et se ressemblent...


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2022)

Avons-nous atteint le palier maximal ? Nous en saurons plus en fin de semaine prochaine...






...en attendant, le stagiaire faisant la mise à jour sur le site du gouvernement est parti en vacances, le compteur est resté bloqué au 14 janvier ! Je plaisante, quoique, il est désagréable de devoir chercher les informations ailleurs que sur le site officiel !


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2022)

Pas de miracle pour un lundi, l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés reste toujours aussi élevé...






...ce qui confirme que ce variant Omicron est hautement contagieux !


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2022)

Je suis stupéfait par le chiffre du nombre de contaminés et le gouvernement Français ne pipe pas un mot...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2022)

en tout cas merci pour ce travail journalier @Locke


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2022)

Très peu de changement et le gouvernement Français ne pipe toujours pas un mot, ni même les médias...






...le nombre de décès est très élevé depuis 3 jours !


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2022)

Suite à la conférence de presse de ce soir, le gouvernement français me laisse pantois ! Tout est normal, tout va bien, ben voyons...


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2022)

L'indicateur des contaminés est toujours très élevé, nous allons devoir vivre longtemps avec la Covid19 tout comme la grippe...


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2022)

Un samedi avec un quota de contaminés toujours très élevé. Quand sera-t-il la semaine prochaine ?


----------



## Locke (23 Janvier 2022)

Petite accalmie, mais pour combien de temps, car le corps médical n'est sûr de rien ?


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2022)

Rien d'inhabituel pour un lundi, hormis le fait que l'indicateur des contaminés est très élevé...






...ainsi que le nombre de décès !


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2022)

Jamais l'indicateur des contaminés en une journée n'a été aussi haut, mais comme le gouvernement continue de dire que tout va bien malgré le nombre élevé de décès...






...nous devons adopter la méthode Coué.


----------



## Locke (26 Janvier 2022)

Pour le moment, pas de miracle. Aurons-nous droit à une 4e dose ?


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2022)

Jour après jour, il se confirme que ce variant Omicron est très contagieux. S'il est moins grave que le variant Delta, beaucoup de Français continuent d'en subir les conséquences...


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2022)

Petite baisse dans le nombre de contaminés. Quand sera-t-il après les vacances scolaires qui démarrent en fin de semaine prochaine ?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2022)

Ça redescend tout doucement, mais pas aussi vite que souhaité par le gouvernement. Ce qui est désolant est qu'un décès sur deux est bien lié avec le variant Omicron...


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2022)

Le plateau semble avoir été atteint, il y a une lente descente, mais il faut toujours rester prudent et continuer les gestes barrières...


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2022)

Comme d'habitude l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés pour un lundi est toujours bas, mais avec le variant Omicron beaucoup plus élevé qu'avec le variant Delta...


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2022)

Quand on pense que cette saloperie est sur le point de se calmer, ça repart de plus belle...






...et la moitié des décès sont dus au variant Omicron !


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2022)

Locke a dit:


> ...et la moitié des décès sont dus au variant Omicron !


Ce qui paradoxalement est une bonne nouvelle sachant qu'il représente plus de 95% des cas positifs analysés. Il est donc réèllement moins létal que les autres.


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2022)

C'est le yo-yo permanent dans les indicateurs. Comme les vacances scolaires commencent cette fin de semaine, soit les indicateurs seront en régression, soit à la hausse du fait que les parents feront peut-être tester leurs enfants durant cette période...


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2022)

C'est la valse ou plutôt un slow de longue durée, mais l'indicateur des contaminés est loin des prévisions du gouvernement qui en plus souhaite alléger le nombre de vaccinations pour conserver son passe vaccinal...


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2022)

Les indicateurs sont toujours très élevés, celui des décès est malheureusement toujours navrant...


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2022)

L'indicateur du nombre de contaminés est en légère baisse, mais ce n'est que le début des vacances scolaires...


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2022)

Rien d'anormal pour un dimanche avec la chute de l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés d'autant plus que c'est en période de vacances scolaires...






...demain l'écart sera important comme tous les lundis.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2022)

Comme tous les lundis, l'indicateur des contaminés est non pas au plus bas, mais élevé, et ce depuis l'apparition du variant Omicron...


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2022)

Peu de changement par rapport à la fin de la semaine précédente et hier le nombre de décès était de 417...






...et aujourd'hui il est monté en flèche !


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2022)

A l'instant T aucun chiffre fournit sur le site officiel du gouvernement Français pour le 9 février !

Allons bon...


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2022)

Les compteurs, du moins une partie, semblent débloqués, mais je reste dubitatif...






...nous sommes toujours en période de vacances scolaires.


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2022)

Les vacances scolaires ne sont pas finies, je pense que le 1er mars que nous serons fixés ou pas sur la fin de beaucoup de restrictions, mais pas de la pandémie...


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2022)

Il se vérifie qu'en période de vacances scolaires que les indicateurs baissent. La plupart des gens tentent d'en profiter en évitant de faire un test ?


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2022)

Les médias parlent de décrue, oui, mais je préfère attendre le 1er mars pour avoir un état des lieux plus précis...


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2022)

Je me méfie des chiffres des indicateurs pendant une période de vacances scolaires...






...peut-être à tort ou à raison ?


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2022)

Ce qui paraissait être une bonne nouvelle hier avec une décrue n'est pas une aujourd'hui...


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2022)

C'est le yo-yo permanent dans l'indicateur des contaminés ! Comme la vente des autotests n’est plus plus permise en grande surface, nous verrons bien quand tout sera épuisé...


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2022)

Peu de changement dans l'indicateur des contaminés, mais cela continue de régresser tout doucement...






...pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2022)

Encore une petite accalmie concernant le nombre de contaminés, mais ce soir c'est au tour de la 3e zone de profiter des vacances scolaires...






...le nombre de décès journalier ne bouge quasiment pas.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2022)

Le temps passe, le temps passe, mais la Covid19 continue de nous pourrir la vie...


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2022)

Le gouvernement français semble confiant dans cette décrue quotidienne, pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2022)

Chute libre dans l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés, mais je méfie du fait que la Zone C débute les vacances scolaires et que les autotests ne sont plus en vente libre...


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2022)

Et allez hop, ça repart sacrément à la hausse...






...ainsi que celui des décès !


----------



## Locke (23 Février 2022)

Et c'est reparti pour faire le yo-yo, mais la Zone C étant toujours en vacances, difficile d'y voir clair...


----------



## Locke (24 Février 2022)

Très peu de changement dans l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés...






...ainsi que celui des décès.


----------



## Locke (25 Février 2022)

Tant que tous les Français ne sont pas vaccinés, nous sommes toujours à la merci d'un simple éternuement de son voisin...


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2022)

Très, très, peu de changement en cette fin de semaine et il y a encore une bonne semaine de vacances scolaires...


----------



## Locke (27 Février 2022)

Sommes-nous sur la bonne voie ? Il semblerait que oui, mais ça prendra plus de temps que nous nous l'imaginions...


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2022)

Un lundi comme un autre ? Peut-être pas du fait que l'indicateur des contaminés est somme toute élevé...


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2022)

Quand on pense que cela se calme, ce n'est pas tout à fait exact...


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2022)

Et c'est reparti pour faire le yo-yo, je pense qu'il faut attendre le 11 mars pour être fixé, la fin de période de fin des vacances scolaires est pour cette fin de semaine...


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2022)

Le yo-yo continue encore et encore, cette saloperie de Covid19 est loin d'être éradiquée...


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2022)

Très peu de changement, le coronavirus est malheureusement toujours parmi nous...


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2022)

Très peu de changement dans l'indicateur des contaminés, la fin des vacances scolaires touche à sa fin. Nous y verrons peut-être plus clair le 11 mars comme semble le penser le gouvernement français...


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2022)

Une fin de semaine avec une bonne décrue, pourvu que ça continue...


----------



## Locke (7 Mars 2022)

Rien d'inhabituel pour un lundi dans l'indicateur des contaminés, car c'est le chiffre du dimanche pendant lequel un test hors hôpital ou service médicalisé n'est pas pris en compte...


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2022)

Je ne suis pas surpris par le chiffre de l'indicateur des contaminés, il faudra bien attendre la fin de semaine pour un état des lieux. Je ne pense pas non plus que le gouvernement revienne en arrière pour la levée de certaines restrictions et c'est bien dommage, car rien n'est gagné face à ce Coronavirus...


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2022)

Confirmation que c'est toujours un yo-yo permanent dans l'indicateur des contaminés. Nous verrons bien vendredi ce qu'il en est...


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2022)

Petit rebond dans l'indicateur des contaminés, preuve en est que ce Coronavirus est toujours autant contagieux...


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2022)

Peu de changements et Gabriel Attal n'est plus aussi serein, car il admet qu'il y a bien eu un rebond, mais a priori ça ne devrait pas changer la levée de certaines restrictions...


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2022)

Quasiment aucun changement dans l'indicateur des contaminés, ce qui prouve que beaucoup de Français sont toujours porteurs du Coronavirus...






...j'ai du mal à comprendre la levée de certaines restrictions, comme le port du masque à partir de lundi !


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2022)

Après 2 ans, l'indicateur des contaminés est toujours élevé ! Nous verrons bien dans deux semaines et suite à la levée de certaines restrictions si cette pandémie touche à sa fin ? Il y a un côté préoccupant, car en Chine, ce sont des millions de chinois qui sont de nouveau confinés suite à un regain de contamination...


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2022)

Rien d'inhabituel pour un lundi dans l'indicateur des contaminés...






...mais un nombre toujours élevé des décès.


----------



## Locke (15 Mars 2022)

La fluctuation de l'indicateur du nombre de contaminés ne m'étonne plus, mais là il faut reconnaître qu'il y a un sacré rebond et le corps médical envisage une 4e vaccination pour les + de 65 ans...


----------



## Locke (16 Mars 2022)

Peu de changement, le gouvernement français s'attend même à un pic beaucoup plus élevé, et ce jusqu'à la fin du mois de mars...


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2022)

La pandémie avec le Coronavirus a débuté il y a plus de 2 ans et 2 ans révolus que nous avons subi un premier confinement. Même si le gouvernement français estime que tout va bien, l'indicateur des contaminés est toujours très élevé. Pour le moment, je ne mettrais plus à jour ce message, mais y reviendrait en cas de reprise virulente, mais j'espère bien que non.


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2022)

Petit passage pour confirmer que cette pandémie est toujours présente, et il n'aura pas fallu attendre très longtemps, avec un indicateur des contaminés qui a fait un sacré bond. Le gouvernement français se dit toujours très confiant...


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2022)

Alors, est-ce que tout va bien en France ? Notre gouvernement dit que oui, mais les chiffres indiquent l'inverse....




...je veux bien que la guerre en Ukraine monopolise tous les médias, mais à ce point là !


----------



## Locke (7 Avril 2022)

Je reviens faire un petit tour, les chiffres sont ceux du mardi 5 avril et ils confirment que cette pandémie est toujours présente et loin d'être totalement éradiquée ! Comme la guerre en Ukraine monopolise tous les médias, même le gouvernement français ne pipe pas un mot !


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2022)

Après 2 ans révolus et maintenant semaine après semaine, quel est le changement ? Aucun...






...ça restera en l'état dans la mesure où tout le monde n'est pas vacciné !


----------



## Locke (6 Juin 2022)

Plus personne ne communique sur la Covid19, la guerre en Ukraine monopolise toutes les attentions, alors que le taux de contaminations reste anormalement élevé...




...avoir levé les restrictions est une chose, mais est-ce que ce n'était pas un peu tôt ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2022)

De toute façon, restrictions ou pas, le truc il est là, bien implanté et il nos faudra vivre avec et également pour de nombreuses générations après nous...


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2022)

A l'approche des grandes vacances, il paraît que tout va bien...


----------



## Locke (21 Juin 2022)

Et c'est reparti à la hausse...




...et dans 10 jours c'est le 1er juillet, le début des vacances pour beaucoup.


----------



## jeamy (21 Juin 2022)

Idem chez nous ( Luxembourg). Le gouvernement a levé les restrictions dans les transports publiques depuis 8 jours : Résultats immédiats 2 décès, 1029 infections en 3 jours et Taux de positivité* : * 39,55% (contre 5,92% la veille). A quelque jours des congés et une fête nationale (23 Juin) cela va être une catastrophe d'autant plus que nous accueillons beaucoup d'ukrainiens malades et non vaccinés.


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2022)

On n'en parlait plus beaucoup, de plus le gouvernement Français ne diffusait plus régulièrement les chiffres. Pour exemple le dernier indicateur en date du 24 juin 2002...





...et celui de ce jour en date du 28 juin 2022...




...le bond peut paraître spectaculaire, mais ledit gouvernement juge utile maintenant de s'inquiéter alors que la reprise de cette saloperie de pandémie a repris dans toute l'Europe et hors Europe ! Et la nouvelle ministre de la Santé Brigitte Bourguignon préconise de remettre le masque dans les transports en commun. Mais n'est-ce pas encore une fois trop tard ?


----------



## Locke (5 Juillet 2022)

Confirmation du rebond de la 7e vague de contamination...




...et ce sont le début des grandes vacances. Le nouveau ministre de la santé préconise le port du masque dans les transports, mais pas sur les plages ou tout autre endroit de masse !


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Juillet 2022)

Je te confirme je viens de le choper, ma femme m’a vaincu. J’ai une bonne sinusite.


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Je te confirme je viens de le choper, ma femme m’a vaincu. J’ai une bonne sinusite.


Ah donc en fait c'est 206 555.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Juillet 2022)

oui, test positif ce matin ...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Confirmation du rebond de la 7e vague de contamination...
> 
> 
> 
> ...et ce sont le début des grandes vacances. Le nouveau ministre de la santé préconise le port du masque dans les transports, mais pas sur les plages ou tout autre endroit de masse !


Les plages, mais à quoi sert le vaccin alors ?  source


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les plages, mais à quoi sert le vaccin alors ? source


Il sert pour ceux qui se sont fait vacciner, mais comme il y a beaucoup de réfractaires, la pandémie est loin d'être éradiquée !


----------



## Locke (11 Juillet 2022)

L'indicateur du nombre de contaminés a subtilement chuté en une semaine, c'est énorme. Donc juste avant le départ en vacances, les gens se sont fait dépister pour avoir la conscience tranquille ou pas ? C'est bien, mais ils sont tous partis au même endroit pour avoir cette chute vertigineuse ?

Le 5 juillet 2022...




Le 11 juillet 2022...


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2022)

On n'en finira donc jamais avec cette saloperie de coronavirus...




...3 semaines après cette courte accalmie, ça repart à la hausse. Et maintenant il faut aussi faire attention la variole du singe !


----------



## boninmi (29 Juillet 2022)

Locke a dit:


> On n'en finira donc jamais avec cette saloperie de coronavirus...
> 
> ...3 semaines après cette courte accalmie, ça repart à la hausse. Et maintenant il faut aussi faire attention la variole du singe !


Pas tout à fait. On est au pic du variant le plus récent, le R est à la baisse à 0,81 (épidémie en déclin, sans nouvelles mesures sanitaires), et pour l'instant pas de nouveau variant en vue (mais ça pourrait ...).
Les chiffres les plus récents:









						CovidTracker - Suivez l'épidémie de Covid19 en France et dans le monde
					

CovidTracker est un outil permettant de suivre l'évolution de l'épidémie de coronavirus en France et dans le monde grâce à de nombreux graphiques.




					covidtracker.fr
				




Maintenant, peut-être bien qu'on n'en finira jamais, comme le rhume ou la grippe, tout dépend de la gravité des futures affections.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> (...)





boninmi a dit:


> pour l'instant pas de nouveau variant en vue (mais ça pourrait ...).
> 
> (...)



Si, hélas. *Centaure*.


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2022)

Avec la guerre en Ukraine, la grève dans les dépôts d'essence, les propositions du gouvernement pour le gaz et l'électricité, nous avions oublié que cette saloperie de coronavirus est toujours bien présente. Le gouvernement français s'inquiète de cette 8e vague, mais reste plus que discret sur les chiffres...


----------

